# Deadbolt's Transformation!



## DeadBolt (Nov 5, 2004)

As if going to school full time and working full time weren't enough I decided to join this comp.

Workout will consist of p/rr/s as it has been...not changing that up.

Diet will defenitly be getting changed...I am working out the macros and just starting a general low cal diet for a few weeks to get me adjusted to it.  Then I will probably change it around once progress stops.

Measurments I haven't had time to take them yet but I will get on that as soon as I figure out what body parts everyone wants.  I will record weight today and bodyfat% at the gym.

The past 5 months or so my diet has gone to hell and for a few days it would get better then it would just fall apart again.  Once I post my pictures you will all see how bad it is.  My goal is to just lean up to where I once was and go from there.  I will post my other info later after work.

Play Hard Win Hard!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2004)

Good luck there DB !  

Damn it's getting harder and harder to keep up with all my usual people .


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Another p/rr/s, Ill be followin along. Where in Bergen County are you?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)

Good luck DB, see ya at the finish line


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 7, 2004)

*GW* Thanks gramps.  Yea I know there are so many journals and so little time.  Glad you found some time to stop by.  I don't know how good I will do these next 18 weeks or so b/c I am so busy with work and school but hell I figured matters well try.

*du510* Hey thanks for stoppin in.  Yea I have been using p/rr/s for a long time now and made some great gains off of it...I hope by the end of these 18 weeks I can show what it has helped to do for me without the fat.  I live in garfield, its a real small town.  Its close to passaic, saddle brook, elmood park, lodi, wallington, etc....  There are a ton of bordering towns.  Are you familiar with the area?

*Velvet* Heya hot stuff thanks for droppin in.  Oh you will see me at the finish line all right...maybe not where I want to be but I'll be there lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 7, 2004)

Damn worked another double yesterday so there was no comp time for me.  Gotta be at the catering hall in an hour so I figured I'd come and post something.

Friday I got my weight and BF%--178lbs @ 20%BF.  I really lost alot of LBM these past 5 months or so b/c I was 168 @ 9%BF then.  Just goes to show ya how much diet does affect your body.  Hopefully with a clean diet the muscle memory will kick in and I can get back to where i was faster then before....big dream not reality!

Ummm measurments I don't know exactly what are needed for the comp yet so I will take some tonight after my shift is over.  These are what I will jot down:
Chest
Waist(at naval)
Legs
Calves
Arms
Forearms
Wrist
Kneck
Shoulders

Any others you guys can think of that I will need?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 7, 2004)

This is what my general diet will consist of for the next week or so to see how it works.  Some days meal 3 or 4 may be switched to a tri-o-plex bar b/c I am tight for time most days.  If I am running late its something easy for me to grab.  

Mea l 1re Workout
10oz meat or Shake (55-60g protein)
¾ cup cooked rice or oats(30g carbs)
Nat PB/flax oil/fish oil (15g of fat)

Meal 2 ost Workout
Shake (55-60g protein)
Oats (60g carb)

Meal 3 
10oz meat (55-60g protein)
¾ cup cooked rice (30g carbs)

Meal 4
10oz meat (55-60g protein)
Veggies
Fats-flax oil/fish oil/olive oil (15g fat)

Meal 5
10oz meat (55-60g protein)
Veggies
Fats-flax oil/fish oil/olive oil (15g fat)

Comes to about 2300 cals:
Cals from:
1150 proteins
460 carbs
690 fats

Grams:
287 prots
115 carbs
75 fats

Once I adjust to this in the next week or so and learn exactly where I will be eating and at what times then I'm sure I will change something.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey DeadBolt, would you care to share the link about proper running form with me?


----------



## Du (Nov 7, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *du510* Hey thanks for stoppin in. Yea I have been using p/rr/s for a long time now and made some great gains off of it...I hope by the end of these 18 weeks I can show what it has helped to do for me without the fat. I live in garfield, its a real small town. Its close to passaic, saddle brook, elmood park, lodi, wallington, etc.... There are a ton of bordering towns. Are you familiar with the area?


I cant say Ive ever heard of Garfield..... I am in Hackensack/Teaneck all the time. 

P/rr/s looks interersting, Ill continue to follow along for a while before thinking seriously about it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 7, 2004)

*CP* Why sure.  I actually looked it up before I went to work but ended up not posting it due to lack of time.  Here are the two posts that had the usefull info in it:


			
				Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Elbows 90 - 110 degrees (relaxed, not locked; hands drive behind hips and go to shoulders)
> Neck, shoulders, arms, hands relaxed
> Stay on balls of feet (drive feet under center of gravity, pushing not pulling with legs)
> Keep acceleration lean (straight line from ear to ankle)
> ...





			
				shark taco said:
			
		

> Your problem is in the shoes.  You need to force your running form from heel to toe - when your foot hits the ground, you need to roll the foot from heel to outer of foot to toe before lifting back up.  Only sprinters (on a track) every really run just on their toes (or balls of the feet).  So, your shoes are not supporting your heels; which means that everything up from the heel is affected.  Running is not meant to hurt, but running with improper form does hurt.  Improper shoes cause improper form; thus, shin splints, knee aches, hips, and shoulder issues all stem from the shoe.



I don't really have any problems with my knees now except if I screw up my steps or come down to hard.  They are tight a little but thats just from running alot...if I keep my form when running I am pretty much pain free but the second I start slipping I get tons of pains!

*du510* Your real close to me man!  Hack. is only like 10 minutes away from me.  I end up going there just about every day and actually have a health class in that town.  What brings you to that area any hoot?

Hey man p/rr/s is awsome, I've experienced nothing better and once I shed these pounds everyone will see exactly how good it is.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 7, 2004)

My measurments: inches
Chest-41
Waist(at naval)-37
Legs-25
Calves-17
Arms-L-15 1/4  R14 3/4
Forearms-11
Wrist-7 1/5
Kneck-16 1/5
Shoulders-45

I guess the measurments speak for themselves and prove I really sent my body for a loop!


----------



## Du (Nov 7, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *du510* Your real close to me man! Hack. is only like 10 minutes away from me. I end up going there just about every day and actually have a health class in that town. What brings you to that area any hoot?


Is that health class at FDU? Im there very often because my girl goes there. Its only about an hour from my house though, and about 35 min from work (Stamford).


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 7, 2004)

*du510*No I go to BCC-community college b/c I'm broke...ok just poor lol.  I have 2-3 years at community then 2-3 years at william paterson to finish up my major in exercise science.  

Where is FDU in Hack.?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey DB ,


How's the NO-Xplode going ?


----------



## Du (Nov 7, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *du510*No I go to BCC-community college b/c I'm broke...ok just poor lol. I have 2-3 years at community then 2-3 years at william paterson to finish up my major in exercise science.
> 
> Where is FDU in Hack.?


It straddles the Hackensack River. The Hackensack part is directly across the street from Target, down a long driveway. There is an office park there too. My girl plays bball there, so shes on scholarship, but it one hell of an expensive school. Not worth it, IMO. 

Where is BCC?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 7, 2004)

*GW* I don't know honestly lol.  The first week it seemed to help some on lifts but with my knee and pain killers and stuff I don't know how it truelly affected me.  I will be uping the dose this week from 2 scoops to 3 scoops in hopes of it kicking in harder.  I have had no negative affects so I guess thats good as for pro's I will have to wait and see for the this week.  I hope its not more $$ down the drain.

*du510*BCC has 2 schools, one in Hack and the other in Paramus.  The one in Hack is on passaic st.  I don't know if you are familiar with beatuy schools but the Parisian beaty school is right next to it.   Its actually not to far from the target you are refering to.  If I keep taking passaic street past BCC I will end up at a sears I believe and the target is just down the road.   I have been there numerous times.  I will have to check it out...maybe tomorrow if I have time after class I will take a drive and look around.  There are a ton of things around there I could mention but right now I can't think of where they all are in th town lol it would mean I need to take a drive around to refresh my memory.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 7, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *GW* I don't know honestly lol. The first week it seemed to help some on lifts but with my knee and pain killers and stuff I don't know how it truelly affected me. I will be uping the dose this week from 2 scoops to 3 scoops in hopes of it kicking in harder. I have had no negative affects so I guess thats good as for pro's I will have to wait and see for the this week. I hope its not more $$ down the drain.


Hope not.  It looked kind of pricey .


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 7, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hope not.  It looked kind of pricey .


Yea it was.  If its a waste I'm gonna write the company a letter complaining about it lol...I could have put that money towards suppliments I know that work for me or even just have bought food.  

This coming week will tell.  I think with a proper diet it will affect me more and help out with gains.  Now that everything is in order results should show.

On a side note: I just cooked my carbs for tomorrow and there aint much LOL.  I'm use to eating that much in one sitting and nows its spread over 3 meals.  I have a massive eblock of chicken refrosting in the sink for tomorrow.....O yea the sounds of me getting back to normal and the way I use to be--pathetic and no life!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2004)

Go DB


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Go DB


Thanks for the support Riss!  Could always use a little from you!!

Damn I woke up this morning and went to check my block of chicken and it was bad!!!!!!  It wasn't even fully defrosted but you could smell that nasty odor...I was pissed!  I guess my pops didn't buy me the best stuff out there.  From now on I have to deal with it myself like I use to and go to my favorite butcher.  He never does me wrong.  

O well so I made steak


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2004)

11-9-04 RR Chest Delts

BB Flat
135x8
145x6
145x5

DB Incline
55'sx6
50'sx7

Peck Deck
100x12
110x10

Standing DB Press
30x8
30x8

Bent Lateral DB
25'sx10
30'sx9

Cable Side Lateral
20x9
20x10

10 Minutes HIIT and Abs thrown in there as well for fun lol.  Overall crappy chest workout but shoulders felt good.  All the lifts were super low today I guess I just wasn't feeling it today.  Load of stress and other things going on that when I lift alone all I do is think about them!  Plus I cut alot of carbs out so that may have alot to do with it as well.  Overall nothing special.

Todays diet was my first attempt at eating properly but had nothing to prep...no rubber main containers to bring food so my first 3 meals were fine...next one was crap then ended the night with a shake.  Tomorrow I will be good and prepare all my meals in advance so I should be set from now on.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks for the support Riss!  Could always use a little from you!!
> 
> Damn I woke up this morning and went to check my block of chicken and it was bad!!!!!!  It wasn't even fully defrosted but you could smell that nasty odor...I was pissed!  I guess my pops didn't buy me the best stuff out there.  From now on I have to deal with it myself like I use to and go to my favorite butcher.  He never does me wrong.
> 
> O well so I made steak


Hey mate, you have my full support 
Hmmm bad chicken  Red meat is better for muscle anyway... 
What are you goals now?? Bulk then cut??? Just cut??? 
Show me what your eating


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2004)

Dont worry i just found it up the page  Let me look at it and i will critque it later 
Not that that will be worth much


----------



## Paynne (Nov 9, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> On a side note: I just cooked my carbs for tomorrow and there aint much LOL.  I'm use to eating that much in one sitting and nows its spread over 3 meals.



Yeah 115 gms carbs ain't much, that'll take some getting used to. Good luck on the comp!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Rissole* Yea I the red meat was awsome...I am not use to eating it so it tasted so damn good.  That would be awsome if you could critque my diet for me, its just something I sorta through together b/c I had no time.  Currently trying to decrease my body fat back down to where I was or lower (below 9%).  But b/c I lost so much muscle I think I will look so sick its not even funny.

*Payne* Hell yea thats not much carbs at all lol.  I can't imagine when I have to cut carbs again once progress stops LOL.  For now though I think just eating clean again will help me drop a few pounds fast.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2004)

Yea decided not to go to class...have to much stuff to take care of so now I have time to post my workout today.

Today was 11-9-04 RR Arms
CG Bench
135x8
135x7
135x6

French Press
40x12
50x12
***Theses were awkward b/c I normally do them with a DB but today I tried a cambered bar...have to adjust.  Next time I do em I think I'll hit 60's or 70's easy b/c these were way to light.

Pushdowns
70x11
70x10
***strict form back straight and up against support pad (no leaning forward to cheat one bit lol)

Alt DB Curls
30'sx8
35'sx6-wore me out lol
30'sx7

Hammer Curls
25'sx10
30'sx8

Concentration curls
20x's12
25'sx10

Also did calves, forearms, and 20 Minutes HIIT cardio.  Great workout today, hid to much energy though.  I felt like I could of kept going forever.  I feel this is the N0-explode kicking in just giving me that extra bit of energy to get through the day.  

Honestly I'd rather put my $ towards something thats going to help give me strength or mass rather then making me energetic all day but hey I bought it matters well use it.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice wo DB    Probably had those guns pumped up to 16 " or better !!

How tall are you anyway ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2004)

Im 5'6"...yes a short little porker I know lol.  My arms were rockin at the end of that workout but maybe 6 months ago they would have pumped to 16"...since then I've lost a few inchest from my shoulders, chest, and arms.  People still say I have mass but I def. lost alot of it.

Those alt DB curls KILLED me lol.....they took everything out of me.  Those 35's felt like I was curling a horse lol.

Well today was my first real day on the diet....feels awsome to be getting back on track and I am just feeling better overall.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow I have been slacking...no time for anything anymore LOL. 

Diet yesterday was crap!!!  I had at least twice the amount of carbs if not more then I was suppose to and they all came from breads and regular rice.  Not happy at all and this whole weekend I feel will be a poor diet weekend b/c I am working like 10 hour shifts every day so no time to prep.  Monday must start a new cycle if I want to stay in this race.

Today I did legs and yesterday was back/traps.  I will post them seperatly as follows.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 12, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wow I have been slacking...no time for anything anymore LOL.
> 
> Diet yesterday was crap!!!  I had at least twice the amount of carbs if not more then I was suppose to and they all came from breads and regular rice.  Not happy at all and this whole weekend I feel will be a poor diet weekend b/c I am working like 10 hour shifts every day so no time to prep.  Monday must start a new cycle if I want to stay in this race.
> 
> Today I did legs and yesterday was back/traps.  I will post them seperatly as follows.



Don't sweat it.  A few days of an off diet isn't going to hurt you.  In fact, it will probably be good for you mentally.  Just shrug it off and keep truckin'.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 13, 2004)

Well just got home from work another cold ass day of parking cars....worst job ever LOL.

Diet was soso today...not my above lsited diet but it was clean and to the point...nothing crazy so I am happy.

Here was my back/traps wo from thursday:

RR back/traps

Chin Ups-self
x5
x10 w/ spot-very light
x9 w/ spot-very light

Cable Row
165x8
165x8

Pull down-2 sep. handles for stabalizing muscles--much harder
105x10
120x8
***These felt awsome...truely a new exercise I like alot--you feel it so much!!

Stiff Arm Pulldowns
90x15
100x9

DB Shrug
70'sx20
80'sx15
90'sx10
***I feel high reps does me better with traps...I get much better results.

Upright Row
110x9
***Just an added bonus LOL

FINALLY got chinups on my own!!!!  I am working on the pull ups now but the chins really ripped my back up...so sore the past few days.

Overall a decent workout, very very fast.  Had only 45 mins between coming home from shooting my guns and going to class so I shimmied as fast as possible.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 13, 2004)

RR Legs--first time since knee injury!!!

Quad Ext's
90x12
110x10

Hack Squat
135x12
185x10
225x7

Single Leg Press
s sets @ 90x10

SLDL
95x10
115x12
115x12

Legs felt fine for the conditions.  Some pains just form lifting again and alot of soreness the days after.  Went super light on presses and SLDL b/c they felt very uncomfortable.  I am taking it very easy on legs from now on and not going crazy...I want them in tip top shape.  I couldn't manage anything after the SLDL's, curls and everything just brought me a ton of pain,

Now as if legs wasn't enough I must confess me and my cousin got crazy.  We started trying out the tri ext. machine for giggles and it ended up an entire arm workout lol.  Here it is:

Mach. Ext.
30x12
40x8

Rev Single arm Pushdown
50x8
50x8 PR

DB curl
35'sx6
40'sx4 PR 

Preacher BB curl
60x4

Hammer Curls
30'sx8

We just had some extra energy and I actually hit some PR's although on nothing I care about but hell its still a PR lol.  I had an awsome workout for arms and legs all in the same day.  To be honest i wasn't gonna post the arm part but I figured you guys deserve to know everything thats goin on in my gym.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2004)

DB,

Nice workouts !   Congrats on the PR's  

Do you do your hack squats on a machine or with a BB ?  A hack machine is the next thing on my wish list


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 13, 2004)

Pretty nice upright rows there.  I like that lift a lot; I feel it is underrated.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB,
> 
> Nice workouts !   Congrats on the PR's
> 
> Do you do your hack squats on a machine or with a BB ?  A hack machine is the next thing on my wish list



Hey thanks GW, yea the 40's we pretty kewl to be curling...an experience for me.

Hacks are done on a machine, I can def. go heavier then that though.  I love the machine its so awsome.  Def. worth your wild to get one but thats all they are good for.  Can't really do much else on it so its a tuff decision ya know?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 14, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Pretty nice upright rows there.  I like that lift a lot; I feel it is underrated.


O yea defentily love those Rows.  No one ever does them in my gym, no idea why.  I can't go as heavy with a BB but with cables I can icrease the weights alot more.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey DB, finally got back... if you train in the morn all i can say is drop pre w/o carbs, just prot and fat. Up other meals to bring your cals back up 
No cardio??


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 15, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey DB, finally got back... if you train in the morn all i can say is drop pre w/o carbs, just prot and fat. Up other meals to bring your cals back up
> No cardio??


 
Welcome Back Bud!

Yea I workout after meal one...in the AM.  So the 60g's post w/o then 30'gs in the next 2 meals and I'm ok for now? 

Yes I do cardio, its sparatic but I do it.  For the past few weeks I have been getting some HIIT in there 2-3 times week but the past week my gym has been under construction so I was unable to do it.  We got all the cardio equipment so it should be fun now.  Also I valet park cars so I run ALOT at work for hours on end so I have to watch how crazy I go in the gym or else I will be to tired to work.

As for cardio types though I don't feel HIIT ever helps me as much as others.  I have experimented before and by using a lower heart rate (60-70% range) for a longer duration (30-45mins) I shed more LB's.  I will be mixing it up from now on due to time and some days I will do HIIT and others I will do longer duration.

Hows all that sound Riss?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeah sounds cool, the consistancy is where it pays off. No cheating and consistant cardio are the keys. You can shed the BF and keep the mass if your cals are just right


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 15, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah sounds cool, the consistancy is where it pays off. No cheating and consistant cardio are the keys. You can shed the BF and keep the mass if your cals are just right



Yea I have been pretty good with cheats.  I need to go buy some more meats though.  Eating this much meat is burning a hole in my pocket and my pay checks aren't enough to buy the true bulk amounts.  I have to save my $$ so I can pay for college LOL.

How often do you re-calculate your cals when cutting?  So far I've lost 2lbs and was wondering around when should I start decreasing my cals?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 15, 2004)

11-15-04 Shock Chest/Delts

Incline Smith -/- Cable X
135x8 -/- 50'sx10
135x6 -/- 50'sx9

Flat DB Fly -/- Dip
30'sx10 -/- selfx8
25'sx12 -/- selfx7

Machine Press
120x8 -/- 150x6 -/- 75x8
***Really had to go alot lighter to keep the shoulders from kicking in!

DB Side Lateral -/- Machine Lateral
20x10 -/- 80x12
20x10 -/- 100x10
***These were done one arm at a time for focus and concentration.....no cheating!!!

Reverse Peck Deck -/- Upright Row
120x10 -/- 100x12
120x9 -/- 110x9

Cable Front Raise
60x6 -/- 50x6 -/- 40x8

Also did abs and stretching of legs--hams and hip flexors

Overall decent workout...haven't done this in about 6 weeks so it felt weird but I think all went well.  Chest took a beating and the weights were def. lower then normal but it felt great!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey Db,

remind me , why haven't you done shock for 6 weeks ? what has your rotation been ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Db,
> 
> remind me , why haven't you done shock for 6 weeks ? what has your rotation been ?


 I actually just screwed up LOL.  I was wacked out with school and work and had so many things on my mind I skipped it by accident.  I took a week or so off then went back into the rotation but once shock chest came I thought it was power again so thats what I did only to realize I had screwed up the next day.  

Yea I know I'm a dumb ass lol


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I actually just screwed up LOL. I was wacked out with school and work and had so many things on my mind I skipped it by accident. I took a week or so off then went back into the rotation but once shock chest came I thought it was power again so thats what I did only to realize I had screwed up the next day.
> 
> Yea I know I'm a dumb ass lol


 At least i have a Good excuse for crap like that


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> At least i have a Good excuse for crap like that


Me at work=  
Me in school= 
Me trying to figure out what day it is= 

Everything just becomes one big blurr LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 16, 2004)

Tuesday Shock Arms 11-16-04

EZ Curl Bar standing -/- CG Chin 
60x10 -/- self x4
60x9 -/- spot x8

BB Preacher -/- Hammer Curl
50x10 -/- 25'sx6
50x10 -/- 20'sx10

DS Concentration Curls
20x12 -/- 15x8 -/- 10x10<<those get heavy fast LOL

CG Bench -/- Pushdowns-back supported no cheating and no leaning forward
135x10 -/- 50x12
134x6 -/- 60x10

Skull Cusher -/- Single arm ext's
30'sx8 -/- 30x8
25'sx10 -/- 30x8

DS Bench Dip
135x8 -/- 90x8 -/- 45x6

30mins cardio w/ heart rate 130+...his will increase in time to 45 minuts then an hour.

Overall awsome workout...had a great time today.  I just didn't have a care on my mind and me and my cousin were in great moods so I think that made it all the better.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice wo DB   One of these days you'll be big and strong like me


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo DB   One of these days you'll be big and strong like me


Hey it takes time...I now know this.  When I first started I thought I'd get huge, ripped, and strong over night.  Now I realized this crap is tuff LOL...one day GW one day...I'll be like you.  But for now I will sit here and dream of it


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 16, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> EZ Curl Bar standing -/- CG Chin
> 60x10 -/- self x4
> 60x9 -/- spot x8



That has always been one of my favorite supersets.  The pump is wonderful.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey it takes time...I now know this. When I first started I thought I'd get huge, ripped, and strong over night. Now I realized this crap is tuff LOL...one day GW one day...I'll be like you. But for now I will sit here and dream of it


  Oh it takes time but it won't take you as long as you think.  You have youth and knowledge on your side. If  I knew what i know now when I was your age I'd be big !


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 17, 2004)

*CowPimp* I love that superset.  It gives the most killer pump afterwards.  Well I love close grips period...I hate pullups b/c they butcher my shoulder but cg's I can do.  I can work so many different muscles with just that one exercise its awsome.

*GW* Hey Gary don't sell yourself short lol...you look damn good.  I'm in no rush to get anywhere.  Right now I'm taking it easy with the dieting and just trying to shed a few pounds.  Then hopefully once my life gets a little more stable and the depts slow down I can make some better progress...but for now I am doing what I can.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *CowPimp* I love that superset. It gives the most killer pump afterwards. Well I love close grips period...I hate pullups b/c they butcher my shoulder but cg's I can do. I can work so many different muscles with just that one exercise its awsome.
> 
> *GW* Hey Gary don't sell yourself short lol...you look damn good. I'm in no rush to get anywhere. Right now I'm taking it easy with the dieting and just trying to shed a few pounds. Then hopefully once my life gets a little more stable and the depts slow down I can make some better progress...but for now I am doing what I can.


You are wise for one so young grasshopper !


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 17, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You are wise for one so young grasshopper !


LOL your to much GW...you crack me up


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 18, 2004)

Shock Legs 11-18-04

Leg Ext. -/- Hack Squat
90x10 -/- 185x10
110x10 -/- 225x8

Press 45 -/- Leg Ext.
320x8 -/- 90x9
320x12 -/- 90x8
***went really light on those prresses...didn;t want to screw the knee again.

DS Lying Leg Curls
70x12 -/- 50x10
70x8 -/- 50x6

Really hit the legs uber hard today and they are numb.  Limited on the leg work I did today b/c my cousins back is hurting so we just took it easy and stayed away from anything to straining.  But even though I dropped a few sets I didn't miss anything...my legs were still screamin!!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 18, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I have been pretty good with cheats.  I need to go buy some more meats though.  Eating this much meat is burning a hole in my pocket and my pay checks aren't enough to buy the true bulk amounts.  I have to save my $$ so I can pay for college LOL.
> 
> How often do you re-calculate your cals when cutting?  So far I've lost 2lbs and was wondering around when should I start decreasing my cals?


Your cals are pretty low... i'd just stick to messin with your macro's...


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 18, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Your cals are pretty low... i'd just stick to messin with your macro's...


You don't need to tell me my cals are low...I'm the one eatin em lol.  These little tiny meals just don't hack it sometimes. 

When you say macro's...whats would I tweak?  I can't really decrease my carbs by much they are already pretty low.  I could cut back on some fats I guess.  I am going to give it another week and see if I still shed some lbs to see if my diet needs to change yet.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2004)

You can try to only eat meals containing protein & fats or protein & carbs, but not a combination of all three.  The protein & carbs meals are breakfast, prior to your workout, and post workout.  If you don't workout, then the 3 protein & carb meals are the first 3 meals of the day.  All other meals are protein & fat.

You could also try doing some cardio immediately after lifting weights.  That is one time when fat burning should be nearly optimal.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 19, 2004)

*Cow* I do not take in any carbs before my workout...I workout first thing in the morning so Riss said for me to just ingest them all post workout. I do protein fats in the am then hit the weight.  Following the weights I do my cardio then 3 carb/prot meals then a prot/fat meal or two.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 20, 2004)

Errrr friday was a little hectic.  I had no work so I had NOTHING to do LOL.  I ended up hanging at the firehouse and had some not so good things but nothing to crazy.  I felt myself just wanting to binge and eat all the crap there but I tried to hold off...it wasn't a full out binge but my hunger got the best of me at times.

Back w/o was decent. 

11-19-04 Shock Back

Pulldown -/- Pullover
#9 roughly 110lbsx8 -/- 50x12

Pulldown -/- Machine High Row
#9 roughly 110lbsx10 -/- 140x10
#9 roughly 110lbsx10 -/- 140x10

Stiff Arms PD -/- Cable Row
100x10 -/- 150x6
100x10 -/- 135x10

Machine Close Supported Row
110x10 -/- 90x10 -/- 70x10
***back was so tired here I felt like I was just going through the motion felt nothing lol.

Also did a few deads but it was odd.  I did 135 with no problem and the second I went to 185 it felt like I was holding 300.  It was so damn heavy and not even for my back, it was all my grip.  I use to put up 245 for 4-6 without much grip problem but now with just 185 I can barely hold on.

Next week is power week so I will give deads another go and see how it works out.  I know my deads would be lower then before but theres no reason why my grip should limit me like that.  I'm baffled!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 21, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> ...theres no reason why my grip should limit me like that. I'm baffled!


And if you don't stop it you'll go blind


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> And if you don't stop it you'll go blind


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 21, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *Cow* I do not take in any carbs before my workout...I workout first thing in the morning so Riss said for me to just ingest them all post workout. I do protein fats in the am then hit the weight.  Following the weights I do my cardio then 3 carb/prot meals then a prot/fat meal or two.



I don't see why you would want to do that, but alright.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 22, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I don't see why you would want to do that, but alright.


Me either...I assumed I would want carbs pre and post w/o like I always did.  I was just trying out what riss told me to do.  I hope he can clarify why I am doing this LOL. 

I have been doing it for like a week and figured I'd check my progress and if nothings working I may have to go back to some carbs before my w/o.  I have def. noticed a little lack of steam like something is missing in my w/o and I don't really like it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 24, 2004)

Been pretty busy lately but and never got into the gym monday.  I will do chest on turkey day at the firehouse...ahh the joys of having 2 options to workout lol.

So far diet has really gone to shit pardon my french...I just can't get the time in to prep all my meals so i have just been grabing things on the go.  I try to eat as clean as possible but I know my carb intake is much to high...just hard to get low carb foods sometimes.

Just got word that the test to become a paid fireman is coming up around april/may.  I need to build my strength up some so I can perform better.  I want to lean out but am reconsidering this comp.  Need to focus on some heavy cardio and solid core movements to perform some of the duties.  I am not quite sure what I'm going to do yet.

I'll post my last 2 days of lifts-arms and back.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 24, 2004)

Power Arms 11-23-04

CG Bench
135x9
145x6
155x3

Skull Crusher
3 seta @ 30'sx6

Pushdown V Bar
120x8
130x6
150x5
***Finally racked the pulley w0o h0o!!  

Machine Ext-2 arms
60x10
70x4

DB Curl
35'sx6
40'sx3

BB Curl
60x7
70x4

DB Preacher
25'sx6

Hammer Curl seated
30'sx6

There were way to many sets for tri's I am going to cut out alot in the upcoming weeks.  Overall a pretty decent workout but its mostly b/c my carb intake is so high.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 24, 2004)

Power Back 11-24-04

Finally did some serious deads again.  They felt awsome to do and of course the weights were low but I feel it growing pretty fast.

Deads
155x6
175x5
195x4

Bent Row
115x6
135x5
125x6

Pull Over
65x6
75x5

CG Cable Row
2 sets @ 165x5
***Really couldn't keep my grip here my forearms were shot.  I guess they were just really tired from everything else.

Machine Shrugs
360x8
360x6
320x10-Hold and Pause

Overall pretty good workout.  Feels good to do some old movements again.  And shhh don't tell anyone it felt good to workout alone today even though it was so early in the morning.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 24, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Me either...I assumed I would want carbs pre and post w/o like I always did. I was just trying out what riss told me to do. I hope he can clarify why I am doing this LOL.
> 
> I have been doing it for like a week and figured I'd check my progress and if nothings working I may have to go back to some carbs before my w/o. I have def. noticed a little lack of steam like something is missing in my w/o and I don't really like it.


I have always done my A.M workouts on an empty stomach, except coffee and sipping on Cytomax while working out


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice shrugs man.  Keep pumping out those deadlifts.  Your strength in that lift will flourish in no time.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 24, 2004)

Heya guys thanks for stoppin in.

I could never lift on an empty stomach I need something in there.  I'd Die!  

Yea those deads felt AWSOME!  Weights went up nice and I still had more.  I think I could have gone 205-215ish but didn't wanna push it.  Now every week I will do some sort of deadlift.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 24, 2004)

Sup Deadbolt. Ya man I agree, deads are awesome. Why did you stop them before?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Me either...I assumed I would want carbs pre and post w/o like I always did.  I was just trying out what riss told me to do.  I hope he can clarify why I am doing this LOL.
> 
> I have been doing it for like a week and figured I'd check my progress and if nothings working I may have to go back to some carbs before my w/o.  I have def. noticed a little lack of steam like something is missing in my w/o and I don't really like it.


I prefer just fats and protien b4 workout as its slows the protien uptake down and you get good saturation while training, also fat is one of the best fuels for your body to use, it took me about 2 weeks to get used to it but i would never go back to training on carbs now. Then a good fast carb post workout helps the fast uptake of your protien


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> So far diet has really gone to shit pardon my french...I just can't get the time in to prep all my meals so i have just been grabing things on the go.  I try to eat as clean as possible but I know my carb intake is much to high...just hard to get low carb foods sometimes.


 Do you want it or not??


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 25, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeadBolt*
> _So far diet has really gone to shit pardon my french...I just can't get the time in to prep all my meals so i have just been grabing things on the go. I try to eat as clean as possible but I know my carb intake is much to high...just hard to get low carb foods sometimes._





			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Do you want it or not??


 
OH man !   The Riss is cutting you no slack    What ya think about that ?  J/k .


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 25, 2004)

*Arnie* I stopped DL's b/c of my knee same with squats.  Now I am just getting back into the deads and squats.  Not going crazy or anything but not whimping out of it wither LOL.  I will do it right this time though and really watch myself...can't afford anymore injuries.

*Riss*  I can always count on ya to give me no sympathy LOL.  Yea of course i want it but my situation isn' the best right now.  I am going to go shopping saturday night hopefully and try to really get on track again.  This comp means everything to me and if I don't give it 100% I'll be pissed!

*Gary*  Hey I love that attitude b/c not to long ago I was the same way and I gave no slack to anyone.  Now I need to eat my own words and get my shit straight.  Sux to follow your own rules huh....


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 25, 2004)

Today was T-day and diet was just out of CONTROL!!!!  I ate so much damn food it wasn't even funny but I just kept eating!  LOL  This weekend will be better though and hopefully this upcoming week I will be able to prep all my meals from now on.

I missed power Chest/Delts on monday so I did a few sets at the firehouse this morning after a fire.  Nothing to special really had no energy b/c i was on an empty stomach.  The results are in my car but I'll wing it from memory...all 8 sets LOL.

Flat BB Bench
145x5
155x4

Incline Smith
2 sets @ 135x5

Standing BB Milt Press
65x6
85x5
***Only way to get these done and the weight was super light but the balance was an issue.

Oly BB Upright Row
85x5
85x4

Overall it was a pretty shitty workout but it was all I could manage.  I was swamped with the firehouse all day...calls galore with people burning food...and I never got sleep.  Every hour or two I was up for another call...I found out no one sleeps the night before T-day they just burn friggin' food.  I didn't want to go without hitting them though so I figured a few heavy sets was better then nothing.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm watchin you boy......!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 26, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I'm watchin you boy......!!


Hey someone has to LOL.  Don't worry I'm trying and it will get done.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I'm watchin you boy......!!


I'm watching him watch you   LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I'm watching him watch you   LOL


   LOL Ok gw....I'll watch you watch me watch him...hows that sound?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 26, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey someone has to LOL.  Don't worry I'm trying and it will get done.


There is no try.... just do..... 
Who am i supposed to be watching again


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 27, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> There is no try.... just do.....
> Who am i supposed to be watching again


You gotta watch me, we know GW has been doin' just fine lol.  Only guy his age that looks that awsome...!!

Yea Riss I stopped "trying" to eat right that shit is over rated...now I have just been doing it!  Feels good to be gettin my 6 sqyars a day in again and I just feel better.  Little tired from the low carbs and working a ton but in a week or so I will be use to it.

I have a question though...its not always possible for me to eat real food so I was wondering if a tri-o-plex would be ok for the next few weeks?  It gets crazy at work and shakes just get me so sick sometimes.  I almost hurled yesterday after I drank one at work...just killed me!  So I know the tri-o-plex's are pretty natural and whole grain so I figured for now they may be OK for an emergency and the macros are pretty close to my needs.  What do ya think?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 27, 2004)

*Legs 11-26-04*

Friday was suppose to be a power legs but I don't feel comfortable with going that heavy with the pains in my knees and hip so I went lighter.  I still get some pains when I run so I am just keeping the reps a little higher with lower weights.

Extentions(warmups)
70x12
110x10
110x10

Squats
185x12
225x6
245x4

Hack Squats
2 sets @ 185x8

Extentions
90x8
90x10

Single Leg Curls
2 sets @ 35x10

Also did calves.

Really hit the quads hard here today...felt good but the pain really limited me.  Hams I left to a minimum b/c everytime I do them my knee is just filled with intense pain so I didn't do many sets.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 29, 2004)

*Rep Range Chest/Delts 11-29-04*

Today was killer to get up.  I pulled 2 doubles at work saturday and sunday(in the rain all damn day) and didn't get home till 2am.  Had to get up at 8 to hit the weights early with my cousin.  Feels good to workout on chest day with a spotter....I feel more comfortable and he isn't even doing anything.  Heres the results:

BB Flat
155x6
145x7
145x7

Smith Incline(angle purposes)
3 sets @ 135x8

Pullovers
50x12
65x12
***Feel so much better for chest rather then back.

Standing BB Military Press
3 sets @ 75x7 

B/O Side Lateral(single arm)
2 sets @ 25'sx10

Machine Side Lateral(single arm)
90x10

Machine Rear Delt
110x10
105x11

AWSOME workout today!!!  Just felt so damn good.  Bench was higher then my power week go figure    My Endorphine High was through the roof today b/c of such a great workout.

Standing military presses were good...still awkward but the weights will go up some.  I want to stick with them for a while b/c they really nail the shoulder hard.

Diet was standard and pretty clean. My last meal I had a little beef gravy with my meet and veggies though...ton of fat!  But I was craving and now my next two meals will be really clean.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2004)

Great that not only was it a good workout but that it got you so pumped mentally !


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Great that not only was it a good workout but that it got you so pumped mentally !


Hell yea I was pumped ALL day.  Felt like 100 bucks all day and even did homework--4 papers LOL. 

I hope tomorrows workout is just as good.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 30, 2004)

*Rep Range Arms 11-30-04*

Hammer Curl
30'sx8
30'sx6
30'sx7

DB Curl
30'sx10
30'sx9

BB Curl
50x12
60x7

Pushdowns
120x11
140x7
140x8

Skullcrushers
2 sets @ 25'sx10

Single arm ext.--Machine
2 sets @ 30x13

Overall it was a good workout.  Th mood was crappy...I think it was the horrible music but the lifts were decent and form was perfect so I am pleased with the workout.  Arms got pumped really fast and didn't let me down today.  I enjoyed the hammers first so I could go a little heavier on them...nice change.

While at work I am going to stretch my legs and hip flexors out some to see if it helps with the pain.  Off to work for a few hours!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

You have some nice work-outs


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 1, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> You have some nice work-outs


Why thank you!  You have some killer workouts yourself...I think I'd be flirting with overtraining if I attempted those w/o's regularly lol.  Every so often I get a little crazy with sets but never the amount you do.

I just posted in your journal about the diet...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

hehehe...there's nothing wrong with flirting   I know I do more than I should, but I'm SO use to it and I enjoy hard work outs.  Soon I'll be incorporating drop set circuits, THOSE are exhausting!!!

How long have you been weight training?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 1, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> hehehe...there's nothing wrong with flirting   I know I do more than I should, but I'm SO use to it and I enjoy hard work outs.  Soon I'll be incorporating drop set circuits, THOSE are exhausting!!!
> 
> How long have you been weight training?


WOW drop set circuits are gonna be nuts...I want to attempt some normal circuits I've been following in cowpimps journal.  They look fun.

I've been weight training for 2 years or so now and the year before that just some cardio and rec sports.  Last year I had to take alot of time off from overtraining.  I was working out with a guy who wasn't natural and his volume was crazy.  I was hitting the weights like 6 days a week and it was nuts LOL.  Really fried me out.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> WOW drop set circuits are gonna be nuts...I want to attempt some normal circuits I've been following in cowpimps journal.  They look fun.
> 
> I've been weight training for 2 years or so now and the year before that just some cardio and rec sports.  Last year I had to take alot of time off from overtraining.  I was working out with a guy who wasn't natural and his volume was crazy.  I was hitting the weights like 6 days a week and it was nuts LOL.  Really fried me out.




Nuts, but a sure way to get the weights overwith sooner.  I may start snooping around the journals to get some more ideas.  You can never have too many w/o's  

That's cool.  Most people don't stick with it.  Good intentions, but the drive dies in some.  I bet you're proud of yourself.  I know I am  

6 days a weeks/high intensity is crazy.  Even I wouldn't do that....but guys are dif though and I don't know anything about "juice,etc..."  Guess you really have to "hit it" when you're not natural.

But you're doing much better, eh?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 1, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Nuts, but a sure way to get the weights overwith sooner.  I may start snooping around the journals to get some more ideas.  You can never have too many w/o's
> 
> That's cool.  Most people don't stick with it.  Good intentions, but the drive dies in some.  I bet you're proud of yourself.  I know I am
> 
> ...



I always like have multiple w/o's on hand.  I use to have maybe 15 or 20 different ones but lost em all once my comp died!!!  Kinda sucked so now I don't have anything and will never dig those all up again.

Yea I'm glad I stuck with it and I owe that to my cousin.  He made it fun for me for a long time so I just loved it from day 1.  He got me hooked and now I have no intentions of purposly stopping weight training.  As for progress...I have made soso gains...they could be better if conditions were better but the cards I was weren't to great.  

Yea when you juice your ability to recover is so much faster then someone thats natural so your volume is like 2-3 times as much just to really rip the muscles up.  B/c of the juice you don't overtrain and kill yourself...b/c you heal so much faster.  So I was destroying my muscles without giving them enough time to heal b/c I was natural.

I wish I were doing better.  It seems I have been getting hurt alot lately.  All in the legs!  I got a new job maybe 2 months ago or so...Valet Parking.  I never use to run then I got the job and went straight into running like a mad man and I am just destroying my lower body.  First I screwed up my left MCL now its my left hip flexor/groin.  I am just always in pain and can't fix it.  I think it has to do with it being so cold out the muscles never stay warm so I'm always running with cold stiff legs.  I am not doing legs for a while now just to try and heal up.  I will also be putting in like 50 hours a week the month of december so it will be hectic plus full time school and volunteer fireman!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 1, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I have a question though...its not always possible for me to eat real food so I was wondering if a tri-o-plex would be ok for the next few weeks?  It gets crazy at work and shakes just get me so sick sometimes.  I almost hurled yesterday after I drank one at work...just killed me!  So I know the tri-o-plex's are pretty natural and whole grain so I figured for now they may be OK for an emergency and the macros are pretty close to my needs.  What do ya think?


As long as your cals add up right that should be ok


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I have a question though...its not always possible for me to eat real food so I was wondering if a tri-o-plex would be ok for the next few weeks?  It gets crazy at work and shakes just get me so sick sometimes.  I almost hurled yesterday after I drank one at work...just killed me!  So I know the tri-o-plex's are pretty natural and whole grain so I figured for now they may be OK for an emergency and the macros are pretty close to my needs.  What do ya think?



I eat one every day, which I save for a time when a regular meal would be most inconvenient.  Their primary source of carbs is oats, and the sugar is mostly fructose, which is low GI.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 2, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I eat one every day, which I save for a time when a regular meal would be most inconvenient.  Their primary source of carbs is oats, and the sugar is mostly fructose, which is low GI.


Yea thats why I thought it would be OK.  Everyone always says bars are horrible and crap though.  I don't see anything wrong with chef jay's bars heh.

I have been looking into my diet a little more now with overall cals.  In the past I would just go by portions and everything was scientific to the ounces and such of all my foods.  But I never payed attention to the overall cal intake and I feel this is what hindered me from getting below my 9%BF last year.  I am going to be really focusing on my overall cal intake this time and see if I can shed some pounds faster now.  It took me 5 months to lose 10-12 lbs last year and so far I'm down to like 3 or so lbs in the month of november.  I know progress will be slow from here on out but with cardio kicking up soon--another month--I think I could drop another 5 or so by Febuary.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 2, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I always like have multiple w/o's on hand.  I use to have maybe 15 or 20 different ones but lost em all once my comp died!!!  Kinda sucked so now I don't have anything and will never dig those all up again.



I've been thinking about setting up multiple w/o's to have on hand.  Hmm, next time you log, try saving them onto disk.  That def. suck though



> Yea I'm glad I stuck with it and I owe that to my cousin.  He made it fun for me for a long time so I just loved it from day 1.  He got me hooked and now I have no intentions of purposly stopping weight training.  As for progress...I have made soso gains...they could be better if conditions were better but the cards I was weren't to great.



I bet your cousin would be proud to know that.  That's why I love my trainer.  He and I make w/o's fun.  I try to do the same with my clients.  Keep going DB and DON'T look back



> Yea when you juice your ability to recover is so much faster then someone thats natural so your volume is like 2-3 times as much just to really rip the muscles up.  B/c of the juice you don't overtrain and kill yourself...b/c you heal so much faster.  So I was destroying my muscles without giving them enough time to heal b/c I was natural.



That's what I've heard., yet never experienced.  I wonder why your w/o partner didn't tell you this before hand?



> I wish I were doing better.  It seems I have been getting hurt alot lately.  All in the legs!  I got a new job maybe 2 months ago or so...Valet Parking.  I never use to run then I got the job and went straight into running like a mad man and I am just destroying my lower body.  First I screwed up my left MCL now its my left hip flexor/groin.  I am just always in pain and can't fix it.  I think it has to do with it being so cold out the muscles never stay warm so I'm always running with cold stiff legs.  I am not doing legs for a while now just to try and heal up.  I will also be putting in like 50 hours a week the month of december so it will be hectic plus full time school and volunteer fireman!



Sound hectic but you do you really have to run?  Are you taking glutamine, vitamins, etc...?  

Hey, the fireman deal sounds FUNNNNNNNN.  When do you start that?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 2, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about setting up multiple w/o's to have on hand.  Hmm, next time you log, try saving them onto disk.  That def. suck though?


Yea I should have done that...wasn't thinking at the time.  Now I'm to busy to surf the web as much as I'd like but eventually I'll get all my goodies back



			
				BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I bet your cousin would be proud to know that.  That's why I love my trainer.  He and I make w/o's fun.  I try to do the same with my clients.  Keep going DB and DON'T look back?



Yea my cousin is proud of me...he always brags how I was his little prodigy and how he has transformed me.  I should carry my before pictures around for him to show people to LOL.  I still workout with him after 2 years now so its been really great.  We go on and off but been consistent for months now.  I love working out with him.  




			
				BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> That's what I've heard., yet never experienced.  I wonder why your w/o partner didn't tell you this before hand??



He told me but as a young kid I tried to keep up and didn't know about juice at the time.  I was foolish and just did everything he did thinking eh steroids don't help that much.  Boy was I wrong LOL.  As he progressed I degressed and got sick....but in the end I got the last laugh.  Me and him are equal now b/c he got so many injuries he had to take off of training for so long and lost most of his mass.  Hahahahaha



			
				BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Sound hectic but you do you really have to run?  Are you taking glutamine, vitamins, etc...?  ?


Yes I have to run if I want to make money and keep my job.  The longer people wait the less tips I make and some of the places I have to get cars are close to 2 blocks away so I really need to run in order to make decent timing.  As for Vit's no I don't take any.  I have some left over but my budget got really tight so its tuff for me to keep up with em.  I guess I could try and start taking some again.  Would that really help alot?



			
				BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hey, the fireman deal sounds FUNNNNNNNN.  When do you start that?


I have been a volunteer fireman for over a year now and its really awsome.  In may or april I am trying to take the test in order to become a paid fireman.  Thats my ultimate goal in life so if I could get hired I would be so damn happy.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 2, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I eat one every day, which I save for a time when a regular meal would be most inconvenient.  Their primary source of carbs is oats, and the sugar is mostly fructose, which is low GI.


I'm glad CP answered this better for you.... we don't have Trio bars here so i didn't know what was in them...


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I'm glad CP answered this better for you.... we don't have Trio bars here so i didn't know what was in them...


O man your missing out...best bar I've had so far!!  I would ship some over but then you'd get hooked and I'd be shipping em over all the time LOL.  Your better off living through our words.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 2, 2004)

*Rep Range Back 12-02-04*

Sorry I meant to post this earlier but I had to run to work.  I was schedualed to do legs but they are really sore from work and just overall my joints are hurting so I am taking another week or so off from them.  I can't afford to keep getting injured its ruining my life and other workouts.

DB Row
60'sx8
65'sx8
70'sx6

WG Cable Row
150x8
150x10

Stiff Arm Pulldown
2 sets @ 100x10

CG Chin

spotx12
spotx10
***Spotter really just hold my ankles and doesn't help me just sort of takes a few pounds off almost until my last rep then he lifts my legs and I can push off from my ankles.  Tuff to explain but I do all the work until the last few reps when I use him for help.

Single Arm Pulldown
2 sets @ #4(about 50/60lbs)x10

Good Mornings
75x12
75x15
85x15
***Nice change up.  I couldn't do deads b/c of the pain in my legs so I did good mornings--don't have to bend the legs--and they were awsome.  From now on they are staying in my workout routine.  Went really light with higher reps purposly so my form is there but i hope to add some decent weight soon.

Bent row mixed w/ shrug--traps
115x15
125x15
135x12
135x12

I really messed with the overall workout and changed the order of the lifts but I just felt like something new.  I had a killer back workout and the weights felt awsome.  Still have a problem with my grip though for them cable rows...can't get over that and don't know what the problem is.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea thats why I thought it would be OK.  Everyone always says bars are horrible and crap though.  I don't see anything wrong with chef jay's bars heh.
> 
> I have been looking into my diet a little more now with overall cals.  In the past I would just go by portions and everything was scientific to the ounces and such of all my foods.  But I never payed attention to the overall cal intake and I feel this is what hindered me from getting below my 9%BF last year.  I am going to be really focusing on my overall cal intake this time and see if I can shed some pounds faster now.  It took me 5 months to lose 10-12 lbs last year and so far I'm down to like 3 or so lbs in the month of november.  I know progress will be slow from here on out but with cardio kicking up soon--another month--I think I could drop another 5 or so by Febuary.



They're not horrible.  There are better things you could eat if your choices weren't limited, but it's better than the other options you have in a pinch: other small packaged goods (Chips, candy bars, etc.) or slipping into the evil grip of catabolism.

Diet is going to make all the difference for you.  If you really pay attention to overall calories, then you have a baseline to correct against.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice WO  !  

I know i could scan back but I can't remember what is wrong with your leg ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 3, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice WO  !
> 
> I know i could scan back but I can't remember what is wrong with your leg ?


 First it was my MCL(knee) and now I did something to me hip flexor.  Can't lift my leg for shit without a ton of pain.  When laying flat I can't lift me left leg at all it just hurts to much but I can still walk around and stuff.  If I go from sitting to standing it hurts alot but once I loosens up its not so bad.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 3, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> They're not horrible.  There are better things you could eat if your choices weren't limited, but it's better than the other options you have in a pinch: other small packaged goods (Chips, candy bars, etc.) or slipping into the evil grip of catabolism.
> 
> Diet is going to make all the difference for you.  If you really pay attention to overall calories, then you have a baseline to correct against.



Yea they are def. better then junk food.  They always help me when I'm in a bind but work really has me screwing up my diet.  Its tuff to keep on track when I'm so damn busy...but hey yesterday was only one day.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I should have done that...wasn't thinking at the time.  Now I'm to busy to surf the web as much as I'd like but eventually I'll get all my goodies back
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of this makes me tired!!!  You are ONE busy man and you've learned a lot in the process.

Keep faith that all will fall into place with your work outs.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Sorry I meant to post this earlier but I had to run to work.  I was schedualed to do legs but they are really sore from work and just overall my joints are hurting so I am taking another week or so off from them.  I can't afford to keep getting injured its ruining my life and other workouts.
> 
> DB Row
> 60'sx8
> ...



Killer work out dude


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 3, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> All of this makes me tired!!!  You are ONE busy man and you've learned a lot in the process.
> 
> Keep faith that all will fall into place with your work outs.


You and me both...it gets exhausting sometimes.  But hey it needs to be done.  Every so often it gets crazy and i start stressin but somehow it always works out for the best.

Just found out this morning I am almost leading my fire dept. in the amount of calls I've made this year so far.  4 more weeks to catch the leader.  He's only got me by 2 calls so I hope this last month of 2004 I can top him.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 3, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Killer work out dude


Thanks Babs!!!  Nothing like your workouts but these rep range weeks kill me...take so much out of ya to get those darned reps LOL.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You and me both...it gets exhausting sometimes.  But hey it needs to be done.  Every so often it gets crazy and i start stressin but somehow it always works out for the best.
> 
> Just found out this morning I am almost leading my fire dept. in the amount of calls I've made this year so far.  4 more weeks to catch the leader.  He's only got me by 2 calls so I hope this last month of 2004 I can top him.




I know it's hard, but try not to stress out a lot.  It's not good for D muscles. 


Are you soliciting?  What kind of calls are these?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks Babs!!!  Nothing like your workouts but these rep range weeks kill me...take so much out of ya to get those darned reps LOL.




You're welcome.

Kick some arse and pull strength from the inside out


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 3, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I know it's hard, but try not to stress out a lot.  It's not good for D muscles.
> 
> 
> Are you soliciting?  What kind of calls are these?



Yea stress sux but soon enough...dec 20th I go on winter vacation so I'll be stress FREE !!!!!  lol  The rest will be nice.

Calls...Fire Calls.  We have pagers that the fire headquarters in our town can activate when there is a fire.  So if someone calls for the firemen the dispatcher sends out our "tones" and the specific companies they tone out respond to the firehouse to gear up then we respond on the engine.  Each call is documented..a report is taken..and a roll call is signed stating who made it to the call.  At the end of the year if you make 30%+ of all the calls you get something called LOSAP which is a few thousand $ a year that gets put into something like a 401k and once you retire you get all the $$.  The people that always make the most calls are always competing to beat all the other top competitors out, so its like a little game for us. We're crazy I know


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

DAMN!!!  That's good!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> First it was my MCL(knee) and now I did something to me hip flexor. Can't lift my leg for shit without a ton of pain. When laying flat I can't lift me left leg at all it just hurts to much but I can still walk around and stuff. If I go from sitting to standing it hurts alot but once I loosens up its not so bad.


OK!   I think I need to start me a file on here So i can keep track of who has what injuries  



Hope it's better soon


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 7, 2004)

O my its been a while!!!!  Been super busy with work and school.  Bad combo Xmas parties 7 nights a week and end of semester finals all at once.  That sucks only 3 more weeks of it.  

Umm same old crap I guess...bugged my knee out last night in the ice cold rain while running for a car.  Hurts seems like the soreness never goes away.

Pogress: Losing steady lbs without cardio.  I'm down to 171..I think thats like 6 or 7lbs.  At the end of january I will do a full measurments and bodyfat test.  Hope to lose like 5 more lbs in that month  off from class.  

Heres my recent w/o's!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 7, 2004)

*12-6-04 Shock Chest/Delts*

SS Incline Smith -/- Cable X over
135x8 -/- 50'sx8
145x6 -/- 50'sx10

SS Inc DB Fly -/- Dip
30'sx10 -/- self x10
40'sx8 -/- self x8

DS Machine Press
135x7 -/- 120x4 -/- 105x7

SS DB lateral -/- Machine Lateral-single arm
25'sx10 -/- 100x10
25'sx10 -/- 110x9

SS Rev. Pec Deck -/- Upright Row
120x9 -/- 110x10
120x9 -/- 110x9

DS Cable Front Raise
60x8 -/- 50x8 -/- 40x8

Overall GREAT workout.  Diet is really helping and I am just feeling awsome.  Stress and work is getting to me but I'm thinking + here and refuse to let it get to my workouts.  ALL and I saw ALL reps were up from last time and even some weights....strength is coming back finally!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 7, 2004)

*12-7-04 Shock Arm Blaster*

Today I tried something different my cousin found in a magazine.  It consists of supersetting bi's/tri's.  First you do a tri exercise for 12 reps then SS it with a bi exercise for 12 reps.  The total sets were insane...something like 20 sets for each muscle.  I said FUG that!

Skulls(ez curl) -/- Seated Inc. DB Curl
2 sets @ 60x12 -/- 25'sx12

Kickback -/- Concentration Curl
15x12 -/- 20x12
20x12 -/- 25x12

Tri Ext. Machine -/- BB Preacher Curl
60x12 -/- 50x12
70x12 -/- 50x11

Pushdown(single arm) -/- Hammer Curl
2 sets @ 50x12 -/- 25'sx12

It wasn't a bad workout but it wasn't the best I've ever had.  I felt a burn I'd never felt before in my bi's though with the first set of the day.  Arms were JELLO by the end of it.  I had seen it and wanted to tryit...I no longer have the desire for it LOL....my standard shock workout it by far way more superior to it.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> O my its been a while!!!! Been super busy with work and school. Bad combo Xmas parties 7 nights a week and end of semester finals all at once. That sucks only 3 more weeks of it.
> 
> Umm same old crap I guess...bugged my knee out last night in the ice cold rain while running for a car. Hurts seems like the soreness never goes away.
> 
> ...


DB,
Congrats on the progress ! keep it up !


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 7, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB,
> Congrats on the progress ! keep it up !


Thanks GW!!  Yea I can't wait till this semester is over so I can hit up the cardio and tanning.  Should really change the looks some and I'll try to put some perfecting touches those last few weeks.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 7, 2004)

Sounds like you're making great progress.  You're gonna look ripped to shreds if you cut down more.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 8, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Sounds like you're making great progress.  You're gonna look ripped to shreds if you cut down more.


I hope man....it really doesn't look like much has changed on me b/c my bf was so high but I'm trying here.  I notice some vascularity and just more general defenition but its far from ripped LOL.  I hope come the next two months I make a drastic change in my appearence.  

Today is a day of rest...yea right if thats what ya call it.  3 finals then work so  theres no rest LOL.  After today is over though I only have 2 more finals and then I am in like flint for a long winter break!!  Can't wait!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 9, 2004)

*12-9-04 Shock Back/Traps*

Chin Up -/- Pullover
asst#6x8 -/- 50x12
asst#7x8 -/- 60x12

DB Row -/- Stiff Arm Pulldown
2 sets @ 60x10 -/- 100x8

Good AM's -/- Hyper Ext.
95x10 -/- self x12
115x8 -/- self x12

CG Pulley Row DS
#10x12 -/- #9x8 -/- #8x8

B. Row-Shrug -/- DB Shrug
115x12 -/- 60'sx8<<no grip
135x10 -/- 60'sx10

Decent w/o today...no complaints except I had no one to spot me for the chins so I had to use the machine again which is way to wide.

Good AM's felt great...weight is steadily going up.  Really felt them today and and working on going lower.  I am just shy of getting parallel to the floor but next week I will def get it!

The CG row was weird b/c it isn't weights labeled just every other plate has a number.  I honestly couldn't tell you what #10 is...maybe 135ish or 155ish it felt like...not real sure sorry.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 9, 2004)

Good mornings supersetted with hyperextensions, ouch.  I bet your lower back was torn a new one on that.  All the better.  A strong core makes for strong lifts.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 10, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good mornings supersetted with hyperextensions, ouch.  I bet your lower back was torn a new one on that.  All the better.  A strong core makes for strong lifts.


It felt awsome though.  My entire back is shot today...it is sooooo sore.  Been a whole since my lats were sore...traps and core get sore every so often but never my lats.  I def. enjoyed my workout yesterday and plan to do the same one next time.  It just kicked ass.  

Today was a day of rest...been running erands ALL day...here and there then back here then shoot over there LOL.  Only day off in 3 weeks gotta take advantage of it.  I still have more to do but need to take a breather.  

I had a little cheat meal today.  I had some meatballs in sauce...fritata(egg omlette sorta)...chicken(baked)...and some bean salad with onions in it.  The carbs were low but the overall cals were DEF. out of my range I should be in.  I should have drained all the sauce and stuff but it tasted so damn good.  I don't think it will set me back to far b/c I have been so strict with my diet lately.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 11, 2004)

Not sure why I'm posting but just got done working an 18 hour shift(currently 1:20am) and need to be up at 5am for a firehouse function so I figured I'd just say wasssuuuppp!  I think I'm losin it lol...got work all day after the function as well...hope everyone has a better weekend then I did.  See everyone on MONDAY!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 12, 2004)

O man what a shitty weekend!  Yea so friday night I got 4 hours of sleep...up bright and early for a double at work...got off work saturdaynight/sunday morning and was suppose to go to sleep but ended up staying up all night b/c I had so much stuff to do at home...at the firehouse by 5am for a fund raiser out by 3pm...at work by 3:15pm...home by 10:12pm.  In 3 days I've gotten 4 hours of sleep.  I don't know how I made it but I did!  

Diet: Oh boy I'm in trouble.  I pretty much had a KILLER day of cheating...the entire day.  Just ate like 29389759345205793 carbs      and I don't feel guilty at all. (I know Riss I should have stayed strict but if I don't do this I return to my evil ways of binging then I'm really screwed) Surprised the sh!t out of me.  I started to feel guilty but then I just thought why?  This is my one day a month that I have designated to cheat just like I did in November and all the other days I am very strict about it.  So now I need to keep my normal clean diet and I should be good to go.  I have noticed an intese amount of veins coming out now so I guess its coming along ok.

Training: None over the weekend but I hope with all those carbs today I can break some records tomorrow for my POWER chest/delts!  The flat bench is really killing me and I know I have gotten stronger so maybe it will show tomorrow morning.  Just as long as my shoulder doesn't give way my chest will push through those sticking points.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 12, 2004)

I don't think I could've maintained a perfect diet or training regimen during a weekend like that.  I think maintaining your sanity was enough.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

Morning DB,


Man you have a incredible schedule . Glad it's not mine !


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 13, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I don't think I could've maintained a perfect diet or training regimen during a weekend like that.  I think maintaining your sanity was enough.


Heh yea it was tuff man...but now this morning I have only one desire and thats to keep a clean diet and go to the gym.  I got my cousin to go so I have a little extra encouragement for those PR's.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 13, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning DB,
> 
> 
> Man you have a incredible schedule . Glad it's not mine !


Heya GW thanks for stoppin in....yea my scheduals pretty nuts around the holiday season.  It should melow outsoon enough.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 14, 2004)

*12-13-04 Power Chest Delts*

Flat BB Bench
155x6
165x5
165x5

Incline Smith Press
135x6
145x4
145x4

Dips
25x6
25x6

Milt DB Press
35'sx6
40'sx6
45'sx3

Side Lateral
20'sx8
25'sx6
30'sx4

BO Rear Delt DB's
25'sx8
30'sx6

Overall it was a SO SO workout.  Not the best I've had...I just wasn't feeling it.  Dips the weights were very low on them...only managed a 25 just had no energy left.  Laterals were done with VERY strict form thats why the weights were lowered but they felt good.  I like to mix up the cheat laterals with some really haevy machine laterals and very strict form DB laterals.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 14, 2004)

*12-14-04 Power Arms*

EZ Curl Preacher
65x6
75x4

DB Curl
35'sx6
2 sets @ 40'sx4

Hammer Preacher
2 sets @ 25'sx6

Standing hammer
30'sx8

Single Arm Pushdown(palms down)
2 sets @ #6(60-70lbs)x6
1 set @ #7(70-80lbs)x5

Skull crusher-ez curl bar
65x10
85x6

Machine Ext
40x8
40x8

Overall it was a killer workout, felt super strong and was pumped to the max.  Really ripped up the bi's and tri's were hurtin by the end to lol.  Machine Ext ya just can't go that heavy and do em right but they feel so good I love incorporating theminto my routine.

Diet is standard and soone nough I get to do my cardio...gonna start hittin it twice a day...after the weighrs then again at night a few times a week.  

Off to work be back later on tonight.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> EZ Curl Preacher
> 65x6
> 75x4
> 
> ...


DB,

My arms were tired just from reading this !  By the time i got to the 3rd exercise i was thinking "damn his arms are going to fall off"


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB,
> 
> My arms were tired just from reading this !  By the time i got to the 3rd exercise i was thinking "damn his arms are going to fall off"


Heh I've always loved working arms I think they are my strongest feature compared to the size of the muscles.  They def took a beating.


----------



## Paynne (Dec 17, 2004)

I agree, that is a killer arm wo


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey everyone sorry I haven't been around lately...it was finals week so I didn't even have time to sleep.  Most nights I was getting like 3-4 hours and it sucked.  But now its ALL over.  School is over...I quit my job...and I have 1 month to myself!  I was fed upwith my job so I am looking for a new one now...something with out so many a$$holes working there.

Diet pretty much went to hell this week b/c I was so stressed out with work and school...had zero time for anything.  

I was still going to the gym I will post all my lifts seperatly.

Now all is leveled out and everything will get back in order.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 17, 2004)

You jumped over a big hurdle.  This month of reflection and relaxation will do you good.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 17, 2004)

*12-16-04 Power Back/Traps*

Bent Row
115x6
135x6
135x6
145x4

CG Chin
selfx6
selfx6
selfx5

Good Mornings
135x6
145x4

CG Cable Row
#12x6
#13x4

Row/Shrug
150x8
150x8

Machine Shrug
320x8
360x8
380x8

Overall it was a pretty good workout.  Bent Rows felt really good and the chins are coming along.  I have my cousin hold my feet and he said he barely touches them and in another week or so I shouldn't need him.  So I am progressing faster then I thought.  Good AM's were KILLER....the heavy weight really gets ya fast by the second set I was toasted LOL...didn't want to go heavy again and risk injury.  The weight is growing rapidly though.

Next week I want to start some squats and maybe some deads...we'll see how it works out.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 18, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You jumped over a big hurdle.  This month of reflection and relaxation will do you good.


Hey thanks for stoppin in bud!  Yea I went through a crazy time this month and it so was not worth it.  I stopped hangin out with my friends, no more girlfriend, diet went to shit.  Just seems in my head it wasn't worth me doing so damn much.  So now this next month off its time to get things back to where they were and maybe find a job with more decent hours.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 20, 2004)

No more girlfriend?  I didn't know you had one.....sorry to learn you're no longer in the relationship realm.  It'll be aight 

What's your major?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 20, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> No more girlfriend?  I didn't know you had one.....sorry to learn you're no longer in the relationship realm.  It'll be aight
> 
> What's your major?



Yea I HAD one but no longer lol.  Its no big just the price I paid for working every friday saturday and sunday all day long.

My major is exercise science.  Once I get that degree I will move onto exercise physiology.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 20, 2004)

*12-20-04 Rep Range Chest/Delts*

Today was a decent day...sooo friggin cold I had no desire to lift but I got it done.

Flat Press
135x8
145x8
155x5

Incline-normal(not smith)
115x8
115x6
115x7

Pullover
65x12
65x11

Standing Military Press
75x8
85x6
85x5

DB Front Lateral
25'sx11
25'sx10

DB Side Lateral
2 sets @ 20'sx12

DB Rear Delts
25'sx12
30'sx12
30'sx10

Abs
20 Minutes Cardio AM
40 Minutes Cardio PM
**I was pressed for time with both cardio sessions so I only did what I had time for.

Shoulders was just one of those days I felt like hittin em hard with DB's from all angles.  It worked b/c they were numb


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Overall it was a SO SO workout.  Not the best I've had...I just wasn't feeling it.  Dips the weights were very low on them...only managed a 25 just had no energy left.


Yes i am watching.....  Sometimes after a big weekend like you had your workout's can suck.... no sleep, bad meals..... I've had weekends where i eat lots of carbs and think this will be great on Monday... all carbed up.... and then ya workout's almost always suck's.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 21, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yes i am watching.....  Sometimes after a big weekend like you had your workout's can suck.... no sleep, bad meals..... I've had weekends where i eat lots of carbs and think this will be great on Monday... all carbed up.... and then ya workout's almost always suck's.....


Thanks for stoppin in bud!

Yea thats how that day was.  But hey the good come with the bad.  I'm not to concerned with gaining strength for now just as as long as I maintain I'll be happy.  Really focused on strict form and my cardio now...need to get lean fast b/c results have been very slow.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 21, 2004)

*12-21-04 Rep Range Arms*

BB Curl
60x8
70x6

Hammer Curl
2 sets @ 30x10

Preacher Curl(machine)
60x16 
70x10

Concentration Curl
20x16 

Machine Ext.(single arm)
40x10
50x6

Kickbacks
15x12
20x12

Single Arm Pushdown(palms down) 
60x12
60x10

Overall good workout.  I have been struggling to stay in my rep ranges lately so today I went lighter on everything to ensure I managed the reps I needed.  On some I mis-judged though and got like 16 reps for a few sets LOL.  It was a good workout though and felt awsome...really pumped the whole time.

Need to start adjusting my bench though.  i feel my form is not where it should be.  I followed the link in mudge's signature but it isn't working for me.  I am not a naturaly talented bencher...just not my strong point.  I am really using alot more tri's then I would like b/c my tri's really get hit hard on chest day and I still tend to use alot of shoulder.  But when I go wider my shoulders really start to hurt...lots of tension on them.  From now on I am going to adjust the way I do everything b/c something needs to be done or my bench will never grow.  I've been stuck here for weeks and I now know why...its a matter of correcting it though.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 22, 2004)

Afternoon everyone.  I was going to do some cardio this morning a few hours before legs but I couldn't get out of bed.  I was at a fire all night and I was exhausted when my alarm clock went off.   I missed 2 cardio seesions(last nights and this mornings b/c of the fire). I'll try to do some late tonight way after legs is done.  Just figured I'd come in and say whats up.

Also need to up my water intake...getting some crazy cramps with this new creatine I'm taking.  I guess what I was drinking wasn't enough.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Afternoon everyone.  I was going to do some cardio this morning a few hours before legs but I couldn't get out of bed.  I was at a fire all night and I was exhausted when my alarm clock went off.   I missed 2 cardio seesions(last nights and this mornings b/c of the fire). I'll try to do some late tonight way after legs is done.  Just figured I'd come in and say whats up.
> 
> Also need to up my water intake...getting some crazy cramps with this new creatine I'm taking.  I guess what I was drinking wasn't enough.



Damn, sounds like a long night.  Kudos to you for doing that though; that's very noble of you.

It's hard to drink enough water.  I think that is one thing I have the most trouble with.  I drink a good amount, but probably not as much as I should.


----------



## Paynne (Dec 22, 2004)

It looks like you are one busy mofo db


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 22, 2004)

*Cow*Yea man water is a pain to get down for me.  Not that i don't like water its just that during the winter I have no desire to drink it.  Little by little I am forcing myself to drink more though...these cramps are killing me lol.

*Paynne*Yea you got that right I am one busy mofo but someone's got to do it heh.  I really don't mind it to much...I am not the kind of guy who can sit still for to long so I am always finding things to do.

Today was a little mix up.  I was going to do legs but ended up going to the gym really late so all the gear was taken.  I just did back/traps and cardio.  Tomorrow is my first week of legs in a long time...I hope I don't screw my knee or hip up again.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 22, 2004)

*12-22-04 Rep Range Back/Traps*

WG Pulldown
150x6
135x8
135x8

DB Row
2 sets @ 55x12

Machine High Row
140x12
180x12

Stiff arm pulldown
80x18
100x11

DB Shrug
65'sx12
65'sx12
95'sx12(straps)

Machine Shrug
360x12
380x10

Overall a decent workout...forgot to get deads or GM's in there but it was still decent.  I was happy with the weights..even hough lower I really went for higher reps so thats what cunted for me today.  Also did cardio for 45mins after the weights but it was to late to get in and do another session.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2004)

I did legs today but my notebook is in my car and it is damn cold to go outside LOL.  It felt GREAT to finally work legs again and they were stronger then I though.  I actually got like 225 for 8 on my hacks which is a slight increase I believe.  But they died out fast...real fast heh.  Glad to report no pains or anything.  Hammies are feeling strong as well.  Hopefully it is an on going gaining spurt for the next few weeks.  

I also messed around with some benching with my cousin today.  He did a few heavy warm ups then got his first time ever 315x1.  Not to spectacular I know but he is only 160ish lbs so that is twice his weight.  After that he also maxed out on reps with 180x27.  There is a benching competition in like 6 or so months that my gym hosts to see who can bench the most reps with their body weight.  He is trying to win this year so he wanted to see where he stood. 

I played with my grip some to see where it felt comfortable and I moved my grip out about an inch and it felt decent.   Weight went up really easy so I will try this and see if it eliminates my shoulder more and uses the pecs a tad bit more.  I hope it works.  Next week I'll work into it with some reps during shock week so power week I am comfortable with the grip to see if my max goes up some.

Diet has been really good lately and today I was proud of myself.  Had to make a wendy's run for the guys at the firehouse and spent like $100 there.  First time they ever delivered to my car in the parking lot b/c the order was so big.  I only snagged a few fries on the rid back but that was it!  I was resisting so bad and finally just left to make sure I didn't eat anything.

Hope everyone has an awsome holiday season...merry xmas to all.  I'll be hitting up massive amounts of cardio tomorrow LOL...want to try some callistetics and standard cardio in the am then probably run on my treadmill at night while the family is over.  Gotta keep it up no matter what!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2004)

Just so you know, the wider your grip on the bench press, the more stress it places on your shoulders.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just so you know, the wider your grip on the bench press, the more stress it places on your shoulders.


Yea I know but I have been trying to find that "perfect" grip where it puts the most stress on my chest and the least amount on my shoulders and tri's.  I ussually have a narrow grip which makes me have a very long push and uses alot of tri's.  I think this is why my bench sux so much so I am doing it wider now and it feels good.  I actually feel it less in my shoulder at my current width...but if I go any wider it will probably rip my shoulders up heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 24, 2004)

Today was an awsome day....first off MERRY XMAS to everyone!

I actually got up early went into the gym before it closed and got some callistetics/cardio in for a while.  Felt really good and had my heart rate up for a long time.  Then I didn't cave in one bit at the massive family dinner tonight!! No cakes, no cookies, no carbs, no cheats!!!  I was so proud of myself and tomorrow should be even harder b/c I will be there all day but hopefully I will manage the same as I did today.  

Tomorrow morning first thing on an empty stomach I want to get some cardio in on the treadmill at my cousins house...I hope that works out.  I'll warm up with callistetics then hit the treadmill for a jog to keep the heart rate up some.  Shoot depending how my legs feel maybe I'll get 2 sessions in lol but I'm not planning that far in advance.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 25, 2004)

Happy Holidays DB


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 25, 2004)

You've got a will of iron to avoid Christmas goodies my friend.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 25, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Happy Holidays DB


Same to you gary!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 25, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You've got a will of iron to avoid Christmas goodies my friend.  Merry Christmas!


They are my weakness, once I cave in to one its all downhill lol.  I'm tryin hard today.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 25, 2004)

*12-23-04 Rep Range Legs*

Heres the leg w/o I forgot to post for the other day.  First time I did legs in a long time so the weights are pretty low.

Leg Ext.
5 gradually increased sets...warmup/test the knee and legs to see if they could handle it.

Hack Squat
135x15
185x12
225x9

Single Leg Press
2 sets @ 90x12

DB SLDL
35'sx12
45'sx12
55'sx10

Single Leg Curl
50x8

Really kept it light and low volume...didn't want to chance anything.  They felt good and have been sore as hell for the next few days.  Doesn't help I've been doing alot of cardio as well.

TODAY-XMAS...I did good today...didn't really cheat at all.  I had some standard meals...meat and veggies.  Only things that were bad were 2 quals that were a little greasy (I patted em dry), some dried figs, some grapes, and like 4 crackers.  I had no desserts or anything...I felt good about my my self...but I still took in a few to many cals and some unwanted sugars from the figs and grapes.  But I feel those were better then me having cakes and crap like that.  Now I can hit the gym tomorrow to burn all of it off lol.

Hope everyone had a great holiday....


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 25, 2004)

That's not too bad DeadBolt.  I definitely would consider that well within the realm of reasonable, especially for Christmas day.  I pigged out myself.  Either way, I bet you won't gain any weight.  A young and active guy like you has a body that will adapt to those extra calories for just one day and take care of them.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 25, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's not too bad DeadBolt.  I definitely would consider that well within the realm of reasonable, especially for Christmas day.  I pigged out myself.  Either way, I bet you won't gain any weight.  A young and active guy like you has a body that will adapt to those extra calories for just one day and take care of them.


Yea I don't think those extra cals will harm me at all...not worrying to much.  I'll def make up for it in the gym tomorrow though LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 26, 2004)

Well my plans of hitting the gym today aren't going to follow through.  This is the second time that the owner of my gym said he would be open and its the second time in a row he wasn't!  I'm gonna kick his ass monday...its not so much that I can't get into the gym its more that I had to gather my stuff,  drive all the way there in the damn cold(no heat in the car yet) and find out he's closed.  I could have stayed home and got my meal 1 in an hour earlier LOL.

O well no big I guess its off to doing things around the house now.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 27, 2004)

*Shock Chest/Bi's*

Decided to change up my routine a little.  It will go as follows:
Chest/bi's
Legs
Day Off(maybe)
Shoulders/traps
Back/tri's

I have convinced my cousin to switch it up b/c chest/shoulders was getting boring.  I want to try working them seperate again b/c by the time I get to shoulders I am just so tired it is almost a waste.

Today was a good workout...very solid very productive!

Incline Bench(regular) -/- Incline DB Fly
105x8 -/- 35'sx8
135x5 -/- 40'sx9

Flat DB Bench -/- Pec Dec
60'sx6 -/- 105x9
60'sx4 -/- 105x9

DS DB Pullover
60x12 -/- 55x8 -/- 45x8

CG Chin -/- DB Curl
selfx9 -/- 25'sx10
selfx6 -/- 25'sx10

BB Curl -/- Preacher Machine Curl
60x9 -/- 50x5
60x8 -/- 40x8

DS Concentration Curl
25'sx8 -/- 15'sx8

Abz
45 minutes cardio   

New grip on bench is feeling really good and I know for a fact my new 1RM will be going up next week.  Less stress on shoulder and more power behind the bar...still got some tweaking though.

DB bench felt good...weights were very low but it felt decent so I was happy.

Pullovers really rocked the chest at the end.  I def enjoy it for a chest movement over a back movement.  Triple drop set to failure was killer...def worth trying again.

Bi's were great...chins are coming along nicely and just about getting them on my own.  They really tired my bi's out though...the other lifts were simply moving the weight with intense burning lol I just had nothing left come the preachers.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 28, 2004)

*12-28-04 Shock Legs*

Hack squat -/- Leg Ext
205x12 -/- 90x9
225x10 -/- 90x9
245x9 -/- 90x9

Leg Press -/- Leg Ext
320x10 -/- 90x9
360xx8 -/- 90x8

DB SLDL -/- Single Leg Curl
60'sx10 -/- 50x10
70'sx10 -/- 65x6 

DS Lying Leg Curl
70x10 -/- 50x6

Overall great workout.  Last time I did this workout the weights were no where close to these...they were my warm ups pretty much.  But that was a while ago.  SLDL's are feelign great with the DB's the weight is growing nicely...damn grip is killing me though.  The 70's are all I can manage with my grip but I don't want to use straps.  i may add in some direct forarm work or something...we'll see.

I can't wait until next week to see what I am squating now.  I have gone easy on the hacks the past 2 weeks but next week (power) I feel my big 3's deads, squats, and bench will all be increased.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hack squat -/- Leg Ext
> 205x12 -/- 90x9
> 225x10 -/- 90x9
> 245x9 -/- 90x9
> ...


Way to go DB    I'll be watching your power week to make sure you aren't slacking off.  I'd hate to have to turn you in and have Riss on your case


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Way to go DB    I'll be watching your power week to make sure you aren't slacking off.  I'd hate to have to turn you in and have Riss on your case



Thanks for stoppin in bud!

Oh god don't call riss...he's a scary mofo LOL.  I will def improve all my lifts come next week...I can almost 100% guarantee it...I feel very confident and strong.  Just as long as I don't party to hard this weekend....no drinking just good ol fun and dancing...I think the numbers will be a little higher.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 29, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks for stoppin in bud!
> 
> Oh god don't call riss...he's a scary mofo LOL. I will def improve all my lifts come next week...I can almost 100% guarantee it...I feel very confident and strong. Just as long as I don't party to hard this weekend....no drinking just good ol fun and dancing...I think the numbers will be a little higher.


alright then.  the fear of Riss stricks again !   Where is that guy anyway ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> alright then.  the fear of Riss stricks again !   Where is that guy anyway ?


I have no idea.  I know he is starting a new journal for the new year or something but I think he has just been really busy.  He's enjoying normal foods again and you know the aussies....just eatin all day long.  He only comes out once I start to slack LOL...just when I think I could slip by he pops in...I think you guys just call him and tell em about me LOL.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 29, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks for stoppin in bud!
> 
> Oh god don't call riss...he's a scary mofo LOL.  I will def improve all my lifts come next week...I can almost 100% guarantee it...I feel very confident and strong.  Just as long as I don't party to hard this weekend....no drinking just good ol fun and dancing...I think the numbers will be a little higher.



That's the kind of confidence that makes for killer workouts.  Throw around that iron with intensity!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 29, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's the kind of confidence that makes for killer workouts.  Throw around that iron with intensity!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 29, 2004)

*Shock Delts/Traps*

Smith Military Press -/- DB Front Raise
115x8 -/- 20'sx10
115x8 -/- 25'sx10

DB Rear Delt -/- Upright Row Cable
30'sx10 -/- 110x10
35'sx8 -/- 130x8

DS Machine Side Laterals
110x10 -/- 90x10 -/- 70x10

Shrug/Row -/- DB Shrug
135x10 -/- 60'sx10
165x8 -/- 70'sx10

DS Machine Shrug
360x10 -/- 300x10 -/- 240x12

Abz
Cardio

Overall not a special workout but I think I could have done better.  I was in a big rush and had nothing planned out for this workout...just sorta wung it!  Plus the place was packed so it was hard to superset things.  Ya know when your heads not into it when a million things are going on..yea well that was today and I had limited time to be in the gym so I flew through the workout.  Weights were pretty low but form was perfect so I'll take that over higher weights and sloppy form.  These days will be better once I get adjusted to my new routine schedual...shoulders on their own take some more work then I remembered LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 30, 2004)

*Shock Back/Tri's 12-30-04*

WG Pulldown -/- Stiff Arm Puldown
#9x10 -/- 100x10
#10x10 -/- 100x8
***Not sure the exact weight not labeled.

High Row Machine -/- Stiff Arm Pulldown
2 sets @ 180x10 -/- 90x10

DS Cable Row
165x8 -/- 135x8 -/- 105x10

Hyperextentions

CG Bench -/- Narrow Dips
135x10 -/- selfx8
135x9 -/- selfx8

DB Skullcrusher -/- Machine Ext.
25'sx12 -/- 30x10
30'sx8 -/- 30x10

DS Straight Bar Pushdown
120x8 -/- 100x7 -/- 70x12

45 minutes Cardio

Overall it was a good workout.  Form was perfect and it burned like a mutha heh.  I was happy with todays workout.

But I wasn't happy with what the owner said to me today...he banned me from doing good mornings!!!!!!!!!!  I was like are you shitting me????  He said they are to dangerous even though my form was perfect and I wasn't even going heavy he saw me warming up and forbid me to do them.  I'm pissed b/c they were doing so good.  Now I'm forced to do fucking hyperextentions....I hate them!

What next he'll ban squats b/c they could crush you?  Or maybe bench b/c you could hurt your shoulders?  Please man this is such bull!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah that sucks.  For a long time I worked out at a gym that didn't allow you to squat with any more then 4 plates (225).  Funny story.  One day a powerlifter who wasn't a regular came in to wo.  Once he got up to 315, the 'trainer' told him about the rule.  He said yeah right and continued to squat.  The trainer got the gym manager who told the guy he had to stop.  The PL'er loaded up 500+ on the bar and with his back to the manager proceeded to do reps with perfect form, flipping them both off with his middle fingers raised while holding the bar. It was hilarious.  He unloaded the bar while muttering something under his breath, then left.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 31, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Yeah that sucks.  For a long time I worked out at a gym that didn't allow you to squat with any more then 4 plates (225).  Funny story.  One day a powerlifter who wasn't a regular came in to wo.  Once he got up to 315, the 'trainer' told him about the rule.  He said yeah right and continued to squat.  The trainer got the gym manager who told the guy he had to stop.  The PL'er loaded up 500+ on the bar and with his back to the manager proceeded to do reps with perfect form, flipping them both off with his middle fingers raised while holding the bar. It was hilarious.  He unloaded the bar while muttering something under his breath, then left.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 31, 2004)

**-*-Updated Measurments and results-*-**

Well its now close to the halfway mark of the comp and decided to measure myself.  Here is as follows:

Chest-40.5(-.5inch)
Waist-36.5(-.5inch)
Legs-24.5(-.5inch)
Calves-17
Arms- L15.5(+.25inch)   R15(+.25inch)
Forearms-11.75(+.75inch)
Kneck-16.5
Wrist-7.5
Shoulders-45.5(+.5inch)

My weight has gone from 178lbs @20%Body Fat.....to.....170lbs @12%Body Fat.  Umm I don't know what else to post as dfor updates...I guess thats all.  

I will start tanning and uping my cardio from now on as well as cleaning my diet even more.  I have been getting tons of offers from personal trainers at my gym but I decline them all lol.  I was told to join a real competition in my area for a novice.  I am considering it and come march 6th I will see how I am and go from there.  I wouldn't mind doing it though.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 31, 2004)

*Gary* Same to you bud...hope you have a great new years.!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well its now close to the halfway mark of the comp and decided to measure myself. Here is as follows:
> 
> Chest-40.5(-.5inch)
> Waist-36.5(-.5inch)
> ...


 
Hey DB ,


Great post     Is there a pool on the outcome of this IM comp ?  Sounds like you would be a good one to bet on


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 31, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey DB ,
> 
> 
> Great post     Is there a pool on the outcome of this IM comp ?  Sounds like you would be a good one to bet on


Honestly I don't know.  I am doing it jsut for the fun of it but once march 6th comes and I see how good I am I may think about a real comp.  Not sure yet...but I figured this is a good chance to me to play around with my pre comp prep ya know....water depletion and such.

I wouldn't bet to much money on me....I have a long way to go and it is going to be really tuff to get lookin good.  I need below 6-7% just to see abs so thats my goal this time.....low single digits.  Theres some really good competition out there.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 1, 2005)

No training today....the gym is closed or I'd probably go do some cardio lol.

Yesterday wasn't to bad of a day...got some cardio in and did some light stuff in the gym.  Didn't cheat to much really...has 2 bagel bites, an egg roll.  Nothing crazy didn't drink anything.  Only reason I had the bagels and egg roll was b/c I hadn't eaten in like 5 hours and I was starving so I ate em just to kill my hunger.  Damn frat houses have nothing healthy LOL.  I ended on a pretty strong note yesterday...got no sleep...but diet is right on today so I am very pleased with myself.  There were many chances for me to go nuts and I didn't so I'm happy.

Got to sleep at about 8am today and got up at 11:53 for a fire call.  Haven't gone back to bed b/c I'm wide awake.  I don't know how I'm functioning the way I am but its awsome LOL....I'll take a nap later at the firehouse after I clean it from last nights party.

I hit up 3 parties last night and one of em twice.  Went to a friends party...left after the ball dropped....went to a friends frat to hang out....went to firehouse party.....went back to friends house b/c she needed help getting rid of some guys and stayed there till the sun was well up and shining.  Oh so much fun I had....first time I've celebrated new years eve and it was pretty awsome and I didn't even drink!


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 1, 2005)

Sounds like you had a good time man.  Happy New Years!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 1, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had a good time man.  Happy New Years!


Hell yea LOL...same to you man.  I use to work every new years as a food runner but this year I said screw it and celebrated.  For a first time I think I did pretty good heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 2, 2005)

*1-02-05 Cardio*

Today I did an hour of cardio on an empty stomach just to try it out.  Cardio is getting easier to get done but I need to pick up a good book...I've read all the new magazines in the gym already LOL.

Just a tip don't drink cold water on an empy stomach while doing cardio.  I forgot to take my water out the night before to warm up some so I had to drink it ice cold.  It hit my stomach like a spear and I started to cramp lol.  So not kewl.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2005)

Wow ! great dedication there DB !  Toss some my way would ya ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow ! great dedication there DB !  Toss some my way would ya ?


LOL Gw you have plenty...your doin awsome man!

Well now I'm not only training for the IM Comp...I'm thinking of joining a novice one in my area once the schedual comes out for 2005.  I don't think I'm quite ready for a real comp...overall not to well developed for a comp but it may just be a good learning experince and give me something to go by for another one.  We'll see what happens once the schedual comes out and how I turn out for march 6th.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 3, 2005)

*1-03-05 Power Chest/Bi's*

Yea well I was all pumped for today but the bench wasn't nice to me today.  Heres what I did:

Flat BB
155x5
165x4
165x4

Decline BB
135x8
155x5
155x4

Weighted Dips
25x8
35x6

Alt DB Curls
35'sx7
40'sx5

Hammer Curls
35'sx6
40'sx5

Conc Curls
30'sx7
30'sx8

Abz/Cardio

I have decided to focus on bench alot more and sacrifice numbers from here on end.  I will no longer be going low reps...strictly higher reps lower weights to focus on form...pause benching/varying grips and speeds the whole nine.  If I want to get better I need to correct all the problems now.

I was 1 rep shy of Pr's for my flat bench.  Best I ever got was 165x5 for 2 sets so I was really pissed off the entire workout.  I honestly was just moping around the rest of the workout b/c I was so upset.  Bi's cheered me up some though.  I had a ton of power in my bi's today...the 40's went up with no problems and I know for sure I could have gotten the 45's for both hammers and alt curls.  I didn't want to push it though.  I had solid form and everything went smooth.

Cutting is really getting to me...I have made a vow to stay away from the firehouse more b/c I find myself cheating more there.  I picked all night tonight and b/c my training was so late I was hungry all night.  I'm kind of peeved I let myself go tonight b/c I was doing good and debated forcing myself to throw up....but then I'd be right back to where I was a few years ago and I don't want to go back to the hospital for that again.  I feel so uncomfortable right now...I can't wait until this is all over so I can go to a normal diet again.  2 more months....then its all over.

Tomorrow morning is power legs...I'm shooting for a PR in my squats.  If I hit 255x4 I'll be very happy.  Best I ever got was 245x4 I think so if I up it 10lbs I'll be happy.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 3, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Tomorrow morning is power legs...I'm shooting for a PR in my squats.  If I hit 255x4 I'll be very happy.  Best I ever got was 245x4 I think so if I up it 10lbs I'll be happy.


I could have sworn this is what I did but I dug through my records and only have 225 documented.  Maybe I thought I did 245...either way I'm still shooting for 255 LOL.  Hell a 30lbs increase wont be to much after a few months off..lol.

Im shooting for this:
warmup 135x6
warmup 185x6
working sets 225x6--245x5--255x4

Tomorrow we'll see just how close I get to that.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2005)

Sheesh... everytime i come in here you been cheatin.... i must have e.s.p.
Don't make me come over an kick your ass. 
Happy new year bud


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea well I was all pumped for today but the bench wasn't nice to me today. Heres what I did:
> 
> Flat BB
> 155x5
> ...


Hey DB,

Nothing wrong with that wo ! So you missed a pr on bench . bet ya get it next time  

Good luck on them Sqauts ! Are you breathing like Dr. Rock suggested ? Let me know how it works .

Oh and I din't turn you in to Riss. He just showed up on his own


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 4, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Sheesh... everytime i come in here you been cheatin.... i must have e.s.p.
> Don't make me come over an kick your ass.
> Happy new year bud


Jesus riss...you need to show up more often damnit.  How did I know after you posted that you would be coming in here....lol.

Thats OK I think I'm good for now just been some crazy junk food around me so now I wont be around it.

Happy new year Bud!  Whens the new journal coming out...its the 4th already...or is it out and I'm behind times?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey DB,
> 
> Nothing wrong with that wo ! So you missed a pr on bench . bet ya get it next time
> 
> ...


Yea the PR was important to me but my form is not where I wanted it to be either.  I had a few of the pro's at my gym watch me bench yesterday and I realized whats wrong.  Everytime I come to the bottom my right elbow moves in and the left side has to compensate.  I guess from when I tore my cuff it got use to that and b/c I used DB's for so long afterwards I never corrected it.  So now I need to work on it.

Yea I have an hour before the squats I'm trying to wake up lol...almost time for a shower.  Yes thats how I always breath...been doing that for a long time.  I do it on many lifts not just squats...most leg exerises and many many others.  Really keeps the mid section tight...and allows me to focus on the weight and not my lower back getting bent out of shape lol.

Yea yea...I know you called him up asap.  Now I just need to stay clean for the next 2 months....I know he wont be in here for a while so I need to do good to make up for my slacking lately lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 4, 2005)

*1-4-05 Power Legs*

No PR's today lol.  Today was the fiest time I've gone heavy on squats in about 3 months.  I thought I'd have more power then I did but I guess my legs aren't use to that kind of weight.  Maybe once my cut is over I'll be able to up the #'s some.

Squat
2 warmups
225x4
225x4>>below parallel.
185x6>>ass to the grass with a pause

Hack Squat(press was taken)
185x8
225x6

Single Leg Ext.
2 sets @ 50x8

DB SLDL's
65'sx5
65'sx5
70'sx5
**Done with a stretch beyond the toes, not straight down.

Single Leg Curl
55x8
65x5

Overall had a good workout and even though I didn't hit the numbers I wanted I got some good depth on all my squats.  Really got a good stretch and form was solid.  Very pleased.

SLDL's were done differently today.  I ussualy go to my feet but today I made sure to extend the DB's beyond my toes about an inch or two and got a killer stretch in the hams and gluts.  So much harder this way...I liked it alot.  I could have easily gotten 80+ if I went to my feet but the 70's got me to failure.  I have really started to enjoy this exercise.

I guess thats all to report...diet will be standard today I already have em cooked up lol.  I am off to look for a new job finally and look into my new phone.  It looks like its going to be a crazy day of running around and doing all the things I need to get done.  Wish me luck finding a job....any suggestions where to look feel free to give em up lol.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice wo DB !


How do you like the Db sldl 's ?  I have thought about using them once in a while .


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea yea...I know you called him up asap.  Now I just need to stay clean for the next 2 months....I know he wont be in here for a while so I need to do good to make up for my slacking lately lol.


Oh i'm back now buddy, I'm reading this journal "every day"


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> How do you like the Db sldl 's ?  I have thought about using them once in a while .



I was going to ask the same question...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2005)

*Gary & Cow* I love those things.  They were weird for me to adjust at first and could barely get any weight going on em but once I got my form locked in place I could really rip my hams up.  They feel so much better then BB sldl's...I guess its just the stretch and range of motion I can get with them.  I can't go nearly as heavy but I feel it does a betetr job for me.  These and deep squats are my favorite leg exercises...only way  I can really hit the glutes and hams nicely.  If you do try them do a set or two just straight down to the top of your feet then use the same weight and on the way down push the db's out some beyond your toes....the feeling is out of this world!

*Riss*  Well then welcome back.  Could use ya around gettin me in shape.  Kind of losing motivation here....no desire to continue with this competition anymore.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *Riss*  Well then welcome back.  Could use ya around gettin me in shape.  Kind of losing motivation here....no desire to continue with this competition anymore.


DB i know exactly what you are sayin, think of what you wanna achieve though and if you get to your deadline and miss it then there's that oppertunity gone.....I did my comp in Sept and didn't get as lean as i wanted so deep down i feel a bit ripped off, but for me i know what i can do this year... Make the determination to push through.... _No_.... even more so.... _up it_.... _put more effort in_, _train harder_, _get more cardio in_, _up the intensity_!! Destroy the will to back off by upping the bar another 3 notches. Come on bud, you can do more than you think you can, see that goal and hit it with all you got 



> Obsessed is just a word the lazy use to described the dedicated!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> DB i know exactly what you are sayin, think of what you wanna achieve though and if you get to your deadline and miss it then there's that oppertunity gone.....I did my comp in Sept and didn't get as lean as i wanted so deep down i feel a bit ripped off, but for me i know what i can do this year... Make the determination to push through.... _No_.... even more so.... _up it_.... _put more effort in_, _train harder_, _get more cardio in_, _up the intensity_!! Destroy the will to back off by upping the bar another 3 notches. Come on bud, you can do more than you think you can, see that goal and hit it with all you got


Quote:
Obsessed is just a word the lazy use to described the dedicated!! 
 Man he got ya there DB !  Using your own qoute against ya ! 

Aim high , matter of fact aim higher than that . Aim high enough so that if you don't reach what you are aiming at you still end up being where you really wanted to be in the first place .  I make no sense at all do I  !


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 6, 2005)

*Riss* Thanks for the encouraging words....good use of the sources in my sig lol.  I think I have been pretty fried outltely and all the cardio is kicking my ass.  Yesterday I took a day off from it b/c I was so tired and I think it helped boost my spirits.  Once again man thanks....I'm setting my goals very high and now I'm just hoping I can reach em.  If so it will be the first time I ever get a 6 pack so I'm almost scared to see what I look like with one LOL.

*Gary* Yea I understood what you were sayin don't worry.  Us weird people think alike   Thanks for all the support...hope I hit the level I want to be in.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 6, 2005)

*Not so Power Delts/Traps*

Well I have decided to change my routine up some.  I have decided to get rid of power week for a little bit until the comp is over.  I am going to be shooting for higher reps with more intensity and moving through the workout faster to sustain a higher heart rate.  

Seated DB Military Press
45'sx6
50'sx5 PR
50'sx4
**Machine Press
80x13

Front Lateral
2 sets @ 30'sx8

Side Lateral
25'sx10
25'sx8
**Machine Lat
100x15>>sinlge arm

B/O Lateral
30'sx8
35'sx8

DB Shrug
65'sx15
2 sets @ 75'sx10

Machine Shrug
320x8

Calves


So I changed my w/o so I can get some more reps in there.  I feel the intensity level is no so high on power week b/c of the extended rest period so I have decided to cut it out and in addition to that going heavy just isn't feeling right anymore.  I have been doing it for a while and wan't to take a break from it....just reps for a while.

Shoulders felt awsome today...lots of power now that I don't do chest first.  Last time I did DB military press I struggled with the 45'sx3 with a spot on 2.  I blew that out of the water and barely struggled with the 50's.  They brought me just to failure.

Form was awsome today...all the laterals were just perfect.  I went a little lighter and made sure of it.

No cardio....I felt a little fried yesterday so I just skipped it and went home to rest.  Today will be easy b/c I got my new nextel so I have like 300 #'s to program into it....that hour of cardio should be cake LOL.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 6, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *Gary & Cow* I love those things.  They were weird for me to adjust at first and could barely get any weight going on em but once I got my form locked in place I could really rip my hams up.  They feel so much better then BB sldl's...I guess its just the stretch and range of motion I can get with them.  I can't go nearly as heavy but I feel it does a betetr job for me.  These and deep squats are my favorite leg exercises...only way  I can really hit the glutes and hams nicely.  If you do try them do a set or two just straight down to the top of your feet then use the same weight and on the way down push the db's out some beyond your toes....the feeling is out of this world!



Actually, I have done platform SLDLs before.  I touch the barbell to my toes when I do these.  People always question how my lower back doesn't buckle under the pressue.  That's another variation you may want to consider.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice wo DB.
I don't know anything about the science behind bodybuilding but your change in routine sounds pretty good to me. maybe throw a power week in there evry so often for fun  


Congrats on the PR!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 6, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Actually, I have done platform SLDLs before.  I touch the barbell to my toes when I do these.  People always question how my lower back doesn't buckle under the pressue.  That's another variation you may want to consider.


Yea I was thinking once I get bored of these db sldl's I'll try those.  I push the DB's forward beyond my toes for an extra stretch and it is a great contraction.  Really something totaly awsome to try...it sounds like it would hit the same parts as the platforms b/c you are going a little deeper.  You can't hold as much weight unless you use straps but you'd never know it when your doing the set the feeling is all there lol.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2005)

Whats a nextel ?? Oh and we're looking for an 8 pack, not a pathetic 6 
Click sig for my new journal


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo DB.
> I don't know anything about the science behind bodybuilding but your change in routine sounds pretty good to me. maybe throw a power week in there evry so often for fun
> 
> 
> Congrats on the PR!


Yea I don't know much behind it either but I do know that many people switch to a higher rep routine during a cut.  I am doing this just b/c I am not feeling the heavy lifting, my body is starting to ache, and I have no energy to sling that weight around.  The reps helps me get a better burn and raise my heart rate but I can also keep my form and perform a better job on all my lifts.  I have a hard time raising and sustaining an elivated heart rate so by this me and my cousin just go back and forth in between sets and the sweat is pretty good.  I just don't like waking up in the morning with the pains Im getting.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2005)

Just make sure you stay between 6-12 reps, the deal when cutting is, "if you don't use it, you lose it" I changed nothing till my last week before my comp. Maybe it's on your head, but just do what your feelin.
Sides, now for power week i look for 4-6 reps don't care if i get a 3. Rep week is 6-10 with a 10-15 on the last set


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Whats a nextel ?? Oh and we're looking for an 8 pack, not a pathetic 6
> Click sig for my new journal


Nextel is a brand of phone...its the like ultimate two way system out there.  They are like walkie talkies and cell phones in one.  We all have them in the fire dept b/c it makes life alot easier when trying to get in touch with 30 different guys.

An 8 pack....wow now thats a damn good goal.  I don't think I even have an 8pack under there LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Just make sure you stay between 6-12 reps, the deal when cutting is, "if you don't use it, you lose it" I changed nothing till my last week before my comp. Maybe it's on your head, but just do what your feelin.
> Sides, now for power week i look for 4-6 reps don't care if i get a 3. Rep week is 6-10 with a 10-15 on the last set


Ya know when people say sometimes you need to listen to your body?  Well this is one of those times.  I just really can't handle a power week right now.  No energy and my mind is just like fried so instead of killing myself I am just going to elminate them.  This week was all messed up and my reps were crazy but next week I will start the proper rep range week.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh I forgot to mention I had a killer fire yesterday.  We had a decent car fire with about 10ft flames with 2 people trapped.  It was awsome...I wish I had the energy in the gym that I did while I was on that hose and breaking things LOL.  

Jumped out of our truck and took my jacket off to give to the passenger.  She was getting burned so I covered her with my jacket.  Grabbed a tool we use to pry doors open and ripped that car to shreds and finally pulled both people out.  Then pulled a hose off the truck and put the fire out.  It was so much fun cutting through the car with our heavy duty metal saw....cut right through the hood and engine block to get the fire exposed.  I had the biggest rush and could sleep for hours after that!!!  Just figured I'd post that I finally got to go to work and do some good.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 6, 2005)

*1-06-05 Back*

I just remembered I forgot to do tri's today LOL...I'll do em tomorrow.

WG Pulldown
#10x7(150lbs?)
#9x10(130lbs?)

DB Row
60'sx10
65'sx8

Machine High Row
2 sets @ 180x10

Stiff Arm Pulldown
90x12
100x8

CG Cable Row
#10x12(150lbs?)
#11x9(180lbs?)

Weighted Hyper ext's
45mins cardio

Todays w/o was all by feel...just jumped into things and if it felt good I did em.  Weights and reps were crazy but I didn't give much rest between sets.  Just kept a constant pump. I don't know what the weights are b/c they are not labeled but I guessed.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh you got an 8 pack buddy..... 
Great lookin workout and love that story, your like.... a real hero


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Oh I forgot to mention I had a killer fire yesterday. We had a decent car fire with about 10ft flames with 2 people trapped. It was awsome...I wish I had the energy in the gym that I did while I was on that hose and breaking things LOL.
> 
> Jumped out of our truck and took my jacket off to give to the passenger. She was getting burned so I covered her with my jacket. Grabbed a tool we use to pry doors open and ripped that car to shreds and finally pulled both people out. Then pulled a hose off the truck and put the fire out. It was so much fun cutting through the car with our heavy duty metal saw....cut right through the hood and engine block to get the fire exposed. I had the biggest rush and could sleep for hours after that!!! Just figured I'd post that I finally got to go to work and do some good.


 

  damn DB ! You did great !  My hats off to you and all your brothers across the land . Way to go !


Oh and nice wo    Looks like you're doing great with your instincts .


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey thanks guys.  I'm no hero though...its all part of the experience.  

"There aint no medals on my chest because I???m not a hero....I???m a fireman." Denis Leary from Rescue Me.....pretty much sums it all up lol.

And man if I can get an 8pack I'll fly to the land down under and shake your hand Pete!  Right now all I see is a red stomach from tanning lOL....gotta adjust to it before it gets tan and not burnt heh.

Off to my chiefs swearing-in with my new $500 dollar uniform.  This thing better get me laid if I had to spend that much on this crap LOL.  I'll post todays w/o tomorrow no time!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> damn DB ! You did great !  My hats off to you and all your brothers across the land . Way to go !
> 
> 
> Oh and nice wo    Looks like you're doing great with your instincts .


Oh an GW I think that smiley is AWSOME!!!  I had to steal it from ya to put as my avi LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Oh an GW I think that smiley is AWSOME!!! I had to steal it from ya to put as my avi LOL.


Cool ! 

*$500 !!!!!!! *Sheesh  it should of come with a hooker for that price !


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey, congratulations on your advancing firefighting career.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey, congratulations on your advancing firefighting career.


Hey thanks man....I'm learning alot and hopefully it will become a perminant thing for me if I pass the test.  I found out I'll be going on some ride alongs in New York...I get to ride with the companies in New York and fight their fires.  And considering they get 2-3 a day in the city it should be much fun.



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cool !
> 
> *$500 !!!!!!! *Sheesh  it should of come with a hooker for that price !


LOL damn I wish...those are extra   

Just got in from the party...another day for me!! No drinking LOL.  Went out in my uniform and had a little fun but now I think its time for rest!!  They'll party for another 4 hours or so before anyone even starts to leave.  I need to wake up and get some cardio in LOL so needed to call it a somewhat early night.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2005)

*1-07-05 Tri's*

I forgot to do tri's yesterday so I did em today...pretty decent w/o considering it was the only body part I did LOL.

Kickbacks
20'sx8
25'sx8
25'sx8

DB Skullcrushers
25'sx12
30'sx11
30'sx9

Pushdowns
105x15
125x10
125x10
**Had to pre-exhaust em or else I would have to do the whole rack and can't add extra weight LOL.

Machine Single Arm Ext.
40x8
30x12

30 minutes cardio @70%mhr

It was a load of sets but it wasn't really working sets.  I just sorta kept jumping from set to set as like a cardio almost...maybe 45 seconds in between sets.  What ever it took my cousin to do his set is what I rested.  Tri's felt strong and at the end the pusdowns really killed em but the machine ext's were just to burn em out.  Next week I'll go lighter with the sets.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey, nice going Dead! That's what being a FF is all about. And nice w/o too!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, nice going Dead! That's what being a FF is all about. And nice w/o too!


Thanks man...but in my job description it says nothing about babysitting.  I had to go back to the firehouse at 4:30am b/c there was a massive fight and they needed guys to break it up.  My firehouse is trashed...I haven't slept in 24hrs and I'm not tired!!  This sux.  The people are lucky the cops were there or I would have killed every last one of them.  A few broken bones is better then me really kicking your ass I guess.  And to top it off in a few hours I need to go back and clean the place.  Now I'm off to clean the cuts on my hands...those bastards fight dirty man with broken glass and shit...what ever happen to the good ol' slug fest.  Either way they all went home worse then I did and I don't think alot of those people will be ever showing up again.  Wake me up out of a sleep...what were they thinking...they damn well were getting the worst ass woopin of their life!

Well I don't know if I say good night or good morning right now but which ever works best for you use it LOL.  I'm gonna get a few hours rest before I have clean up detail...

ps:The whole theory of me doing cardio tomorrow is not looking to good...what a damn bad day!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2005)

Why was there a major fight?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2005)

Sheeesh DB , 


You a fireman or a bouncer ?   Don't leave us hanging with a story like this. Fill in the blanks, details man details . LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2005)

Sorry guys I passed out right after I wrote that...then was up my 12 for clean up detail and just got home.  Im friggin TIRED.

Anyhow a firehouse has their each and very own problems.  Its like highschool all over again for people but they are older and drink more.  There are clicks and the kewl people, the old and young crowd...you know how it goes.  Well for the past year there has been a ton of issues between all my officers and the old ones.  They are always at each others throats and shit.  Last night they were all drunk...as ussual...and one of the guys just got carried away(no one likes him) so there was a big brawl.  When I got there it was all at its peak!

I pretty much went in swinging not asking questions and me being the only sober one I had the upper hand LOL.  I broke the bathroom door down to get to one of they guys b/c he was trying to hide from me after he called me out.  In the rumble I was just swinging trying to drop as many people as I could and try to even the odds out by knockin em out.  I got about 5 or 6 of em with my hands but then it started getting carried away so I had try something different. I went and turned all the lights on real fast and turned the sirens and horns on in the truck.  When that things in such a confined space that noise is like a dagger in your ears and you can't hear shit for a while.  So I cranked it up to make everyone stop...grabbed one of the axes and drove it right into one of the old steel pipes.  The sparks and noise got their attention...I threatened that would be them if they kept this shit up and carried that axe the rest of the night.

When I arrived there were about 60 people in our firehouse...by the time I got everyone to stop and listen to me there were about 45...a bunch ran out...and they had no intentions of being my next target of choice.  In total I severley hurt about 10 guys who were beating up on my friends...and some minor bruises/cuts to another 5 or so.  I wasn't picky I was hitting EVERYONE.

The cops tried to arrest me but my chief (also a detective in town) told them to let me go b/c I had nothing to do with it.  The guy in the bathroom that I got went to the hospital with a broken nose, some craked ribs, and a ton of cuts all over.  I shattered the toilet when I threw him into it head first.  He got the worst ass whoopin.  Most of the people were to drunk to feel anything last night but this morning the were all a little shocked at me...they didn't think a little guy like me could fight. 

I have to re-surface the axe soon b/c I ruined the blade when I hit the pipe...I need to buy some sheetrock for breaking some walls, bathroom that dude is paying for b/c it was his head that broke it not mine     They are currently trying to suspend me from the company b/c I brought order to the place with a little force but shit they had it coming to them.  I'm the one guy you don't want to piss off b/c I don't run to cops or anything....I like to set people straight by myself and 2 years of them pissing me off unloaded in one night.  I doubt they will get enough evidence b/c the people investigating are all my friends but if they throw the old timers in to the committee I'm F'ed.

And all this was done with 0 sleep LOL.  I've gotten all of like 4-5 hours of sleep and I'm uber tired. But now I can't go to sleep LOL.  No gym today I'm a little sore.  So yea that was my shitty night...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2005)

man !!!!  I want you on my side if there is shit going down


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 8, 2005)

dam...DB...u just beat any bouncer story I've ever told.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2005)

LOL yea it wasn't my idea of fun but it needed to be done.  I really hate fighting but with my childhood I learned to get REALLY good at it.  I use to have like massive street brawles every day when I was a kid so I learned how to get around em and learned how to fight pretty good.  Mix that with a really pissed off guy and its a bad combo.

I use to love workin with the bouncers at my uncles night club when I was a kid, I use to work the door all the time...little 10 year old collecting money and hittin on all these girls.  I loved it b/c no one could touch me...I use to have two guys watchin me all the time.  Some awsome fights there boy.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

well...no good stories tonight....I did see ALOT of hot women tonight...they did their best to pretend to ignore me...pretty convincing...if I didn't know any better...I thought it was genuine...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...no good stories tonight....I did see ALOT of hot women tonight...they did their best to pretend to ignore me...pretty convincing...if I didn't know any better...I thought it was genuine...


LOL you know they were checkin you out...they are always checking the bouncers out.  One day once I get bigger and older I'll apply for a bouncer position.  It sux being short though...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

Today is just another day.  Got no cardio in this weekend but sleep is more important right now considering I'm a little ill.

I was at a friends house last night and while we were watching tv I passed out.  When I woke up to her door bell I had such an intense pain in my left kidney and had to pee soooooo bad.  I hadn't eaten much yesterday b/c I was tired and sore.  When I got up the pain was untolerable and I pissed for a solid 4 minutes.  I think maybe because I was stretched out for so long and had to pee before I slept it just screwed something up.  It reminded me of having kidney stones again.

This morning I woke up with a massive headache and the same pain in my side. I upped my water intake, took some cranberry pills, and am about to take some more vits.  I still feel like crap though.  And to top it off I made today a no carb day for shits and giggles so I am super tired LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> LOL you know they were checkin you out...they are always checking the bouncers out.  One day once I get bigger and older I'll apply for a bouncer position.  It sux being short though...


height don't mean shit...it's in the presentation.
Look at me..I am not that big. I just walk with purpose and walk as if I own the bar.
(I do smile alot...but always working the crowd and keeping an eye on things.)
I am really not that good of a fighter, but I do what I can to keep things from going that far.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> height don't mean shit...it's in the presentation.
> Look at me..I am not that big. I just walk with purpose and walk as if I own the bar.
> (I do smile alot...but always working the crowd and keeping an eye on things.)
> I am really not that good of a fighter, but I do what I can to keep things from going that far.


But 5'6" is really short LOL.

Once I put on a little more mass I wan't to look into the occupation...I always like to have the upper hand heh.  Theres a bouncer at a club close to me...he's so short but is the stockiest mofo around lol.  Everyone knows the guy and he act's like joe pesci in goodfellas.  Just a pure bad ass.  But then again he's always got 3-4 other guys that look like oak tree's...all 6'6"+ and jacked.  Not my idea of someone to mess with.

I've done some security deals for jewlery companies that come in from out of town...just pretty much look the roll and it has worked fine.  I just never smiled and gave that 5 mile stare though people lol....it was fun.  A tight black shirt and alot of sucking in heh.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I just never smiled and gave that 5 mile stare though people lol....it was fun.  A tight black shirt and alot of sucking in heh.


you've seen me work?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you've seen me work?


LOL

Hey what ever works my man...they don't need to know.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

guess we are getting collared, button-up black shirts now..that say our club name on the front and STAFF on the back.
maybe I can get it...tailored...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> guess we are getting collared, button-up black shirts now..that say our club name on the front and STAFF on the back.
> maybe I can get it...tailored...


Get it tucked in at all the right places lol.  Most places around here just have staff on the back of a tight black shirt with the name of the club on the front.  I guess it all depends on the look your going for.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

I prefer the tight sirts...
I HATE telling guys to tuck in their shirts...alot of the guys try to look thug in there...or like a hick straight out of the trailer park.
it's friggin ridiculous. When I was California, NJ...even Denver...you dressed up to go out to a club...I see clowns in there that look like they just got finished washing their car or mowing the lawn...
Chuck, the guy who runs it, won't put out on the radio spots that the dress to impress dress code is in effect in there. He thinks that it will drive away business...ok..u get rid of the rif raf / thugs/ kids..and the people with money..will be there, spending it...duh...it is the major club downtown....they ALL show up here...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I prefer the tight sirts...
> I HATE telling guys to tuck in their shirts...alot of the guys try to look thug in there...or like a hick straight out of the trailer park.
> it's friggin ridiculous. When I was California, NJ...even Denver...you dressed up to go out to a club...I see clowns in there that look like they just got finished washing their car or mowing the lawn...
> Chuck, the guy who runs it, won't put out on the radio spots that the dress to impress dress code is in effect in there. He thinks that it will drive away business...ok..u get rid of the rif raf / thugs/ kids..and the people with money..will be there, spending it...duh...it is the major club downtown....they ALL show up here...



I agree....you should dress to impress.  At my uncles night club we had a pretty strict dress code and wouldn't allow alot of stuff. We never had a problem with the crowd...they either changed their clothes or went some where else.  And there were never lack of people...it never turned anyone away.  

I hate see'ing people today the way they dress...the damn thugs wearing like gigantic baggy sweats and a sweatshirt w/ matching boots.  WTF is that?  They look like fools sometimes.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

wholly cow, you HAVE been through a lot!!!!

Don't know what to say really.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> wholly cow, you HAVE been through a lot!!!!
> 
> Don't know what to say really.


Hey you made it    Go dry those clothes and get some sleep LOL.

Yea it was a long weekend...glad its over.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I agree....you should dress to impress.  At my uncles night club we had a pretty strict dress code and wouldn't allow alot of stuff. We never had a problem with the crowd...they either changed their clothes or went some where else.  And there were never lack of people...it never turned anyone away.
> 
> I hate see'ing people today the way they dress...the damn thugs wearing like gigantic baggy sweats and a sweatshirt w/ matching boots.  WTF is that?  They look like fools sometimes.


U shoulda seen Near years Eve...it was Friggin NEW YEARS EVE! Hodies, athletic shoes....t-shirts...dress up, for gawds sake...
whew...ok..enuf of that....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> U shoulda seen Near years Eve...it was Friggin NEW YEARS EVE! Hodies, athletic shoes....t-shirts...dress up, for gawds sake...
> whew...ok..enuf of that....


LOL really at least one day out of the year dress up.  I went to a few places and I was surprised at how these people were dressed...it was like they were goin to friggin soccor practice.  Now hey the girls were wearing close to nothing so I was in heaven LOL but c'mon one day out of the year it wouldn't hurt to dress up.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

my thoughts exactly!
there were some guys in suits / tuxes..women....wow..very nive gowns...
and the soccar players..


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> But 5'6" is really short LOL.



Yeah, but think of it this way: it will take me 20+ more pounds of muscle than you to look as big as you...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, but think of it this way: it will take me 20+ more pounds of muscle than you to look as big as you...


True...very true.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 10, 2005)

hi


----------



## Rissole (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice weekend bro


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> hi


Heya you..glad you could find your way over here.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Nice weekend bro


Yea when was the last time you had some fun like that down unda


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2005)

*1-10-05 Chest/Bi's*

Today was a killer day for me.  I was up at 7:30am...in gym by 8am for 1 hour of cardio on empty stomach.  Ran a bunch of errands...tanning, laundry, dry cleaners, etc etc....back in gym by 2.  Lifted...did another 20 minutes of cardio.  Off to job hunting and firehouse meeting the rest of the night.  About to leave and 6 friends show up at the firehouse...just got home at 3am.  Dam hella long day.

1 hour cardio

**break**

Flat Bench
105x10
105x10
135x8

Incline DB Bench
55'sx6
50'sx8
45'sx11

Incline DB Fly
2 sets @ 30'sx12

BB Curl
60x11
70x4+2 w/ spot

DB Curl
2 sets @ 30'sx10

Hammer Curl
30'sx12
35'sx6

Abz
20 minutes cardio

For those of you who don't know I had torn my left cuff about a year ago and never treully rehabbed it.  Over time I adjusted my benching to really screw things up. My right shoulder would bare all the weight b/c my left would buckle in b/c it couldn't handle the stress.  I never realized it until last week.  So now I am forcing my form with light weight and reps....it sure is killer to be starting benchign all over again from scratch.  I feel like a pansy strugling w/ 135 but its all for the better.

The new form is great but I won't be progressing very fast...I'm taking this one VERY slow.  I don't plan on going much higher then 135 until after the comp date.  

Workout was good but the lack of carbs really shows.  One set I would be super strong and the next I had no steam left.  If you noticed I either went lighter on the second or third set or went heavier with a drastic drop in reps.  Sunday I went no carbs for fun and saturday I had no carbs past noon....so I was workin on a pear this entire weekend LOL.  It was good though.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

yeah buddy- take it easy on the shoulder..
I really dinked up tendon or something in my arms..and I was outta commission for a couple months...I still baby my biceps workouts...don't wanna reinjure them...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah buddy- take it easy on the shoulder..
> I really dinked up tendon or something in my arms..and I was outta commission for a couple months...I still baby my biceps workouts...don't wanna reinjure them...


Hell no...I have been out for stupidity way to much.  I am learning to play it safe and put my ego aside while I perfect my body.  I figure in a few months once my shoulders even out some I'll gradually increase the weight but defenitly still going to take my benching very slow from here on out.  But I also can't wait untile I start my bulk either...this low carb dieting shit sux LOL.  I really wan't just some pure strength and mass right now.  

Yo B oddest thing happened today.  We were talking so much about security jobs and bouncers yesterday...today a guy told my to stop by the race track by me and apply for a security position.  I thought of you right away LOL.  I doubt I'll get the job but I thought it was kewl he mentioned it at such an odd time....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

what kind of race track? 
think we are saying the same thing...take it easy on the muslces until all is well..then 'get er done!"
about to post my workout from today...did bb mil press..was disappointed w/ weight...but first time I did bb in a long time..


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea when was the last time you had some fun like that down unda


Hmmmm... not like that. I have fun like barefootin on the weekend and gettin sunburnt 
Thats Oz for ya


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

..and dodging some of the world's most poisonous critters....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2005)

Good boy on the lookin after your shoulder  Da Riss is proud of ya 
Only do no carbs rarely, its a good shock for your system but too much of it would screw with your muscle.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..and dodging some of the world's most poisonous critters....


Naaaa that just becomes natural after a while


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

...and u want to put me up in the shed outback....what a pal..

is there a Hilton nearby? 


well, gonna go watch some more 1st season Knight Rider on DVD...y'all take care!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2005)

Ur a sick'o, The critters in the shed are well fed bro... i keep tellin ya....
You can sleep in Aimee's rabbit hutch if ya want


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

I didn't mean PARIS Hilton...I meant the hotel.. 

of course..if Paris did come a knockin'.....


well fed..yeah...with unsuspecting yankee visiters!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

DB  way to go using your head bud ! The bench will come back sooner than you might think .  

Looks like you are turning into a cardio nut !  i need to follow your  lead on that one .


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 11, 2005)

Looks like you're picking up the tempo a bit 

Remember to listen to your body 

You're kicking my buttay in the cardio arena..I better get on the wagon and bust it


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2005)

*Burner* Heya man! Yea I am definitely babying it this time and going slowly as you said.  Hey don???t sweat  the milt presses???if it???s the first time in a while it will always be low???.just think on your bad day its always better then my good day LOLOL

*Riss* Thanks for the visit pete???Yea that???s the only reason I did a no carb.  Simply to shock my body???I don???t do them often b/c I hate carbing up.  Makes me feel like binging again and screws the whole cycle up.

*Gary* Good to see ya bud.   I think I have turned into a cardio nut.  I try and do it every waking moment LOL.  I am going to be purchasing a punching bag soon so I can mess around at the firehouse some heh.  GW don???t you worry your doing fine on what your doing???the weights and body speak for themselves LOL.  

*Basie* I told ya its gonna get crazy???gonna have to kick it into overdrive to keep up.  I got the taste of blood and I want the whole kill now heh.  I have really started to enjoy cardio now so I want to do more of it.  Thanks for stopping in.

Today is leg day...going to be late actually lol...but I had to post.  I enjoy leg days alot...maybe b/c I don't need to do cardio today I don't know.

Pictures will be coming soon, trying to get ahold of a camera again.  And I will post about the bullshit with nutraplanet after my w/o.  This ones a real pain in the ass...enough to ruin my w/o!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

dam..we need to hang out...I'll get those mil presses of your up...you'll kick my ass until I do my cardio..<blech>


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam..we need to hang out...I'll get those mil presses of your up...you'll kick my ass until I do my cardio..<blech>


Shit sounds like a plan to me.  They were never my strong point...I think after I screw up my cuff early in my career it turned me off from em lol.  

Cardio...please I'll get ya runnin a damn marathon.  I can get people to do alot more then they though in the gym....and when I'm lucky in the sack LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2005)

*Rep Range Legs 1-11-05*

Today was a damn shitty day.  Woke up an hour late...went ot take a shower and the hot water heater broke....took an ICE COLD shower...found out my order to nutra planet was cancled and they wont get back to me.  I was ready to kill someone before I got to the gym!!!

Squats
2 warmup sets
185x10
2 sets @ 205x7

Single Leg Press
90x12
90x10
***Went very deep here...felt good.

Single leg Ext
2 sets @ 50x12
50x14

SLDL-db's--stretch beyond toes
55'sx12
2 sets @ 60'sx8

Lying Leg Curl
2 sets @ 70x10

It was a good workout.  I went for some higher reps on most and my heart was racing the entire w/o.  Legs were shot after this w/o LOL.  Nothing else to report I don't think....everything is pretty basic.  Just another cold shitty day by me.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2005)

Also working on revising my diet and lowering the cals just slightly.  Not sure exactly what I'm going to do yet.  So I am currently 170lbs @ 12% body fat. This would mean I have an additional 20lbs of fat in me.  I'll be happy if I drop another 10 LOL.  I am currently taking in roughly 2300 calories.  I think its time to drop that some more.  I figured 400 calories isn't to bad for now then in a little bit I guess I'll drop it more.

So lets say I take in 1900 calories. 
380 cals a meal roughly.  
950 prot = 240g's protein
380 carbs = 95g's carb
570 fats = 64g's fat

I have one little issue here though.  I made up a meal plan but the calories don't match with the amounts of food that they should.  Each meal has the right amount of overall calories but it doesn't have the proper macros.  Here is what I came up with.

Meal 1:
2 scoops pro complex 55 prot
1 tbl flax 16 fats
---390 calories

***Training***

Meal 2:
2 scoops whey 40 prot
¾ cup oats 40 carbs 
---400 cals

Meal 3:
6 oz meat 50-60 prot
2 slices WW bread/¼ cup dry brown rice/apple or pear/½ cup dry oats35-40 carbs
---380 cals

Meal 4:
6 oz meat 50-60 prot
1 tbl flax or olive oil/2 tbl nat pb 16g???s fats
---380 cals

Meal 5:
1 cup cottage cheese 
2 tbl nat pb
---380 cals

*what I should have*..........*what I'm missing*
950 prot = 240g's protein
380 carbs = 95g's carb.........-15g's carb
570 fats = 64g's fat.............-16g's fat

The calories just don't match up!  LOL  I will also be posting this in the diet/nutrition forum.  Any suggestions on what to do??  This is based on roughly 11 calories per lb of body weight.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

dam...my water heater broke in the summer..thankfully..and it still sucked to take a cold shower...
I bet I'd weigh about 170 - 175 if I were at 10% BF...dare to dream.
I used to run. My best was 5 miles in just under 38minutes. (I also weighed all of 168lbs too..)
Don't drop your cals too low...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2005)

Arg, low carbs...  How do you live?!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2005)

DB,

Did you figure all that in your head or do you use fitday ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam...my water heater broke in the summer..thankfully..and it still sucked to take a cold shower...
> I bet I'd weigh about 170 - 175 if I were at 10% BF...dare to dream.
> I used to run. My best was 5 miles in just under 38minutes. (I also weighed all of 168lbs too..)
> Don't drop your cals too low...


Yea you should experience it in the winter.....it blows!!!!  Any colder the shower would have been spitting ice LOL.

Well get that diet in check and come down to 10%...I dare you!   

I don't think I'm dropping it to much...I'm just lowering it little by little.  My progress has pretty much stopped so I figured it was time to lower it some.  I was using the same macros as when I first started...9lbs heavier.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 12, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Arg, low carbs...  How do you live?!


This isn't living my man...this is torture.  Some days I don't mind at all and kinda enjoy it but the days I crave carbs it KILLS me!  I just keep thinking a few more weeks....a few more weeks.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB,
> 
> Did you figure all that in your head or do you use fitday ?


Pretty much all in my head...I refrenced fitday once yesterday to make sure the macros in chicken but other then that I used my own food labels and worked right from my head.  I remember mostly what the macros are for everything I eat.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 12, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> This isn't living my man...this is torture.  Some days I don't mind at all and kinda enjoy it but the days I crave carbs it KILLS me!  I just keep thinking a few more weeks....a few more weeks.



True that.  I'm glad to see you're sticking with it.  Do you have a body fat percentage you would like to reach?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 12, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> True that.  I'm glad to see you're sticking with it.  Do you have a body fat percentage you would like to reach?


Well last year I hit 9% with no visible abs...my goal this time is anywhere from 6-8%bf.  Leaning more towards 6....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 12, 2005)

I adjusted the diet...fixed all the calories with the chicken...yay lol now I can't eat as much food lol.  Hey O well.

I'm not sure if the diet is OK or not...carbs seem low but it is coming into the last few weeks and I am a small guy so I assume the carbs will be lower then that of a much larger man.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 12, 2005)

*1-12-04 Rep Range Delts/Traps*

DB Military Press
45'sx10
2 sets @ 45'sx7
***Machine Press
80x12

Front Raises
2 sets @ 30'sx10

Machine Side Lateral
100x15
90x15
***DB Side Lateral
20'sx12

Reverse Pec Deck-single arm
90x15
2 sets @ 105x12
***DB b/o Rear Delts
30'sx10

DB Shrug
65'sx15
70'sx12
75'sx9

Machine Shrug
2 sets @ 300x15

Cardio-20 minutes
Calves

Overall nothing special about todays w/o.  Still losing some strength and stamina with the weights.  Getting really worn down lately.  

Forgot to set my alarm clock and never got up for my AM cardio...pissed about that!...the legs are uber sore today though heh.  Reps for legs kills me every time man!  Only had time for 20 minutes after my w/o so I had like slim to none today.  Tomorrow I'll make up for it and get like 1.5-2 hours total tomorrow.

Still baffled on what to do with my diet!!!  Not sure if I should lower cals.  Below 2000 I'm flirting with muscle loss but I can't seem to lose any more weight.  I have been doing alot of cardio and in the past few weeks I haven't lost anything.  Not sure exactly what to do yet.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 12, 2005)

O man forgot to mention saw a dude sqaut 545 ass to the grass today!!  What an amazing sight LOL.  He is the most massive dude but the littlest legs....I don't understand it...its like he only shot roids into the upper body heh.  His legs are no bigger then mine but he is one strong mutha!  Just had to mention that lol.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> DB Military Press
> 45'sx10
> 2 sets @ 45'sx7
> ***Machine Press
> ...


Looks like a good wo to me . Nice shrugging  

Do you have a CHEAT day in your diet plans ?  I've never tried it but have you tried carb cycling ?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2005)

what he said!

naw..don't drop under 2k cals...you could go into a starvation mode and that would be worse..it cannibalize your muscle. Give it time...your body soudns as if it hit a plateau?
do u run? Do springs instead of just the 45 min plodding along cardio? switch that up.
at least u are doing cardio..better than I am right now...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looks like a good wo to me . Nice shrugging
> 
> Do you have a CHEAT day in your diet plans ?  I've never tried it but have you tried carb cycling ?


Thanks.....my grip is failing alot sooner lately I guess b/c lack of carbs.

I do not currently hAve a schedualed cheat day....don't plan on adding.  Poor history with binging and stuff.  

I carb cycled last year and got down to 9%....but it toook me a while.  I wanted to try something different this time.  Carb cycling works great!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what he said!
> 
> naw..don't drop under 2k cals...you could go into a starvation mode and that would be worse..it cannibalize your muscle. Give it time...your body soudns as if it hit a plateau?
> do u run? Do springs instead of just the 45 min plodding along cardio? switch that up.
> at least u are doing cardio..better than I am right now...


Yea I didn't want to...not atleast until the last week or so. Just the only thing I could think of.  I guess I could try some HIIT...when would be the best time?  I ussually do an hour of low intensity in  the AM's and the weekends then ussually 30-45minutes low intensity.  When should I incorporate the HIIT?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> When should I incorporate the HIIT?


I've usually done mine first thing in the morning on an empty stomach.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Still baffled on what to do with my diet!!!  Not sure if I should lower cals.  Below 2000 I'm flirting with muscle loss but I can't seem to lose any more weight.  I have been doing alot of cardio and in the past few weeks I haven't lost anything.  Not sure exactly what to do yet.


Have you eaten to a plan for longer than a week yet......??? I mean exactly to a plan for at least one week....??
When i comp dieted i ate to a plan and didn't cheat once.... i knew exactly what i was eating to THE GRAM and exactly when i was eating it.....
Let me ask you again....


> Have you eaten to a plan for longer than a week yet......??? I mean exactly to a plan for at least one week....??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2005)

so..what are you trying to say..exactly, Pete?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 13, 2005)

Well for the past week and a half I've eated nothing but an exact meal plan...no cheating no nothing.  Previously before that I had only cheated twice...once was new years eve where I had like a bagel bite and one other day where I cheated at the firehouse.  Other then that the diet was perfect and to the T.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well for the past week and a half I've eated nothing but an exact meal plan...no cheating no nothing.  Previously before that I had only cheated twice...once was new years eve where I had like a bagel bite and one other day where I cheated at the firehouse.  Other then that the diet was perfect and to the T.



Hell yeah man.  That's the kind of dedication that separates you from most of the schmucks at the gym.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hell yeah man.  That's the kind of dedication that separates you from most of the schmucks at the gym.


I consider myself pretty dedicated...not as much as some of the pro's around here but still dedicated.  This winter break was like just some time to kick back and relax with some friends i haven't seen in a while so the late nights screwed me up but its like I was drinking and partying hard.  I just stayed up late LOL.

I know my weak points and where I need to better myself...but that is coming with time. In another week I will have a set schedual every day and things will be easier.  Right now I have alot with the firehouse...and I'm not making excuses but thats my career choice and in this line of buisness...hell I have to be perfect or people die.

Things will be progressing from here on out...I promis ya Riss and gang!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2005)

you're doing great DB


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2005)

Damn was about to post my w/o and forgot my notebook in my car!  Im so wacked out lately...lol

Hmm all I can say is I will no longer be doing pullups.  I have been doing pulldowns to compensate and try to strengthen it up and took a break from doing them...yesterday I attempted with more of my own body weight and they really killed my shoulders.  It puts alot of tention on my anterior delts and it really hurts.  So I have decided I wont be doing them until my back is strong enough to support my weight.  My w/o went something like this:

Pullups
CG Cable Row
Pulldowns
Machine High Row
Cable B/O Row
Weighted Hypers

I did 2 sets of everything then on the second set I supersetted every lift with stiff arm pulldowns.  I also did my CG row at the begining b/c my grip has been failing me lately towards the end of my w/o so did it somewhat first so I could handle the weight and really hit the back hard.  It worked wonders.

Tri's:
BB Skull Cruchers
V bar Pushdowns
Machine Single Arm Ext's

2 sets each...basic w/o but hit the tri's really hard!  BB skulls were a new and much liked change.  I will be doing them alot more now.

I'll try to post this w/o soon but don't know if I will have a chance.  I am uber busy this weekend with the fire dept and work.  I'll try to head back in with the numbers later though.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well for the past week and a half I've eated nothing but an exact meal plan...no cheating no nothing.  Previously before that I had only cheated twice...once was new years eve where I had like a bagel bite and one other day where I cheated at the firehouse.  Other then that the diet was perfect and to the T.


Thats great then buddy, ok you gonna have to start posting what you eat everyday so we can tweek it. How many cals are you on, and also post how much cardio you do each day


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 15, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Thats great then buddy, ok you gonna have to start posting what you eat everyday so we can tweek it. How many cals are you on, and also post how much cardio you do each day


Yes sir!!

I am taking in roughly 2300 calories a day.  And cardio is ussually 5 -6 days a week...all except this weekend.  I am working all weekend so I don't have time to go to the gym.  

I took friday off b/c I was on standby all day and just got home.  I have to go back on standby at 5pm tomorrow so I will get some rest...wake up and go back.  That should be till 2am'ish...I have work again at 11am until about 7pm with catering.  By that time my gym is closed so I wont have the time to get in.

My classes resume again on thursday so I will have a set schedual once again...and mostly this coming week b/c I will be training solo again.  Now I will be able to do cardio and weight training at more decent hours.  All my classes start at 9am from now on so hopefully I will be getting up at 7ish to go to the gym for HIIT cardio...home, eat, shower then off to class and be there by 9.  Out by 12 in gym by 12:30...do another session of cardio directly after weights.  I will be packing all my food and eating at set times I schedual.

Well off to bed...need to get up in a few horus.  I'll try to post my back/tri w/o tomorrow morning before I leave.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

Sounds like a plan my man  Just post up whatever you do


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 15, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn was about to post my w/o and forgot my notebook in my car!  Im so wacked out lately...lol
> 
> Hmm all I can say is I will no longer be doing pullups.  I have been doing pulldowns to compensate and try to strengthen it up and took a break from doing them...yesterday I attempted with more of my own body weight and they really killed my shoulders.  It puts alot of tention on my anterior delts and it really hurts.  So I have decided I wont be doing them until my back is strong enough to support my weight.  My w/o went something like this:
> 
> ...


I added the weights and reps to my bacl w/o from the other day...now off to make my food and work.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 15, 2005)

Today was a damn long day at the firehouse!  It sucked so bad.  I only got like 4 hours of sleep b/c I had a shit load of fire calls last night.  And we have been non stop all day.

Today's diet:
Meal1-1 cup kashi crunch & 1 cup skim milk
Meal2-1 egg, 5 whites, 1 slice whole grain toast
Meal3-8oz chicken breast, cucumbers,broc,tomatoes, almonds
Meal4-8oz chicken breast, cucumbers,broc,tomatoes, flax
Snack(no time for meal)-few thin slices roast beef, raw baby carrots, coffee
Meal5-Pro complex shake w/ flax

I normally have cottage cheese b/f bed but I just got back from a nice car fire and my stomach is not sittin to well.  All bunched up from the comotion and I have no desire to eat...so I pounded a shake and I'm off to bed.  And I figured the pro complex was better then the straight whey with all the bcaa's, glutamine, and blend of proteins in it.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 16, 2005)

What is your carb to protien ratio in the shake??
That would probably be better than cottage cheese anyway


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> What is your carb to protien ratio in the shake??
> That would probably be better than cottage cheese anyway


The pro complex is pretty high protein....for 2 scoops it has 260 cals, 55g's protein, 2 fats, 6 carbs, and 2 sugars.  Plus I add the 1tbls of flax.  The flax add's 16g's fat and another 130 cals so the entire meal is coming in at 390cals.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 16, 2005)

Low carb and fat b4 bed =


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2005)

hola, mi amigo!
Have u tried doing the supp. grip pull ups?
How are your anterior delts used in pull ups?
Do you use wraps at all for anything? Since I dinked up my tendons a long time ago..I do use wraps for all back exercises..not taking may chances on screwing them up again..but..my grip never foes out..so I can hammer my back...just a thought..


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 16, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola, mi amigo!
> Have u tried doing the supp. grip pull ups?
> How are your anterior delts used in pull ups?
> Do you use wraps at all for anything? Since I dinked up my tendons a long time ago..I do use wraps for all back exercises..not taking may chances on screwing them up again..but..my grip never foes out..so I can hammer my back...just a thought..


Whats up bro...glad to see ya around these parts.  I think b/c my back isn't strong enough to handle that kind of weight during apull up all other muscles are incorporated.  Sorta like when you see a kid benching with to much weight..he uses every msucle in his body to get the weight back up. 

I do not use straps anymore. I use to use them for shrugs but no longer.  I need my grip strength to increase but direct forearm work never helped so I eliminated straps to try to improve it.  My back is at the point that my grip strength is holding it back but I don't like relying on straps.



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Low carb and fat b4 bed =


I always do that...if I eat carbs to late the fat is just all over the place LOL...even during abulk!

Today was a damn long day...worked from 11-10  .  Diet was pretty good it went as follows:
Meal 1: 1/2 cup dry oats, 1 whole egg, 5 whites
Meal 2: Tri-O-Plex (Middle of rush at work...party just came in )
Meal 3: 8oz chicken w/ onions & peppers, veggies salad w/ flax
Meal 4: 8oz chicken, mixed veggies, 1tbl olive oil
Meal 5: 2 scoops designer whey, 1 tbl flax (not for another hour or so)

Riss your turning me into a freak LOL...I use to work catering for 7 years straight.  Took a year off..only did it here and there..so tonight I was working and ussually I would pick the whole night to kill my hunger but not tonight.  I would always think of riss and my comp.  I was making tiramisu(sp?) and as I would clean the cups of the cream that spilled over I would normally lick my fingers clean at the end...but today I saw Riss staring me in the eye shaking his head.  Man your just stuck in my head bro....I have to thank you for that!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I was making tiramisu(sp?) and as I would clean the cups of the cream that spilled over I would normally lick my fingers clean at the end...but today I saw Riss staring me in the eye shaking his head.  Man your just stuck in my head bro....I have to thank you for that!



Haha!  Tiramisu is awesome; Riss must be a very powerful presence to detour you from some finger licking.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 17, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Riss your turning me into a freak LOL...I use to work catering for 7 years straight.  Took a year off..only did it here and there..so tonight I was working and ussually I would pick the whole night to kill my hunger but not tonight.  I would always think of riss and my comp.  I was making tiramisu(sp?) and as I would clean the cups of the cream that spilled over I would normally lick my fingers clean at the end...but today I saw Riss staring me in the eye shaking his head.  Man your just stuck in my head bro....I have to thank you for that!


 Hahahaha.... Thats great DB. I remember feeling that way when i was on diet with GP... ahhhh i'm turning into a freak, i even remember writing that in my old journal._ *That*_ is the kind of comittment that will get you to your goal though buddy  stick at it 

<------Yes it is my eye


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

> Riss your turning me into a freak LOL


Hey , you are becoming "Riss Jr." 

Not that it's a bad thing .


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey DB!!

You are doing great!!  Don't be discouraged.      Eating clean is HARD!  BUT you can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I was away and eating clean was tough, so much junk and good tasting stuff BUT I only ate chicken, fish and greens, and 1 piece of toast and egg whites for breakfast.    
OF COURSE I drank rum all day...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey DB!!
> 
> You are doing great!!  Don't be discouraged.      Eating clean is HARD!  BUT you can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I was away and eating clean was tough, so much junk and good tasting stuff BUT I only ate chicken, fish and greens, and 1 piece of toast and egg whites for breakfast.
> OF COURSE I drank rum all day...



Hey thanks for stopping in, glad to see you back.  Yea its not easy at all, especially when you work in a resturaunt that the food is phenominal.  Every dish is just amazing and I could have lost it and ate everything.  It was so hard to keep my kewl and stay away from it.  Glad i did though.

Hey that looks like a good diet to me saphy...nothing wrong with that.  The rum was was simply a slow burning carb...in combo with the sun and you being drunk your body can't digest it as fast so you all int he clear    



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey , you are becoming "Riss Jr."
> 
> Not that it's a bad thing .


   Scary thought...but I kinda like it LOL.  Just as long as girls come to me and ask if I want to go up to their rooms I'll take the role.  I don't have a wedding ring to say no to...I'm all game 



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha!  Tiramisu is awesome; Riss must be a very powerful presence to detour you from some finger licking.


Oh man I love the stuff..but I can't even say I like it anymore b/c I never got to taste it LOL.



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Hahahaha.... Thats great DB. I remember feeling that way when i was on diet with GP... ahhhh i'm turning into a freak, i even remember writing that in my old journal._ *That*_ is the kind of comittment that will get you to your goal though buddy  stick at it
> 
> <------Yes it is my eye


At least I'm not the only one LOL...its not easy but Im gonna try my best.

Isn't that avi of when you poped a blood vessel in your eye or something?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Whats up bro...glad to see ya around these parts.  I think b/c my back isn't strong enough to handle that kind of weight during apull up all other muscles are incorporated.  Sorta like when you see a kid benching with to much weight..he uses every msucle in his body to get the weight back up.
> 
> I do not use straps anymore. I use to use them for shrugs but no longer.  I need my grip strength to increase but direct forearm work never helped so I eliminated straps to try to improve it.  My back is at the point that my grip strength is holding it back but I don't like relying on straps.!


I can se your point...but your grip is gonna wear out WAY before your back...does youtr gym have a gravitron machine? I started out on that. I did my sets of 10 and decresed the resistance until I was able to do BW..then like Arnold said..I would do BW until I could get 50 reps out. (my goal was 50 reps or more within 5 sets) THEN..I would add weight. I also swithc up..some weeks, I do added weight..others I just do BW for reps.
My regular pull ups are lacking again..so I am doing the ewighted supp. grip pull ups with my WG pull ups..to bring them back up.
what is your form like? Where do you look, when u are doing the pull up?
Is your back arched? looking up? Squeazing the blades together as you come up?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I can se your point...but your grip is gonna wear out WAY before your back...does youtr gym have a gravitron machine? I started out on that. I did my sets of 10 and decresed the resistance until I was able to do BW..then like Arnold said..I would do BW until I could get 50 reps out. (my goal was 50 reps or more within 5 sets) THEN..I would add weight. I also swithc up..some weeks, I do added weight..others I just do BW for reps.
> My regular pull ups are lacking again..so I am doing the ewighted supp. grip pull ups with my WG pull ups..to bring them back up.
> what is your form like? Where do you look, when u are doing the pull up?
> Is your back arched? looking up? Squeazing the blades together as you come up?



Hmm lets see here...
Yes I do have an assisted pullup/dip machine.  I used it today LOL.  My form is I grap the bar and try to pull myself ussually ending in my dropping with shoulder pain LOL.  I ussuall look up at my hands and my back is arched I think.  I sorta pinch my traps together and squeeze upwards trying to pull my weight up.

Today I did pullups with the assisted and they felt great.  I had just enough help to get my weight up but not enough to do the work for me.  I attempted to use less resistence and I got pain right away as I struggled to much...so I figured I was just overloading the muscle with to much weight causing pain.  i will continue to do these every back day from now on to see if I can correct myself enough.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2005)

*1-17-05 Chest/Back*

Well today was another long day...I managed to get to the gym for an hour.  I have been going nuts all day running around.  Tomorrow will be the same...an old fireman passed away sunday so tomorrow is the wake and wen the funeral.  Its pretty hectic around there now.

Today I was suppose to do shock but instead me and my cousin partnered up with an old mentor/guru of ours.  The guy is just an animal and when we have a chance to we lift with him.

*Chest:*
Flat Bench
2 sets @ 135x10
135x8
155x4--felt stronger then I actually was...couldn't handle it...damn shoulder
135x7

Incline bench
3 sets @ 115x6
2 sets @ 95x10

Flat DB Fly
35'sx6
3 sets @ 30'sx9

Dips
asst#9x10
3 sets @ #8x10

*Back:*
Pullups
2 sets @ asst#9x10
asst#9x7
asst#10x10

Pulldowns
105x10
120x10
135x8
135x8

B/O Row
4 sets @ 95x10

CG Cable Row
#8x10
#9x10
#10x10
#10x10
**not sure of the weights but the 10 is close to the 130-150 range.

Now even though it wasn't my traditional shock w/o it def was a shock lol.  I am not use to doing that kind of volume but it was so much fun lifting with him.  We hustled through this w/o...took us just shy of an hour to do all that.  We were kickin ass heh.

Pullups felt good with the assitance.  Bench was doing good until I went heavy...shoulder isn't ready for that. I'm staying at like 135 until I can hit 15 reps then I'll add some weight maybe.  After the bench my chest was shot...I had no energy to do the incline or fly's then when he said we were doing dips I almost shit my britches lol.  He does 4 exercises @ 10 reps each set.  For bench he would pyramid but I didn't...not with my shoulder and all.  Overall it was a good w/o...not my favorit to do but I could handle it.  I'd like to partner up with him for a few months and see if I could handle it.  I think it would be fun.

Diet was decent today:
M1-5oz Chicken, mixed Veggies, 1 cup skim milk, 1 slice multi grain bread
M2-2 scoops whey, 1 tbl flax
--worokout--
M3-2 scoops whey, 1 cup dry oats
M4-10oz chicken, mixed veggies, 20 almonds(half handful)
M5-Undecided--probably pro complex shake w/ natty pb


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 18, 2005)

Well today no gym!   

I have to much stuff to do...gotta go for a job interview (doesn't look promising), gotta do a shit load for the firehouse before the wake then gotta go to the wake later on tonight.  I'll make up for it friday.

Didn't sleep at all last night...I was up ever 30 minutes for some reason.  I feel like a walking zombie...something just wasn't right last night.  I'll try to hit the sack early tonight.

Well off to do my stuff...I'll post my diet later on.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 18, 2005)

Today's diet is a little messed up b/c I've been working at the firehouse and had no time to prep meals...here is what I managed on the run.

M1:3 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 2 whole grain slice bread, 1 cup skim milk
M2:8oz chicken, w/ large salad no dressing, 1 tbl natty pb
M3:1 can tuna, 1 tbl light miracle whip(2g fat), mixed veggies, 5 almonds
M4:to come:1/2 tri-o-plex
wake from 7-9pm
M5:to come:1/2 tri-o-plex
M6:.........?

I've been busy all day but managed a decent diet so far w/ meals 1-3.  The hours I ate so far @ 10:30am, 1:30pm, 4:30pm, meal 4 will be at 6:50 and meal 5 will be at 9:10.  I will be at the funeral home doing work so I can't have an entire meal but I figured the half of tri-o-plex is better then nothing.  My officers wont let me take a shake with me so I will be sneaking these 2 meals without them knowing.

I'll probably be doing honor guard the entire time so I wont be moving for about 45-60 minutes.  Just standing next to the coffin...no blinking or breathing to heavy so eating a meal is out of the question! 

Today I didn't have a chance to w/o but thank god...my back is soooo sore!  Those b/o rows at 90 degrees really sent my back for a whirl.  I'm leaving legs for either tomorrow or even later on in the week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2005)

Damn that's a good w/o Dead! I bet that was tiring as hell LOL!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn that's a good w/o Dead! I bet that was tiring as hell LOL!


You aint kiddin...that felt like an intense cardio LOL.  My heart was racing the entire time!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well today no gym!
> 
> I have to much stuff to do....


I know the feeling...I have missed 3 riggin days in a row now...I need to win the lottery....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I know the feeling...I have missed 3 riggin days in a row now...I need to win the lottery....


Tell me about it!  I am about to leave for the funeral now...only like 7 degrees outside!!!!!  We have to do like an hour and a half event thing at the cemetary...just our uniforms so its damn cold out.  Hoping I don't get sick.  I put an exra pair of sox and some thermals on.  I can't afford to get sick.  

Diet update from yesterday:
M6-8oz chicken, 1 cucumber, 2 tbl natty pb

Today:
M1-2 whole eggs, 1 white, 2 slice multi grain bread, 1 cup skim milk.
***Someone used all my eggs last night to make egg salad and ate it all. I had 3 eggs left this morning.  I need to buy a fridge with a lock I swear!

M2:2 scoops whey, 1 tbl natty pb--got a break from the church so I chuged it.

M3:6oz pork loin, 1 cucumber, 1 tbl natty pb

**workout**

M4:2 scoops whey, 1cup dry oats

M5:6oz pork loin, large salad w/ o&v

M6:2 scoops pro complex, 2 tbl natty pb


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2005)

*Legs!! 1-19-05*

Hack Squat
185x12
225x10
245x8
245x8

Leg Press
360x10
360x6<<DEEP

Single Leg Ext.
3 sets @ 40x10

SLDL
60'sx10
70'sx8
70'sx8
85'sx6(straps)

Single Leg Curl
55x8
55x4 x4 forced reps

Wasn't prepared to do legs...but did em with my cousin.  Felt awsome!!  Nice and strong.  Can't complain about anything really.

Weighted myself and I'm down some...gym scale said 169...this means improvements!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

nice WO! especially @ 169lbs!
well, if u ever have to go out like that again..an old trick I learned in the military: wear panty hose..they will keep your legs warm. (don't let your friends see tho)


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nice WO! especially @ 169lbs!
> well, if u ever have to go out like that again..an old trick I learned in the military: wear panty hose..they will keep your legs warm. (don't let your friends see tho)


Thanks man....the weight is coming down but so are my lifts slightly.  Can't wait to start my bulk again...march 7th is coming even faster then march 6th LOL.  I'm dying to eat more food!!

O hell yea panty hose work wonders LOL.  A few of my guys did that and I've done it when I went hunting.  I just don't have regular access to them heh!  Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks man....the weight is coming down but so are my lifts slightly. Can't wait to start my bulk again...march 7th is coming even faster then march 6th LOL. I'm dying to eat more food!!
> 
> O hell yea panty hose work wonders LOL. A few of my guys did that and I've done it when I went hunting. I just don't have regular access to them heh! Thanks for the tip though.


Nice workout DB ! 

you mean my lifts are supposed to go down when I cut ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice workout DB !
> 
> you mean my lifts are supposed to go down when I cut ?


Psst...your a freak!!!! LOL

I unfortunatly have gone to a level where I do not have enough energy to really increase my strength lol.  I am not really looking for strength right now though...simply using my workouts as an intense cardio...so there are very little rest intervals between sets.  I feel this is why I have lost strength...my muscles are not trained for endurance.  I expected my lifts to go down so I am not to worried....the lack of carbs really kills my lifts.  I'll do fine on one set but then the next I have half the energy.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Psst...your a freak!!!! LOL
> 
> I unfortunatly have gone to a level where I do not have enough energy to really increase my strength lol. I am not really looking for strength right now though...simply using my workouts as an intense cardio...so there are very little rest intervals between sets. I feel this is why I have lost strength...my muscles are not trained for endurance. I expected my lifts to go down so I am not to worried....the lack of carbs really kills my lifts. I'll do fine on one set but then the next I have half the energy.


Ah yes , that makes sense. Your wo's are intense thats for sure


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Ah yes , that makes sense. Your wo's are intense thats for sure


Yea I try heh...I only take maybe 30 seconds rest between sets.  I keep em movin fast!  Once the comp is over and my bulk starts I'll go back to a standard p/rr/s routine with PLENTY of cals to go around heh.  I think my strength will do just fine then.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks man....the weight is coming down but so are my lifts slightly.  Can't wait to start my bulk again...march 7th is coming even faster then march 6th LOL.  I'm dying to eat more food!!
> 
> O hell yea panty hose work wonders LOL.  A few of my guys did that and I've done it when I went hunting.  I just don't have regular access to them heh!  Thanks for the tip though.


well..actually u do..
your mom live close? Your girlfriend?
or...get a list of things on a piece of paper that YOU need from the store. Make sure leggs is one of them. Get the 'egg' act natural @ the checkout stand. Make joke about almost forgetting them..again...GF is gonna kill you...
(this is just an idea..I've never actually deployed it...duno if works or not..)


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well..actually u do..
> your mom live close? Your girlfriend?
> or...get a list of things on a piece of paper that YOU need from the store. Make sure leggs is one of them. Get the 'egg' act natural @ the checkout stand. Make joke about almost forgetting them..again...GF is gonna kill you...
> (this is just an idea..I've never actually deployed it...duno if works or not..)


No mom lives no where near me and girlfriend lives like 30 minutes away...on such short notice I didn't have a female who could provide me with any LOL.  And I wasn't about to go to the store at 6:30am for panty hose....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

ah..man up and get er done!

morning, brotha!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 20, 2005)

*1-20-05 Delts/Traps*



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> ah..man up and get er done!
> 
> morning, brotha!


G'afternoon now I guess.

Had my first day of the semester today.  Exercise science was today's only class.  Its gonne be a weird class....teachers an odd ball!  But it should be fun.

Today was a decent w/o.  

AM 15 minutes HIIT on empty stomach...was running late not use to getting up this early lol.

Shoulders:
10 minutes HIIT while waiting for partner.

DB Military Press
40'sx10
45'sx8
45'sx6

DB Front Raise
30'sx12
35'sx4 drop set to 20'sx12

DB b/o Rear Delt
30'sx10
35'sx8 drop set to 25'sx8
machine(single arm)-105x12

Machine Side Lateral(single arm)
100x12
90x15 drop set to 20'sx10(db's)

DB Shrugs
70'sx15
60'sx15
3 x 65'sx12
***I was experimenting here...instead of shruging straight up I was tryng to shrug back more to build the read/lower trap region rather then the top peak.

Overall really good w/o...felt the "burn" LOL.  My heart was really pumping the whole time which I wanted...really did the job good.  The supersets were an extra added bonus I through in just for fun....I really love those LOL.

Diet thus far:

M1: (post cardo) 1 egg, 5 whites, 1 pear
M2:2 scoops pro complex, 1 tbl flax
M3:2 scoops whey, 1 cup dry oats
M4:4oz octopus(oil drained), 1 cucumber, 1 cup skim milk,
M5:9oz chicken, 1 cucumber, 1 tbl natty pb
M6:5 oz chicken, 1 tbl natty pb

Off to run a million erands before my firehouse metting.  Need to buy some food.  I have also decided to shy away from the cottage cheese before bed...I really don't like those extra carbs even though not to bad so late I'd rather not have it. I will stick to some chicken breats w/ a bunch of veggies or a shake w/ some efa's.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 20, 2005)

Man today is such a long day LOL...been runnin around all day.  Got to the firehouse for a meeting to find out I was chosen for a committee about the fight I was in a few weeks ago.  We were there for hours sorting shit out.  I almost was late for my last meal but left just in a nick of time to chow down.

I wasn't really hungry...barely got the 5oz's down.  No mood to eat...have a massive headache, and my body is itchy ALL over the place from tanning.  I increased the time so I have to adjust...I must say though I am getting darker.

Off to lay down...plan on getting some early AM cardio then going back later on for bi's/tri's.  Hope I can wake up.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

*1-21-05 Bi's/Tri's/Abs/Calves*

Today was a good day...been doing really good with diet and training.  Very happy!

Thus far:
AM 20 minutes HIIT cardio
M1:1 egg, 5 whites, 1 pear
M2:2 scoops pro complex, 1tbl flax
lift
M3:2 scoops whey, 1 cup dry oats
M4:6oz chicken, 1 cup skim milk, 1 cucumber, 1 tomato, 1 large salad(w/ vinegar), 2 tbl natty PB.
***I was really hungry here...I can't seem to curb my hunger lately so I added a tomato and some lettuce to this meal....I'm still hungry!
M5:...?
M6:...?

Bi's/Tri's (solo)

DB Curl
35'sx6
35'sx8
35'sx7
***Reps were odd LOL

BB Preacher
50x10
60x7(better then 6)

Hammer Curl
30'sx12
30'sx15

Narrow Dips
+25x6
+35x6
+45x6
***Need to up the weight next time I do these

BB Skull Crushers
50x12
60x10
70x6

V Bar Pushdowns
120x8
100x13

Max 30 seconds rest in between sets!  Gotta keep the heart pumping!

I tried to follow the rep range week or p/rr/s...6-8/8-10/10-15.  I think I accomplished my goal...somewhat.  I will aim for better weights and rep ranges from now on.  Overall really solid w/o...veins are really showing now.  Got em going from the shoulder clear down to my wrist.  Little ones in my shoulders are coming out as well.  I am enjoying the look LOL.

Calves and abs were an experiment today.  I superseted them all the entire time.  Here is what it looked like: (I don't know the names of calf work sorry)

standing calf raise
kneeling cable crunch
standing calf raise
crunch on bench with legs upright
standing calf raise
kneeling cable crunch
standing calf raise
crunch on bench with legs upright

Break

sitting calf raise
kneeling cable crunch
sitting calf raise
crunch on bench with legs upright
gliding machine (bout 45 egrees maybe?) sled moves up and down as you push on your toes
kneeling cable crunch
gliding machine
crunch on bench with legs upright

Those were all doneback to back...0 rest in between.  Really had the heart rate going and sweating up a storm.  I enjoyed it.  I did so many b/c I had so much energy it was insane.  I finished my bi/tri workout in like 20-30 minutes so I still had a ton of energy left over.

If I don't end up doing anything tonight I may go back to the gym for some more cardio but I'm not sure...if so it will be low intensity.  Thats if none of my friends make plans.  So odds are I might be LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2005)

nice! SOunds like u are stripping away some good BF%! It'll be nice when I can see the vein on my biceps again...on my forearm as well...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nice! SOunds like u are stripping away some good BF%! It'll be nice when I can see the vein on my biceps again...on my forearm as well...


Hey thanks for stoppin in bud!  I don't know if its lowering my BF% or the tanning but I can see alot more now.  Either way I like it.

Yea those damn veins....everyone hates them but people who know what they do LOL.  People I talk to look at my forearms, hands, and arms and are like eww why do those things show like that.

Keep at your diet and those veins will be back in no time...they are a skin layer away man.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> People I talk to look at my forearms, hands, and arms and are like eww why do those things show like that.


"because I am a drop sexy man, hunny...."
try it..


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> "because I am a drop sexy man, hunny...."
> try it..


LOL...I'll have to use it one day.  Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Today was a good day...been doing really good with diet and training. Very happy!
> 
> Thus far:
> AM 20 minutes HIIT cardio  *Way to go DB !!!!*
> ...


Nice wo DB !!  More cardio ? !!!!  Freak !!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2005)

*GW* Wow where to start...first off thanks for stoppin in...glad to see ay around.  

Cardio is going good finally getting my intensity levels set for HIIT.  Got all my numbers figured out heh.  

Narrow dips...rather then griping a wide set of handles as if I were going to do dips for chest I grab just about shoulder width if not slighty inside.  It gives a greater range of motion and allows for more pressure on the tri's rather then the chest.  Really hits the tri's hard...also have to use less weight then I would if wider.

BB skulls are my new favorite exercise...they rip my tri's up.  I haven't done them in a while so I am really enjoying them...eventually they will fade out but until them I'm shooting to get some serious lbs on it LOL.  My tri's were shot after that.

Pushdowns are one of my favorite exercises for tri's...with the V bar.  I can really press alot of weight but can't do them as my first or second lift b/c I will have to rack the machine for reps so I have to do them at the end.  They really burn the tri's up nice if kept with strict form...I don't like hunching over the weight or else all the other muskles work harder then my tri's.  Proper form is the way to go for me.

Intensity is my newest thing....if i stop panting from the last set I have waited to long.  I fly through my workouts now.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2005)

Lets see my meals were a little weird today after I left the house b/c I was working at the firhouse non stop prepping for this massive snow storm we are suppose to have.  I ended up staying there until like 1 am actually working.

M5:6oz chicken, large salad w/ vinager, 2 tbls natty pb
M6:medium salad to hold appetite, large coffe-(had no protein at the firehouse)
M7:8oz venison, 1 orange pepper, 2 tbl olive oil

We were working like crazy so my chief brought us some LATE night dinner that I grilled up.  Did some nice venison with grilled peppers.  Times were all messed up though...I ate my normal 4:30, the 7:30, then 10...then worked till about 12 or 1 and fell asleep on the couch while I was taking a break.  My guys woke me up at about 3:30 when the food arrived and I ate at like 4 and am now home at 5:30 about to go to sleep.  I will prolly be on standby after we get some snow so we had to prep our house before the snow came.

I know for a fact my calroies were over today...but I was pleased it was with clean foods and not junk.  Tomorrow will be hectic with my sleeping and my schedual and can't wait for this hell hole of a weekend to end.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2005)

> Intensity is my newest thing....if i stop panting from the last set I have waited to long. I fly through my workouts now.





> I know for a fact my calroies were over today...but I was pleased it was with clean foods and not junk.


Thats why my money is on you for the IM comp


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 22, 2005)

GARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Not me????     

J/K  my money is on Deadbolt too!

Hiya HUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Great job!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> GARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not me????
> 
> J/K my money is on Deadbolt too!
> 
> Hiya HUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great job!!


-

You mean there isn't going to be a male and female winner ?!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thats why my money is on you for the IM comp


Oh, cheating on me Gary?!?    J/K, I know I'm a loser


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2005)

Looks like some nice w/o's in here Dead, keep up the awesome work!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thats why my money is on you for the IM comp


   Thanks...I hope it pays off...if not its a lesson well learned.



			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> GARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Not me????
> 
> J/K  my money is on Deadbolt too!
> 
> Hiya HUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Great job!!



Heya sexy thanks for stoppin in!  I'm sure we can work something our for the winners spot    



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, cheating on me Gary?!?    J/K, I know I'm a loser


I dunno rock you better kick it up a notch...your losin em left and right     Just kiddin your doing great man...keep strict with the carb cycling and your going to see some killer changes.  I know a little about it if ya need any help....but ya know I can only help ya so much...your still the enemy


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2005)

Yea got about 4 hours sleep and now I have to go on standby at the firehouse   !!!!

No cardio or anything today...gonna try and make some quick meals before I head out so I can keep it clean.  I'll post later what happens.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, cheating on me Gary?!?  J/K, I know I'm a loser


I did forget youhave lost like 15 lbs !   HMMMMMMMMM  Post some pics , I might have to split my vote !!!!  I'm glad i"m not a judge !!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey rock man 15lbs aint no joke...post some pics up so I can see my competition LOL.

I'm still on standby...going on 15 hours  staright with no sleep yet.  I'm dieing here LOL.  I managed to sneak on the firehouse computer.  

Diet has been ok today..nothing crazy but everything was made in a bind...my book is downstairs or else I'd post what I ate.

Got some form of cardio it lol! I did speed squats super set'ed w/ pushups....12 sets each at 20 reps each with a 15-30 second rest interval.  I was only squatting with a 25 on each side but towards the end it was really getting tuff...I was sweating my ass off and my heart was going like crazy.  I also ran at max effort for 5 minutes at the end just to finish it off...cooled down on bike.  Whole thing lasted about 20-30 minutes.  Better then nothing I guess right?

Took an ice cold shower afterwards b/c there is no hot water...still suffering the shrinkage LOL!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2005)

Hey DB..

This snow stinks huh??  It's preventing me from getting to the gym , which is closed anyway.   

I spoke to GP and I am starting my cut around Feb 7th.   NOT looking forward to that. 

Well keep warm and safe !!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey DB..
> 
> This snow stinks huh??  It's preventing me from getting to the gym , which is closed anyway.
> 
> ...


Yea this snow does stink...I'm glad its not during a day I had to lift or I'd be pissed.  I just did some foolin around with my cardio at the firehouse so I wasn't to mad.  Not even gonna try the gym today...way to tired.  I'm going on 3 straight days without sleep so I am exhausted.

GP knows his stuff...I'm sure you will look amazing come comp date...not that you don't already.  A month cut wont be to bad...I'm sure he'll treat ya right lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

Well diet was a little odd this weekend with the standby and all.  I was called without notice so I couldn't pack much food.  Here it is:

Yesterday:
M1-1 egg, 5 whites, 2 slice multi grain bread(12:30pm)
M2-8oz Steak, broclie, 1 chicken tender (3:30pm)
M3-6oz pork loin, broclie, 2 slice turkey, 2 slice american cheese(6:30pm)
M4-3oz tuna(pre-drained tuna packet), 1 tbl natty pb mixed together (9:30pm)
Cardio
M5-Bowl of chicken broth, veggies, some shredded chicken (after the ice cold shower)(11-11:30pm)
M6:15 one inch meatballs, 3 slices turkey breast, 1 tbl natty pb(3am)

Took a break from eating for a while...being up so long made me feel ill.

Today:
M1-1 egg, 5 whites, 1/2 cup dry oats(9:30am)
M2-6-8oz venison, 1 slice multi grain bread(1:30pm)
M3-8oz venison, cabbage(4:30pm)
M4-1 packet tuna, salad, 2tbl natty pb(7:30pm)
M5-...sleep by 8:30


Also drank crystal light, water, and lots of coffee ALL night!  Not the best diet out there...and certainly not a proper cutting diet but I tried to limit the carbs as much as possible and keep it some what clean.  They had pasta and chips and crap all over so I was going insane trying not to eat it.  Only thing I had that I shouldn't have was the chicken tender but I couldn't resist it was fresh piping hot white meat...with some breading of course and tasted so good.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea this snow does stink...I'm glad its not during a day I had to lift or I'd be pissed.  I just did some foolin around with my cardio at the firehouse so I wasn't to mad.  Not even gonna try the gym today...way to tired.  I'm going on 3 straight days without sleep so I am exhausted.
> 
> GP knows his stuff...I'm sure you will look amazing come comp date...not that you don't already.  A month cut wont be to bad...I'm sure he'll treat ya right lol.


I know a month cut is not bad, I can do it.  I am gonna miss my morning bagel though.   
This dumb snow messes up my workout schedule, I will have to workout tommorow night instead of today, (normally a rest day)  AND Tuesday's wo is gonna have to be moved to Thursday, I am getting my haircut and highlighted,   , YES this is important.  

Get some rest... you deserve it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I know a month cut is not bad, I can do it.  I am gonna miss my morning bagel though.
> This dumb snow messes up my workout schedule, I will have to workout tommorow night instead of today, (normally a rest day)  AND Tuesday's wo is gonna have to be moved to Thursday, I am getting my haircut and highlighted,   , YES this is important.
> 
> Get some rest... you deserve it!


MMmmmmMmmm bagels LOL.

Yea snow is always pain.  I hated it the day I stared to drive!  Hey you only have one head of hair matters well treat it right...I just shave mine LOL...no patience to mess with hair at all.

I was thinking about it and I can't go to sleep...I need to get up at like 6am for some cardio before class so if I sleep now I'll never get to bed early enough.  Just gotta tuff it out I guess.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

Well this is for you funk...

Mon-Chest/Bi's
Tues-Quads/Hams
Wen-Delts/Traps
Thur-Back/Tri's
Fri-cardio or rest
Sat-cardio or rest
Sun-cardio or rest

I was doing this routine with no rest days in between b/c I was lifting with my cousin and he could only lift on these days.  

Not sure exactly what type of circuit training would be best but I do need to train for my fire dept test for a paid position if that helps with organizing anything


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2005)

dang, DB- that's my split..when I am consisstant...of course..


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dang, DB- that's my split..when I am consisstant...of course..


Its probably one of my favorite splits thus far that I've used.  I feel awsome every day so I can't complain.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2005)

well, about time for this doughboy to get said self to gym...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well this is for you funk...
> 
> Mon-Chest/Bi's
> Tues-Quads/Hams
> ...




okay, so here is an idea......keep mon-thurs. as is.  Friday is a day off (as should be sunday.....that is insane that you have been training 7 days straight).

firday off
sat- total body circut:
squat
push up
pull up
barbell curl
row
pressdown

rest 30-60sec and repeat......can you make it through 4 times?  5?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, about time for this doughboy to get said self to gym...


    Get movin there Tubby!!!    

I'll be sure to stop in your journal to make sure you did it...I'm keeping my eye on you now!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay, so here is an idea......keep mon-thurs. as is.  Friday is a day off (as should be sunday.....that is insane that you have been training 7 days straight).
> 
> firday off
> sat- total body circut:
> ...


I always have atleast 1 or 2 rest days a week...but the days I go in for cardio are random so fri-sun is random which I go in for cardio.

It depends on the reps and such...I don't see why I can't go 4 or 5.  Should I keep it at 20 reps like I did yesterday? Pretty sure I can...just need to use the assisted pullup machine. 

Should I rest on sunday as well?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I always have atleast 1 or 2 rest days a week...but the days I go in for cardio are random so fri-sun is random which I go in for cardio.
> 
> It depends on the reps and such...I don't see why I can't go 4 or 5.  Should I keep it at 20 reps like I did yesterday? Pretty sure I can...just need to use the assisted pullup machine.
> 
> Should I rest on sunday as well?




reps- 15-20
no assisted pull ups.....do what you can do.....fuck it.....be tough.

rest on sunday yes.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> reps- 15-20
> no assisted pull ups.....do what you can do.....fuck it.....be tough.
> 
> rest on sunday yes.


I can't do a single pull up on my own ....    I guess I could ask someone to spot me when I have to do them...or else I wont get a single rep.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I can't do a single pull up on my own ....    I guess I could ask someone to spot me when I have to do them...or else I wont get a single rep.



oh, what about RG chinups.

I guess use the pull up machine then.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh, what about RG chinups.
> 
> I guess use the pull up machine then.


I could try RG chins but doubt I can get any.  If I can get one I'll do them...and just gradually gain strength with them but if not I'll attempt a spotter.  If no one spots me I'll just have to use the machine.

Yea I'm not a beast like all you guys who can slap a 45 between your legs and rep some pullups LOL.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2005)

if you can't do pull ups or chin ups what do you do on back day?  you should be working on that.

Before I was able to do pullups I would work on it by starting my back workout with a number....say you start with 15.  Even if you can do one chin up....you do as many sets as it takes you to get to 15.  If it takes you 15 sets so be it!!  You will get better as time goes on.  Then you can try uping the number as the weeks go on.   =


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

I am training at it to increase my strength.  For a long time I just did rows and such but never did pullups/chins, I am now working at it and trying to build my strength in that area.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> if you can't do pull ups or chin ups what do you do on back day? you should be working on that.
> 
> Before I was able to do pullups I would work on it by starting my back workout with a number....say you start with 15. Even if you can do one chin up....you do as many sets as it takes you to get to 15. If it takes you 15 sets so be it!! You will get better as time goes on. Then you can try uping the number as the weeks go on. =


Thats how I did it and look at me now !  A MoFo !!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thats how I did it and look at me now !  A MoFo !!!


Yes you are...LOL...I don't think I can even do one pull up...I have to try this week for back.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> if you can't do pull ups or chin ups what do you do on back day?  you should be working on that.
> 
> Before I was able to do pullups I would work on it by starting my back workout with a number....say you start with 15.  Even if you can do one chin up....you do as many sets as it takes you to get to 15.  If it takes you 15 sets so be it!!  You will get better as time goes on.  Then you can try uping the number as the weeks go on.   =


me too! I got it from Arnie's book...I tried to get 50 reps before 5 sets.
DB, I too started on the asisted PU machine. I decresed my weight until I could do own BW pull ups then worked until I could get 50 reps within 5 sets consistantly (2 - 3 workouts) before I would start to add weight.
Take little steps, and u will get there. I still wanna catch up to NT..that MOFO does some SICK weighted pull ups!
hey, how did u get the Team MOFO? mail it to me or om it to me? puh-lease?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

Heya Burner...yea Im trying to work it slowely now...if I go to crazy my shoulder realy hates me so I wont be going heavy on them.

Just right click the logo and hit properties.  Copy the Location address.  Now go to your settings to edit your signature and put the copied line in it.  Be sure to place the brackets on the sides as well.  It will look like this:


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

I did that..but the size is HUGE


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I did that..but the size is HUGE



Try and use this:
http://home.earthlink.net/~gwcaton/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/tmf.jpg

Place that in between the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its what I used and it worked fine...if my size is OK for you.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

**I updated my meals from yesterday...I only got 4 meals in because I fell asleep at like 8:30

Finally my structured life is back!!!!!!  Thank god!  Regular classes have resumed once again and now I have a set schedual to keep on top of.

Today so far:
Up at 6:30am for...2 minute warm up, 20 minutes Hiit cardio, 2 minute cool down & stretch.
M1:1 egg, 5 whites, 1 medium pear
M2:2 scoops pro complex. 1tbl flax
M3:8oz tuna, 1.5tbl miracle whip, 1 salad, 1 microwaved poached egg
workout
M4:2 scoops whey, 1 cup dry oats
M5:5 small chicken legs, salad with O&V
***I had no more breast or any meat for that matter but needed something solid to hold me for the night.  Wont happen again...geting breast tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Try and use this:
> http://home.earthlink.net/~gwcaton/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/tmf.jpg
> 
> Place that in between the
> ...


I've got problems..I tried that....and all I got was an x.
I guess I am an x-man now..what shall my super powers be...
this is getting seriously annoying...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

ok...mo bettah..I am now part of....Team MOFO!
yeah baby!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...mo bettah..I am now part of....Team MOFO!
> yeah baby!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey buddy, how ya feelin?? Gains, losses ??


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...mo bettah..I am now part of....Team MOFO!
> yeah baby!


Congrats!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

...heh heh..and I have a degree in network systems administration....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey buddy, how ya feelin?? Gains, losses ??


I don't knwo right now LOL.  

I guess I'm doin OK...kickin it up a notch in the gym with the intensity and really going balls to the walls!  This getting up at 6am shit for cardio is killin me though heh....really getting me tired early in the day.

I have one little problem though...I just took my weight and I'm up 3lbs to 172    I have no idea what the hell is going on but its like the whole month of january is erased and I'm back to where I was before.  I don't see 3lbs of fat on me though...I have a slight center crease from the abs...little gut is much smaller, my upper abs are coming out slightly now.  It looks as if I am improving but the scale says other wise.  I am a little worried.  I'll check my weight again at the end of the week and see what the hell is going on.  

My only guess is that it was my weekend of high sodium foods. Had some cold cuts and meatballs.  I'm hoping thats what it is...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...heh heh..and I have a degree in network systems administration....


They must keep ya for your looks then huh?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

my sense of humor...it would be VERY quiet there w/out me..


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

*1-24-05 Shock Chest/Back*

Don't know why but I felt like doing chest and back again....

Chest:

DB Flat Bench -/- Cable X over
55'sx10 -/- 40x10 (each side)
60'sx8 -/- 50x10 (each side)

Incline BB Bench -/- Incline DB Fly
95x10
105x10 -/- 30'sx10
105x9 -/- 30'sx9

DS Pec Deck
105x12 -/- 90x6 -/- 75x10

Back:
Pullups
asst #9x9
asst #10x10
"          "x10

V Pulldown -/- Rope Stuff Arm Pulldowns
#9x10 -/- 90x10
#10x8 -/- 90x10
***no idea the weight of pulldowns

Bent Over Rows -/- CG Cable Row
105x12 -/- #10x12
105x10 -/- #10x10
***No idea the weight of cg rows

DS Machine Close row/rear delts
130x10 -/- 110x10 -/- 90x15

Weighted Hyper Ext's
25x15
35x12
45x8 dropped weight and repped another 8 till failure.

Overall really good w/o.  Intensity was great...can't ever complain about a really intense workout heh.  

DB bench was low but I expected it b/c I've been using the BB for a few months now.  It will grow very fast I think.

Did a few sets of just pullups....trying to build those up some.  I plan to do this this every back w/o and then do some with the circuit training.

Pulldowns and CG Cable Rows were done on the unlabeled side of the gym...no idea what the true weight is...its just numbers   

Hypers felt good...weight and reps are growing.  I need to start deadlifting though...I think I'll be able to now b/c I know exactly when my cousin goes in so I can get in like 20 minutes before hand and do a few sets real fast.  The DB SLDL's and b/c rows really hit it hard but I want more.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> my sense of humor...it would be VERY quiet there w/out me..


   I could see why they keep you!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

DB,

I think you are insane !!!  Nice wo !


----------



## Rissole (Jan 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I don't knwo right now LOL.
> 
> I guess I'm doin OK...kickin it up a notch in the gym with the intensity and really going balls to the walls!  This getting up at 6am shit for cardio is killin me though heh....really getting me tired early in the day.
> 
> ...


Good, the mirror tells all!!!!! The scales lie  Look for body changes not w8


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB,
> 
> I think you are insane !!!  Nice wo !


   They are pretty insane workouts heh...pretty much run from one side to the other side of the gym in fear of losing the intensity.  People have learned to stay away from me while I am going at it and understand when I steal their bench or something.  I always apologize and tell em I'm done heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Good, the mirror tells all!!!!! The scales lie  Look for body changes not w8


I was still scared when I saw it heh.  I was thinking of making a new diet up...and sticking to it EXACTLY to what I've written down.  I'll be sure to try and get enough ingrediants to last a few weeks.  Not this 8oz of meat..that I've got.  I am going strictly chicken breast, whey, and eggs for protein.  Strictly oats and 1 pear a day for carbs, and my efa's will be natty pb, olive oil, and flax.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

*Playing around with strict diet...*

Cardio
M1-8oz chicken breast,(375 calories, 70g prot) 1 pear(100 cals, 25 carbs)-7:30am
M2-2 scoops protein powder(200 cals, 40g prot), 1 tbl flax(130 cals, 16 fats)-11am
M3-6oz chicken breast(280 calories, 52g prot), 1tbl natty pb(100 cals, 8-10 fats),veggies-2:30pm
w/o
M4-2 scoops whey (200 cals, 40g prot), 3/4 cup oats (225 cals, 45 carbs)-5:30pm~6pm
M5-8oz chicken(375 calories, 70g prot), 1 tbl natty pb(100 cals, 8-10 fats), veggies9pm~9:30pm

Total calories=2085 calories
Total protein=272g's
Total Carbs=70g's (not including veggies)
Total Fats=58g's (including from meat)...otherwise 36g's without meats

So if I were to follow something along these lines how would this look?  Only thing that concerns me is that the carbs may be a tad low but I'm not sure how low to go a month out from comp time.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2005)

*1-25-05 shock legs*

Diet:
20 minutes HIIT cardio
M1:1 egg, 5 whites, 1 pear
M2:2 scoops pro complex, 1tbl flax oil
M3:6oz chicken breast, 1 tbl natty pb-no time to cook veggies after class
M4:2 scoops whey, 1 cup dry oats
M5:8oz chicken breast, salad w/ tabasco  , 1 tbl natty pb 
Training:

Squats -/- Leg Ext
185x10 -/- 90x10
205x8 -/- 90x10
225x5 -/- 90x11

DS Hack Squat
225x6 -/- 185x8 -/- 135x6   

Db SLDL -/- Lycing Leg Curl
60'sx12 -/- 70x10
70'sx10 -/- 70x10
75'sx5 drop60'sx8 -/- 70x6

Abz

I didn't do much today for legs...kept it low and super intense...30 second rest max!!  Me and my cousin husled and were done in no time.  

DS hacks were brutal...I've never felt a burn like that before it was insane.

SLDL's were good...lost my grip with the 75's so I dropped to the 60's and rep'ed out then superseted it with the LLC's.  That was a crazy set heh.

Everything was a PR today I believe...I got more reps on everything then I think I ever had.  This is with strict form that is..I may have cheated some weight around before but that doesn't count in my book.  Very happy with todays workout...my SLDL' and Squats are both gaining!!   

I haven't stopped running around yet..been out and about since 6am and this is my first break of the day for an hour.  Now I need to go back to class till 10:30 and then do homework...sheesh!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

nice! so..have any difficulty stepping off curbs w/out your legs buckling from under you? I do love that feeling!

how do u like useing the DB's for SLDL? I had thought about using them for deads...save my shins from the bar..


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nice! so..have any difficulty stepping off curbs w/out your legs buckling from under you? I do love that feeling!
> 
> how do u like useing the DB's for SLDL? I had thought about using them for deads...save my shins from the bar..


Yea I did it at school tonight...I had to go up and down 3 flights of steps...TWICE!  I was hurtin LOL...and of course I didn't take just one I always go 2 or 3 steps at a time.  For once I was mad I had to sit through a 3 hour lecture b/c I got to relax my legs heh.

I enjoy the DB's ALOT!  You can get a really good stretch on em...I go the extra mile with the stretch to hit my lower back.  Like a 2 for one heh.  I can't do good am's anymore and I haven't gotten back into conventional deads yet so this helps me hit that region a tad.  But as for ham activation they are a totaly different feeling man!  When coming down though don't go to the tops of your feet...stretch the db's out to beyond your toes and the feeling is phenominal.  You may need to drop the weight in order to do this but its well worth it.  I'm getting all the way to the floor with the db's while extending beyond my toes and its really feeling good.  Only thing is my grip is making me do less then my hams can do so I may switch over to a BB again.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 25, 2005)

I love those days when everything is a PR.  The feeling one gets after a workout that progressive is amazing.  Keep pumpin' mang!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I did it at school tonight...I had to go up and down 3 flights of steps...TWICE!  I was hurtin LOL...and of course I didn't take just one I always go 2 or 3 steps at a time.  For once I was mad I had to sit through a 3 hour lecture b/c I got to relax my legs heh.
> 
> I enjoy the DB's ALOT!  You can get a really good stretch on em...I go the extra mile with the stretch to hit my lower back.  Like a 2 for one heh.  I can't do good am's anymore and I haven't gotten back into conventional deads yet so this helps me hit that region a tad.  But as for ham activation they are a totaly different feeling man!  When coming down though don't go to the tops of your feet...stretch the db's out to beyond your toes and the feeling is phenominal.  You may need to drop the weight in order to do this but its well worth it.  I'm getting all the way to the floor with the db's while extending beyond my toes and its really feeling good.  Only thing is my grip is making me do less then my hams can do so I may switch over to a BB again.


will have to give them a try!
There was a bar at my last gym that was perfect for deads:
it sorta looked like: -u-  u gripped the bar on either side of the curves and kept your legs just inside them. The bar didn't scrape your knees...it wsa beautiful...too bad this gym doesn't have one..


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice wo Mr. PR , aka Deadbolt  

You really have impressed me with your devotion to wo /diet for this IM comp


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 26, 2005)

*Cow* Hey thanks for stoppin in man!  Yea I haven't had a w/o like that in a  while...I almost forgot what they felt like heh.  I'm hopin now the way my intensity is and my mind state I might get a few more.

*Burner*Def give em a try man they are awsome!!  Yea my gym has that bar but I have yet to use is.  I see people using it for shurgs alot but other then that it just sits in the corner.   I ahven't really had a  problem with the knees but then again I never really put up much weight with em so I never had a problem.  Most I ever got up was like 225.

*Gary*Hey thanks GW...I am trying man.  I'm taking it as serious as possible here.  I think for a while I was in the midset that that I had to lose strength so it was drilled into my head but now I trying to change my train of thought.  If I keep a good mind to muscle connectiong and really put all my effort into it I think I can still get stronger while doing this somp.  Of course the low carbs aren't helping but I'm gonna break through that barrier and go one step above it!  I'm devoted to look my best and I wont let anything get in my way right now.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

> *Gary*Hey thanks GW...I am trying man. I'm taking it as serious as possible here. I think for a while I was in the midset that that I had to lose strength so it was drilled into my head but now I trying to change my train of thought. If I keep a good mind to muscle connectiong and really put all my effort into it I think I can still get stronger while doing this somp. Of course the low carbs aren't helping but I'm gonna break through that barrier and go one step above it! I'm devoted to look my best and I wont let anything get in my way right now.


 
Great to hear that .  In my case I think it's about the same as you describe except I was too dumb to know I was supposed to lose strength.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Great to hear that .  In my case I think it's about the same as you describe except I was too dumb to know I was supposed to lose strength.


LOL I wish I hadn't taken that mental state...I havn't really lost to much strength but my mentality was keeping me from gaining any.  That will all change now     I think the brain can over power my body in to beliving I'm in a cal + range and still gain strength...its all in the head!!  My little experiment.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 26, 2005)

*1-26-05 Rest Day*

Today is a rest day for me.  No cardio or w/o.  I was up till 1am doing homework and had to be in class for 9 so if I go to the gym I need to get up at 5:45.  Wasn't gonna work so I just took the day off.

I think this will be my schedualed day off from now on...2 on 1 off 3 on 1 off.  I can't really manage getting to sleep early on tuesdays b/c of my late class so from now on this is how its gonna have to work.

Today's diet:
M1:8oz chicken, 1 pear
M2:2 scoops pro complex, 1tbl flax
M3:8oz chicken, 1/4 dry brown rice--haven't had that in months!! 
M4:6oz chicken, salad, 1tbl natty pb 
M5:6oz chicken, calliflower, 1tbl olive oil


PS: I have a blister on my foot from all the cardio LOL.  I was like WTF is that shit...still wont stop me from doing it but its damn annoying man!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *Burner*Def give em a try man they are awsome!!  Yea my gym has that bar but I have yet to use is.  I see people using it for shurgs alot but other then that it just sits in the corner.   I ahven't really had a  problem with the knees but then again I never really put up much weight with em so I never had a problem.  Most I ever got up was like 225..


It's not for your knees..it's to protect your shins. My shins area ll banged up from deads...unless I wear super tall socks. (I wear shorts to the gym)
That bar allows me to keep my form dead on, without having it scrape up my shins. Try it. The weight doesn't matter!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 26, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> It's not for your knees..it's to protect your shins. My shins area ll banged up from deads...unless I wear super tall socks. (I wear shorts to the gym)
> That bar allows me to keep my form dead on, without having it scrape up my shins. Try it. The weight doesn't matter!


I meant to type shins but put knees by accident..sorry bud. I don't have to manty problems hitting my shins...but then again the weight I use was always lighter so maybe I could move around with it easier sub conciously...once you get to the bigger numbers you cant twist and tweak all around in the middle of a set so it only goes in one direction.  I have only hit my shins a few times and it pissed me off enough to stop doing it lol.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2005)

no worries, but from what I have read about proper form, is that if the bar is not going up and down your shins..(occasional contact) your form is off.
When I start my set, the bar is against my shins. As I stand it up, there is that approx. 2" area of shin that gets scraped up. I found that bar..and all those probs went away...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 26, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> no worries, but from what I have read about proper form, is that if the bar is not going up and down your shins..(occasional contact) your form is off.
> When I start my set, the bar is against my shins. As I stand it up, there is that approx. 2" area of shin that gets scraped up. I found that bar..and all those probs went away...


Hmm I start in the same position...I guess I force the bar out just a tad so it stays clean of my shins.  I hit em every once in a while but I try to keep from doing it so I don't bloody up the legs.  One day I'll have to try that bar...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 27, 2005)

*1-27-05 Shock Delts/Traps*

Today's intensity started good but died off soon...you'll see why.

Smith Military Press -/- DB Front Raise
95x12 -/- 20'sx12
115x8 -/- 25'sx10
135x3+2 -/- 30'sx9  PR

Cable Upright Row -/- DB Rear Delt
100x10 -/- 25'sx12
DB Rear Delt -/- Cable Upright Row
30'sx14 -/- 100x8
35'sx10 -/- 90x8
**Switched the order up..didn't like rows first.

Intensity lost here...took a break!!  

DS Machine Side Lateral
80x10 -/- 70x10 -/- 60x8 
**went super light on these   

Standing Shrug Machine
90x12
140x15
190x12
DS-190x12 -/- 140x12 -/- 90x12

Right so w/o was going great!!! Got a PR on my military press...only got 3 reps on my own and almost a 4th...spotter kicked in to finish 4 and got a forced rep.  Still feeling good...SS's were really pumping along.  Got through everything and was on my last set of upright when on the 9th rep half way up I got a dagger slicing like pain in my left shouder (same one I tore my cuff in) I dropped the weight RIGHT AWAY!!  Big clank and BOOM and I stopped. 

I walked around for a while and stretched it out...pain went away pretty fast and I did a few things with the 5lb db's to see how it was.  I finished my w/o pain free so I'm not to worried...I was just scared.  I think b/c my shoulders were so tired I might have just jerked it a little and caused some pain again...I'll ice it down tonight and do some light work with it tomorrow.  I have been working it every week so I'm surprised it is giving my problems...hope it all works out!

Diet:
20 minutes HIIT Cardio
M1:8oz Chicken, 1 pear
M2:2 scoops whey, 1 tbl flax
M3:6oz chicken, salad, 1 tbl natty pb
M4:2 scoops whey, 3/4 cup dry oats
M5:8oz chicken, califlower, 1 tbl natty pb (to come)


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 27, 2005)

O shit in my furry of almost screwing my shoulder up I forgot to mention...weight is down to 167/168lbs.  Its inbetween and can't see exactly lol.     I was so happy when I saw that!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> O shit in my furry of almost screwing my shoulder up I forgot to mention...weight is down to 167/168lbs. Its inbetween and can't see exactly lol.  I was so happy when I saw that!!!


Hey MoFo !  ,

congrats on the PR ! And the weight going down     Keep us posted on the snhoulder , hope its ok


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I got a dagger slicing like pain in my left shouder (same one I tore my cuff in) I dropped the weight RIGHT AWAY!!  Big clank and BOOM and I stopped.


u ok? I know that pain...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey MoFo !  ,
> 
> congrats on the PR ! And the weight going down     Keep us posted on the snhoulder , hope its ok


Hey thanks bud...finally gettin some PR's damnit LOL.  Shoulders a tad sore but wont know anything for sure till tomorrow morning.  It was a late night at the firehouse so now my whole schedual is jacked up.  Gotta sacrafice some sleep tonight I think to get up and do cardio and get some stuff I need to get done.



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> u ok? I know that pain...


I'm ok for now heh...I've torn the cuff before and the pain is in the same spot but not as intense. Some def soreness though...I may have just aggrivated it.  I'll take it easy and see what happens.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2005)

It pains me to see people doing things behind their neck...I even saw a PT showing a female noob behind the neck mil presses this afternoon...oy..
Doesn't EVERYbody know that that puts extra strain on one's rotators and offers no additional benefit???
ok, off soap box...

thinking of changing workouts in a couple weeks..
c-my journal..whaddya think?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> It pains me to see people doing things behind their neck...I even saw a PT showing a female noob behind the neck mil presses this afternoon...oy..
> Doesn't EVERYbody know that that puts extra strain on one's rotators and offers no additional benefit???
> ok, off soap box...
> 
> ...


Yea I see people doing that ALL the time....it really pisses me off.  But hye they will never learn.  I even see people who have really screwed their shoulders ip by doing them continue to do them.  That makes no sense to me either.

On my way bud....workin on 3.5 hours of sleep...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2005)

sounds like caffene will be your friend today..


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sounds like caffene will be your friend today..


Hell no...I use to live on 3-4 hours of sleep for years LOL.  I am up and about now.  I don't like it but I'll probably be up all day.

Went in for some INTENSE Hiit.  I don't know what it was today but I really pushed myself to my limits.  I stayed at 80-90% of my max heart rate for the 20 minutes.  My legs were burning so bad....I wish I could keep em from doing that so I could up the intensity a little more lol.

I'll go back in for bi's/tri's at like 3:30.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2005)

sounds like the intensity was good enuf there, high speed...

Hey, some days you are on the jazz..and all is good!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sounds like the intensity was good enuf there, high speed...
> 
> Hey, some days you are on the jazz..and all is good!


O yea...today was def one of those days LOL!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 28, 2005)

*1-28-05 Shock Arms*

Well b/c I didn't get much sleep last night I forced myself to take a nap an hour or so before I went back to the gym so I was re-energized.  I figured it was better then nothing. 

Oly Bar Curl -/- DB Hammer Curl
65x10 -/- 30'sx10
75x7 -/- 30'sx7

DB Curl -/- cable curl(opposite pulleys-forget the name)
35'sx9 -/- 30x15(each side)
35'sx6 -/- 40x9 "              "

DS DB Preacher
25x5 -/- 20x5 -/- 15x5   no power left here

BB Skull -/- CG Bench-using same bar and weight
60x10 -/- 60x15
70x8 -/- 70x12
**One hell of a burn out of these boy!

Cable French Press -/- Straight bar pushdown
50x12 -/- 90x10
50x10 -/- 90x8

DS Single arm pushdown
40x10 -/- 30x6 -/- 20x8

Calves
Abz 

Overall really great w/o....my arms were numb at the end of it.  This was the first time I ever did the oly BB curls...they felt awsome I realy like them alot.  I guess the grip really changes the way I feel about em or something I dunno.

Diet:
M1:8oz Chicken, 1 pear
M2:3.5oz chicken, 1 scoop whey. 1tbl flax
M3:2 scoops whey, 3/4 cup dry oats
M4:6oz chicken, salad, 1tbl natty pb(to come)
M5:8oz chicken, veggies, 1tbl natty pb(to come)

Can't wait for tomorrows circuit training!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well b/c I didn't get much sleep last night I forced myself to take a nap an hour or so before I went back to the gym so I was re-energized. I figured it was better then nothing.
> 
> Oly Bar Curl -/- DB Hammer Curl
> 65x10 -/- 30'sx10
> ...


 
Nice wo  DB !! 

Whats in your circuit training ?  Is this the routine P-funk helped you with ?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> DB Curl -/- cable curl(opposite pulleys-forget the name) _*Cory curls*_
> 
> BB Skull -/- CG Bench-using same bar and weight
> *These woulda been screamers*


Great wo buddy, looks well thought out, some great supersets.
A double thumbs up


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo  DB !!
> 
> Whats in your circuit training ?  Is this the routine P-funk helped you with ?


Hey thanks GW!

Yea its the one pat helped me out wiith.  This is what I will be doing tomorrow:
sat- total body circut:
squat
push up
pull up
barbell curl
row
pressdown

Everything 15-20 reps, do all of them back to back then rest for 30-60 seconds.  Gonna try to do it atleast 4 times and if I can go more I'll see how many I can do.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Great wo buddy, looks well thought out, some great supersets.
> A double thumbs up


Damn I thought it was corey curls but wasn't 100% sure.  Thanks my man!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

my arms just got extra tired from readling that...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 29, 2005)

apples are better than pears


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice w/o Dead, very impressive. When you list "veggies" in your meals, what's your most eaten veggie?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> apples are better than pears


Yea but I don't have any heh....I had bought a big bag of pears and am just running out now.  I am going to start doing oats rather then fruit for post cardio.  I figure its time to cut out all my fruit consumption...I cut the dairy out about 2 weeks ago so now I'm doing the same for fruits.

I am hoping it will help me drop some more lbs in the last few weeks.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> my arms just got extra tired from readling that...


Heh thanks burner...yea it was a pretty tiring w/o...I liked it alot!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Dead, very impressive. When you list "veggies" in your meals, what's your most eaten veggie?


Thanks Rock!

My veggies vary, cucumbers, brocclie, colliflower, lettuce, cabbage, or a bag of mixed veggies which contain brocclie, colliflower, and carrots all mixed together.  Those are my main staple.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2005)

*1-29-05 Endurance Training*

All I can say is god damn!!!  This was so much fun and so damn tiring.  I got 4 sets done and could have cheated 5 but I like my form to much.  Next week I'll shoot for 5 clean sets with proper form.

Did one of each back to back pause 30 sec start another cycle.  Repeated 4 times.

Speed Squats
95x20
95x20
95x20
95x20
**Need to increase

Pushups
bwx20
bwx20
bwx20
bwx20

Pullups
asst#11x20
asst#11x20
asst#11x20
asst#12x18

B/O Row
70x20
70x20
70x20
70x20

BB Curl
40x15
30x20
30x20
30x20
**felt like a pansy struggling with this!

Pushdown
70x20
80x20
90x20
90x20
**Start at 90 next time

Hypers ext's
Stretch

People were lookin at me weird as hell today...they are all just dudes thats lift heavy weights and bullshit the entire time on saturdays...I was just workin my ass off...not talkin and sweating like a pig heh.  They were like why would you do that...I just ignored em and jumped into another set.  By the end of my 4th cycle I saw everyone staring and one of the guys was like..."whens he gonna stop?"  I just wanted to yell out NEVER!!!! lol but instead I took a chug of water.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2005)

Just took some pics and I am not pleased at all.  Very much lack of defenition...not happy at all for being like 5 weeks out from a comp.  I can't post them b/c I can't get em from the camera to the comp without a certain cd so once I find it I'll post em.  I wont be happy but I'll do it lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> All I can say is god damn!!!  This was so much fun and so damn tiring.  I got 4 sets done and could have cheated 5 but I like my form to much.  Next week I'll shoot for 5 clean sets with proper form.
> 
> Did one of each back to back pause 30 sec start another cycle.  Repeated 4 times.
> 
> ...


Lookin' good, let 'em look at you. What contest are you doin? Good Luck!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Just took some pics and I am not pleased at all.  Very much lack of defenition...not happy at all for being like 5 weeks out from a comp.  I can't post them b/c I can't get em from the camera to the comp without a certain cd so once I find it I'll post em.  I wont be happy but I'll do it lol.


I'll bet your being TOO critical on yourself   Post 'em when you can!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin' good, let 'em look at you. What contest are you doin? Good Luck!!!


The IM Comp...its on march 6th I think.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> I'll bet your being TOO critical on yourself   Post 'em when you can!!!


I don't think so LOL...they are pretty horrible.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2005)

Lemme just post my current diet b/c tonight I have a banquent for our local emt's and wont remember.

M1-2 scoops whey, 1tbl flax
M2-2 scoops whey, 3/4 dry oats
M3-5oz chicken, veggies

I wont be eating again until the banquet so I'm hoping I can find some decent forms of food there...I'll post tonight what happens there.

Edit:
Here is the rest of my diet for the day.  The time span stretched from like 7-12 so I counted it as 2 meals.

M4-5 meatballs, roasted peppers, few mini balls of mozerella, roasted pork loin(cocktail hour)

salad like an hour later

M5-prime rib, string beans (main course about 3 hours after m4)

Not exactly a strict cutting diet but those were my best opions...everything else was fried food and crap smothered in butter.  I said screw that!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> People were lookin at me weird as hell today...they are all just dudes thats lift heavy weights and bullshit the entire time on saturdays...I was just workin my ass off...not talkin and sweating like a pig heh. They were like why would you do that...I just ignored em and jumped into another set. By the end of my 4th cycle I saw everyone staring and one of the guys was like..."whens he gonna stop?" I just wanted to yell out NEVER!!!! lol but instead I took a chug of water.


Incredible wo DB !!!!    

Just tell them you are a member of 





and they will understand !


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Incredible wo DB !!!!
> 
> Just tell them you are a member of
> 
> ...




  Better belive it!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

dang.....I need your inspiration, bud!

ok, I guess I am just a little silly..but I am still on the side of, fruit is a natural food. You were meant to eat it. yeah..it has sugars..but they are 'good' sugars and your body will burn them off quickly. Plus, it is sweet..and should help curb cravings for junk food...
so...I know I need to eat more apples..and less nachos supreme...

u eat cabbage? best watch those methane emissions while at a 4 alarm fire pal..that coule lead to a serious back draft..

ha! look! fireman terms!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2005)

Circuit training really tears you a new one huh?  I never imagined it could be so insane.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dang.....I need your inspiration, bud!
> 
> ok, I guess I am just a little silly..but I am still on the side of, fruit is a natural food. You were meant to eat it. yeah..it has sugars..but they are 'good' sugars and your body will burn them off quickly. Plus, it is sweet..and should help curb cravings for junk food...
> so...I know I need to eat more apples..and less nachos supreme...
> ...


LOL your just full of friendly lingo!

Yea fruits are good but they are not ideal for a strict cutting diet...they will prevent you from losing those last few lbs to drop that extra bit of bf%.  And I think they have something to do with the types of carbs give you that soft look or somethign along those lines....not sure though.

Hell yea...cabbage is the shiat!  Yea those emissions are pretty bad...all these damn veggies and chicken I eat I can clear my house out in seconds.  Smells horrible LOL!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Circuit training really tears you a new one huh?  I never imagined it could be so insane.


Hell yea...after the first round I knew I was in for a serious ass whoopin.  My entire body is sore LOL.  I can't wait for next week to do it again.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hell yea...after the first round I knew I was in for a serious ass whoopin. My entire body is sore LOL. I can't wait for next week to do it again.


You are getting scarey !  But in a good way   Go MoFo !


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You are getting scarey !  But in a good way   Go MoFo !


   Hey its no fun being normal.  I'm in a mission to push my body to its absolute limits then go two notches beyond that!!!  I set no limits for myself therefor I have no limits... 

Todays diet so far:
M1:6oz chicken, 1/2 cup dry oats
M2:4oz salmon, brocclie, few slices of carrots
M3:5oz chicken, veggies(to come)
M4:4oz chicken, veggies(to come)
M5:4oz salmon(other half of filet), veggies(to come)

I'll throw in a tbl of natty pb in there somewhere later as well.  I have the meals cooked its just a matter of me eating them now LOL.  

Today is a day of rest...and a much needed one at that!  Last night was the party so after a long night of dancing and havin a good time...we all decided to go back to a friends dorm.  Drove all the way there and I ended up passing out on her bed LOL...woke up at around 5am to drive back home and go back to sleep.  Today I am really tired...I got some rest but not my ussual solid 8 hours of straight sleep.  This weekend consisted of long naps pretty much b/c I've been doin alot of stuff.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2005)

Party or not , you deserve some rest !   You been hittin' it hard man !


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> LOL your just full of friendly lingo!
> 
> Yea fruits are good but they are not ideal for a strict cutting diet...they will prevent you from losing those last few lbs to drop that extra bit of bf%.  And I think they have something to do with the types of carbs give you that soft look or somethign along those lines....not sure though.
> 
> Hell yea...cabbage is the shiat!  Yea those emissions are pretty bad...all these damn veggies and chicken I eat I can clear my house out in seconds.  Smells horrible LOL!


lemme guess: your new joke around the house is:
'c'mere and pull my finger!"


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Party or not , you deserve some rest !   You been hittin' it hard man !


Thanks for stoppin in GW,

Heh I guess ya got a point lol...but today I'm right back at it.  Only 5 more weeks to go!!



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> lemme guess: your new joke around the house is:
> 'c'mere and pull my finger!"


LOL na I give em the ol SBD....silent but deadly....just walk by the room and let one go.  They always go running cursing me out LOL!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2005)

that;s just rough, bro-


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 31, 2005)

*1-31-05 Chest/Back*

Today has been a long ass day and am jsut getting done with my homework now(3 hours past my bed time)!!!

Gym was odd today...worked out with some dude who has been around for a while and he has one hell of a chest w/o...here it goes:

Chest:
Incline DB Press
50'sx10
55'sx8
50'sx10
45'sx12
***Played around with my form here so went REALLY  light to try some things out

Pec Deck
100x10x3

Decline BB Bench
95x10
115x10
135x8

Flat DB Bench
50'sx6x2

Cbl Xover
40x10x2

Back:
Pullups
asst#8x10x4

CG Cable Row
135x10
150x8

Reverse Grip Pulldown
120x10
135x8

Machine High Row
110x12
180x8

Stiff Arm Pulldown
70x15
90x12

Abz
Hyper ext's

It was a very odd workout today and was very unplanned.  I didn't really care for it at all but I bared with it just to make the guys happy.  Hopefully once I start a new job I will be able to go back to training on my own again.  Back was short and sweet...just a few sets int here b/c I was running out of time.

Diet:
20 min HIIT cardio
M1:5oz chicken, 1/2 cup dry oats
M2:2 scoops whey, 1tbl flax
M3:4oz chicken, veggies
workout
M4:2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup dry oats
M5:Large salad w/ lemon juice and vinegar
M6:5oz chicken, veggies, 1tbl natty pb

My meal 5 was just some lettuce to hold me over b/c I had a big meeting at the firehouse...totaly fuqed my schedual up!!  I was suppose to be sleeping by 9 and we didn't get out of the meeting till 11...then had homework to do and shit so I am a few hours past schedual.  B/c of that I wont be able to get any cardio in tomorrow b/c I wont get enough sleep...I will see what happens when it comes to the w/o...might not have time to lift either.  I have class ALL day tomorrow so I don't know how things are going to work out for me...pretty crazy couple of days and am really like stressed out.  I don't know what it is!

I'm off to sleep so hopefull I can just relax and get my mind off of things.  I'm goin crazy right now....


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 1, 2005)

*2-1-05 Rest!*

Today was a rest day from the gym b/c I didn't have the time.  Couldn't get any am cardio in either.  Tuesdays are tuff for me b/c I'm at class all day.  I'll make up for it tomorrow and do legs instead of my schedualed day of rest.

Todays diet:
M1-5oz chicken, 1/2 cup oats
M2-2 scoops whey, 1tbl flax
M3-5oz chicken, veggies
M4-5oz chicken, veggies
M5-5oz chicken, veggies, 1tbl natty pb

Off to sleep...5:45am comes mighty fast for cardio!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

Holy crap dude!  what is lthat, like 1600 calories?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey wildman ,

How was the cardio ?

those high rows... does that mean you use the high pully or that you pulled to  your neck or face ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 2, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Holy crap dude!  what is lthat, like 1600 calories?


Yea something like that.  I'm a pretty small guy and for right now these last few weeks I'm going low with my cal intake.



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey wildman ,
> 
> How was the cardio ?
> 
> those high rows... does that mean you use the high pully or that you pulled to  your neck or face ?


Cardio was fun as always      Glad its over though. From now on I ened to up the intensity though...just not getting my heaart rate up enough with the levels I'm going....I'm leveling out to like 165for my max so thats not nearly high enough.  I'll up it some tomorrow and see how it goes.  I just know my legs can't handle it I need to just struggle through it.

The high rows are a machine/level row.  You sit in a seat with a chest support  and the handles are extended forward about arms length away but well above your head.  You just reach up and out to reach the handles then pull em into  your mid section.  As you pull the handles the weights behind you raise in the air.  Its hard to explain but when I go to the gym today I'll look at the brand and try to find a picture.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 2, 2005)

*2-02-05 Legs!!!*

Today I did legs by myself...wasn't in the right mindset to do them but needed to get it over with.  

Squat-free standing BB
155x8
175x7
155x8
***Form was lacking at 175 so I dropped the weight.

Leg Press
360x8
360x8
270x12
***Really wasn't feeling these...my legs began to burn so bad after the 2nd rep it was insane

Leg Ext.
110x8
110x9

BB SLDL
135x8
155x8
175x6
***Started these again and they felt good...Weights are def up alot since last time I did em!

DB SLDL
60'sx8
70'sx8
***Had to have some DB work in there lol!

Lying Leg Curl
70x10
90x4 dropped 50x10
***Hammies were dead by this point LOL.

Overall OK w/o.  Like i said before wasn't in the right state of mind to do legs but i got through em.

Squats felt good...I still have alot of power behind myself but I wan't to keep the form and the movement is a little wobbly so these next few weeks they should improve.

Press was REALLY down today...just can't seem to get these.  With all the cardio my legs get so fried out fast and burn like a bitch...

BB SLDL's felt good today!  Finally started them up again as well and enjoyed them...felt very strong. 

Diet thus far:
Cardio 20 minutes HIIT
M1-5oz chicken, 1/2 cup dry oats
M2-2 scoops whey, 1tbl flax
M3-4oz chicken breast, veggies, 1tbl natty pb
M4-2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup dry oats
M5-6oz chicken breast, vegies


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2005)

I know what ya mean about having to be in the right frame of mind for legs .  it is usually such a hard wo !


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 2, 2005)

Oh man I hear ya about being in the right frame of mind for legs... I was NOT into it tonight, just felt weak and yucky.  It was SHOCK week too.   I was not good tonight.  I can usually do 155 SLDs... I had to do 115 for my second set.    
I suck....    OK I had a bad night.   

Great workout DB!!  You


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I know what ya mean about having to be in the right frame of mind for legs .  it is usually such a hard wo !






			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> Oh man I hear ya about being in the right frame of mind for legs... I was NOT into it tonight, just felt weak and yucky.  It was SHOCK week too.   I was not good tonight.  I can usually do 155 SLDs... I had to do 115 for my second set.
> I suck....    OK I had a bad night.
> 
> Great workout DB!!  You



Yea I hear ya...it really sux to do it when you don't want to.

Damn 115 for SLDL's....thats pretty good lol...almost beating me heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 3, 2005)

*2-03-05 Bi's/Tri's*

Today was a good day...was pumped in the gym and just felt awsome!!

BB Skull
70x10
80x2 dropped 70x6
70x6

Supported Pushdowns(standning upright no slouching with back against pad)
50x12
60x11
70x7
**Start at 70 next time.

Single Arm Pushdowns
30x12
40x10
50x8
**Start at 50 next time

Single Arm DB Preachers
30x6
30x6

DB Hammers
25'sx12
30'sx10 PR?
35'sx6 PR?

21's
30
40
**start at 40 next time and try 50.

Calves
40 minutes cardio @ 65-75%

Workout felt GREAT!!!  Just had an awsome time and the arms were pumped!  Felt super strong and I think those hammers are a PR but don't quote me on it...I have to go back in my records and check.  I want to hit the 40's!!!  That would be awsome!

Missed my morning cardio today...forgot to set the alarm clock.  I was pretty pissed about that but O well shit happens.  I just made up for it with the 40minutes after the w/o.  I would have gone 60 but I need to go shower and go to washnight at the firehouse so I needed to run.  I'm already late but needed to post for my loyal followers... ...I crack myself up!

Diet:
M1:5oz chicken, 1/2 cup oats
M2:2 scoops whey, 1tbl flax
M3:4oz chicken, veggies
M4:2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oats
M5:5oz chicken, salad, veggies, 1tbl natty pb   

Tomorrow is the shoulders...I put it off to the end of the week to let my shoulder heal more and it is feeling better but I'm still going to take it easy if it bothers me any.  I'll throw some abs in as well...also gonna do a double cardio tomorrow ...have a big fire dept dinner for every fireman in my town.  I know they always have super good food and alot of healthy stuff so I'll be loading up on veggies and most likely some fish tomorrow     Yummy can't wait!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice wo DB ! 

Looks like you had a great day


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

DB said:
			
		

> Yea something like that. I'm a pretty small guy and for right now these last few weeks I'm going low with my cal intake.



No way dude.  You look like you're the same size as me.  How can that possibly be enough food to keep ya awake  

NICE arm day!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 3, 2005)

*Gary* O hell yea....tomorrow should be interesting to.  Gonna get some killer cardio in tomorrow LOL.  Morning HIIT followed up with some shoulders/traps a few hours later then some more cardio right after weights.

*Luke* I don't think Im up to your size yet...at least not once all my fat is gone.  I'm probably like 165 right now maybe lower--I check my weight on sundays so I'll let ya know this weekend.  I'm really looking to get as lean as possible right now...not even for the comp but more for myself.  Personal mission LOl.

Yea the cals are low and its a mission to stay up.  I get up at 5:45am and by 9pm I'm ready for bed but never get to sleep until like 10 or 11.  I am looking forward to the next few weeks once I start my 2 a day cardio and stuff lol.  I'll truelly be living on coffe then lol.

How much do you weight now after the m1t and all?  I looked at your pics a while ago but never had a chance to comment on em...you look awsome man!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *Gary* *Luke*I'm really looking to get as lean as possible right now...not even for the comp but more for myself.  Personal mission LOl.



I hear ya man!  That's what i'm doing in 6-7 weeks.    Thanks for the kind words.  I weigh 178 today.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I hear ya man!  That's what i'm doing in 6-7 weeks.    Thanks for the kind words.  I weigh 178 today.


Whats your body fat?  B/c from the pictures you look really lean as it is bro.

Ya know I hate how my plans get changed so easily with this damn fire dept.  I have been on standby in a local neighboring town bc they had a big fire.  We got called out at 3am and I just got home now at like 9am.  Such bullshit!  So now I will need to get some serious cardio in after my w/o today to make up for it once again! 

That just sux doesn't it?!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice w/o Dead, your doing awesome!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Dead, your doing awesome!


Heya bud thanks for stoppin in!  I gotta keep you guys on your toes...I'm not planning on winning this comp but I'm gonna make it damn hard for them to judge it LOL.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Whats your body fat?


My forearms stay really lean .  I think i'm sitting at around 10-11%


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> My forearms stay really lean .  I think i'm sitting at around 10-11%


LOL judging by the forearms....10-11 is a good range to stay at.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud thanks for stoppin in!  I gotta keep you guys on your toes...I'm not planning on winning this comp but I'm gonna make it damn hard for them to judge it LOL.


I don't know, with the intensity and dedication your showing you just might take it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I don't know, with the intensity and dedication your showing you just might take it!


These last 4 weeks are crucial for me...its really gonna make it or break it for me.  I'm running behind schedual where I wanted to be so its going to be tuff.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> These last 4 weeks are crucial for me...its really gonna make it or break it for me.  I'm running behind schedual where I wanted to be so its going to be tuff.


How far behind are you? What goals have you not accomplished?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> How far behind are you? What goals have you not accomplished?


I wanted to be leaner then where I am at right now.  I was hoping to be at about 8%body fat about now coming into the last few weeks and putting some finishing details on myself.  I don't think I am nearly that low yet as well as I don't have fully fledged visible abs.  My obliques are showing and my upper abs are coming in slightly but not in a resting position...just when I'm stretched out some lol.  I don't have very thick abs to begin with...never could get them to grow much so that means I need to get to a really low bf for mine to show.  I guess they are jsut like anything else...in time they get larger and become more visible.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's amazing what you can accomplish in the last four weeks though. Are you planning to sodium load for this also or not because that can make a difference.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> It's amazing what you can accomplish in the last four weeks though. Are you planning to sodium load for this also or not because that can make a difference.


I was just on my way to search some about that.  I have no idea how to do this but I wanted to attempt it.

I found some generic things like eat alot of salt then a few days out cut all salt out and drink lots of water...that was the extent of the article.  I can't find anything a little more detailed as to what exactly to do.

Have you ever experinced it or know somewhere I could find some good info about it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I was just on my way to search some about that.  I have no idea how to do this but I wanted to attempt it.
> 
> I found some generic things like eat alot of salt then a few days out cut all salt out and drink lots of water...that was the extent of the article.  I can't find anything a little more detailed as to what exactly to do.
> 
> Have you ever experinced it or know somewhere I could find some good info about it?


When Jodi was training me last year she was having me sodium load. You could probably shoot her an pm if your interested. I think it's worthwhile.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> When Jodi was training me last year she was having me sodium load. You could probably shoot her an pm if your interested. I think it's worthwhile.


I'll have to go pm her then.  Iknow she has alot on her plate right now so I'm makin no plans.  But thanks for the reference.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I'll have to go pm her then.  Iknow she has alot on her plate right now so I'm makin no plans.  But thanks for the reference.


No problem, wish I could help you with that but my computer crashed with all my emails with the info from her on them awhile ago.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No problem, wish I could help you with that but my computer crashed with all my emails with the info from her on them awhile ago.


NP man...you've been a ton of help heh.

I hear ya on the comp crashing...when I switched my internet providers I had a ton of problems and lost all my saved websites...had 100's of pages just related to BB'ing and diet.  I was one pissed mofo LOL....I had so much crap I could cite stuff with and now its all gone.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2005)

*2-04-05 Delts/Traps*

Today was an OK day.  Went really light today so I don't re-injure my left cuff.

Rev Pec Deck
105x12x2

DB Rear Delt
25'sx12
30'sx10

Smith Military Press
115x8
125x7
135x3.5 + 1.5
**Got a half a rep more over last week

DB Front Raise
25'sx12
30'sx10
30'sx8

DB Side Lateral
15'sx10
20'sx10 +4
No bend in elbow, veryvery slow, no swinging at all, got some forced reps.

DB Shrug
60'sx15
70'sx12
70'sx10

Machine Shrug
215x12
360x10
**Two different machines

Abs
Hyper Ext's
40 minutes cardio

Shoulder felt tight but it was nothing I couldn't handle.  Got through the w/o without much pain at all so I was pleased.  I need to remember to grab my gloves though they are super raw.  I'm very disappointed with my shrugs b/c I could hold onto the db's anymore...I was in so much pain.

Cardio sucked...my feet were on fire the entire time.  It started to do that in the beggining of this week but I figured it would go away.  Within 10minutes on the eliptical I could hardly stand it...I stuck it out for 40 minutes but it was so painful I had to stop.  I'm sitting here with my socks off and it still burns.

Diet:
M1:5oz chicken, 1/2 cup oats
M2:4oz chicken, veggies
M3:2 scoops whey, 1tbl flax
workout
M4:1 scoop whey
M5:...
M6:...

I only did 1 scoop of whey after my w/o b/c I have to go to that dinner tonight.  I will be eating full meals there so I just got some protein in and within an hour of that I will be eating again so I kept it small.  I'll get a few carbs in my M5 and probably some fish or something.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2005)

> Shoulder felt tight but it was nothing I couldn't handle. Got through the w/o without much pain at all so I was pleased. I need to remember to grab my gloves though they are super raw. I'm very disappointed with my shrugs b/c I could hold onto the db's anymore...I was in so much pain.
> 
> Cardio sucked...my feet were on fire the entire time. It started to do that in the beggining of this week but I figured it would go away. Within 10minutes on the eliptical I could hardly stand it...I stuck it out for 40 minutes but it was so painful I had to stop. I'm sitting here with my socks off and it still burns.


 Whats up with this stuff ?  What pain kept youfrom holding the db's any longer ?  Feet on fire  !  Athlete's feet ?  sup ?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2005)

hola, mi amigo!
Just a quick stop in...hopefully get to post more on Monday...


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Whats up with this stuff ?  What pain kept youfrom holding the db's any longer ?  Feet on fire  !  Athlete's feet ?  sup ?


I dunno man I was in alot of pain!  The hands were from the callises(sp?)....they have grown so much that now when I hold the db they get forced back into my hand.  It feels like someone is stabbing me with like a dull butter knife....sooo painful.  And the feet I have no idea.  I have just been trying to air them out but with the fire dept and all its hard to.  I've been at the house for over 24hrs now.  We had our dinner for the department then we had a few fires so we have been there all night.  I'll see how it is come monday for cardio.



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola, mi amigo!
> Just a quick stop in...hopefully get to post more on Monday...


Heya bud...been super busy myself and need to run now LOL.  No time for myself this weekend!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 5, 2005)

*2-05-05 Bad day*

Got no circuit training in...I've been at the firehouse for over 24hrs straight and am workin on about 4 hours sleep on and off throughout the entire time.  Pretty damn tired!

Going to shower and get some sleep!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2005)

*2-07-05 Chest/Bi's*

Today was a killer day!!!  I guess my shitty weekend really paid off!  Not happy with the weight and all but my mood is 100% better!

20 minutes HIIT Cardio--AM

*Chest:*
Flat DB Press
60'sx8
65'sx6
65'sx5

Decline BB Press
135x10
135x8
**Sweat in the eye sux!!

Pec Deck
100x12
110x10

Incline Smith Press
135x6
11510

*Bi's:* 
DB Preacher
25x10
30x6

BB Curl
70x6
60x10
***70 was all forced reps.

Hammer Preacher
25x6
20x9
***these were killer!!

Concentration
20x12

abz
50 minutes cardio

*Decline BB* I had alot more power in me...could have easily gotten 155+ for the same reps.  Second set sucked b/c my cousin dripped sweat into my eye and it started to brun like crazy I had to rack it!  Next week I'll do these again and the weight will def have to go up.

*BB Curl* &0 was just way to heavy...my arms were fried after the 2 sets of slow negatives with the preachers.  I just got 6 forced reps and 6 very slow negatives.  Really ripped em up!

*DB Hammer Preachers* Haven't done these in a while...forgot they are so much harder! LOL

*Diet:*
20 minutes HIIT cardio
M1: 5oz chicken, 1/2 cup dry oats
M2: 2 scoops whey, 1tbl flax oil
M3: 5oz chicken, veggies
workout & 50 minutes cardio
M4: 2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup dry oats


Back to my diet now that I'm home...this weekend really screwed me up and I gained a few lbs.  I can see the fat gains and I'm really pissed.  I will need to stop going to all firematic functions and calls or I'll never reach my goals.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2005)

Also changed my grip width for BB benching again.  I have gone even wider...my index finger on the outside lines.  One of the old timers told me to try it this way and its very comfortable!  We'll see how the chest reacts to it...for now though I enjoy it alot and my shoulder enjoys it even more!  I am pain free when benching and the bar moves evenly now.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Also changed my grip width for BB benching again. I have gone even wider...my index finger on the outside lines. One of the old timers told me to try it this way and its very comfortable! We'll see how the chest reacts to it...for now though I enjoy it alot and my shoulder enjoys it even more! I am pain free when benching and the bar moves evenly now.


Nice wo DB , 

sounds like the grip width this old timer uses


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo DB ,
> 
> sounds like the grip width this old timer uses


Thanks GW...yea the wider grip feels alot better.  Totally eliminates my tri's which are my weak point in benching.  I'll see how it works out once I start BB flat bench again.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2005)

hola, DB-
I use the same grip myself.
just a quick pop in...needed to see how the motivated are doing...
hoping I feel better tomorrow so I can get back at it...


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2005)

I have a serious problem...if I can't control my eating disorder I may have to drop out of this competition.  This past weekend was serious hell for me of just constant binge eating and making myself sick.  I become discusted with myself and can't handle it anymore.  The stress of everything going on is just driving me insane and I can't focus on anything anymore.  All I can think about is eating then trying to throw it up.  I can't throw it up anymore though.  As a child I did this for years and it never worked but as I got into nutrition I learned how to beat it...nows its like the reverse!!!

I don't know what to do anymore!!  Anyone out there that could help I would appreciate it....this isn't a way out its a cry for help.  I don't like feeling like this and I don't want to end up in the hospital again!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

DB,

I had no idea .  I'm afraid I can't be much help as I have never experienced what you are going through but there some here who have and hopefully they will be able to help.  

Hospital !  I hope not !  hang in there buddy !


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2005)

Just relax, sit back, and think about what you're doing.  Does binging make you happy?  Obviously not.  It seems to cause you great distress.  It might seem to make sense at the time, but it really doesn't.  Just remember what you feel like when you're done or the following day.  

If it's the result of stress, as it sounds likely, then find an alternative stress reliever.  Meditation is pretty awesome.  A lot of people find it weird or silly, but I swear it does wonders.  It's something I haven't done in a long time, and I should do more myself.  Just a suggestion.

You'll be alright man.  Just don't give up and give in.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice w/o's Dead. How are the feet doing?

About your binging what's the problem? Your binging or are you throwing it up afterwards? I'm a little confused here. Cow said some really good things. As far as binging goes you need to stop, don't fuck up everything you've worked for buddy. This is where you need to get tough and say fuck off to binging. You can do it. Your strong, intelligent and dedicated. Your hard through and through, now's the time to show it. 

If it's throwing up afterwards that's the problem, well get over that too . You have to say to yourself that you NEED to pay the consequences of your actions. You eat it, you deal with it. Beside, I'm sure you know that by the time you chuck it back up the damage is already done. You may be emptying some cals, but the sugar and all's been sucked up. I gotta admit, when I was 300lbs I was very close to throwing up after meals. It's tempting but it's not worth it at all and there is no accountability to yourself in that action.

Alright Dead, stand up straight, square your jaw and go back to kicking ass!


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I have a serious problem...if I can't control my eating disorder I may have to drop out of this competition. This past weekend was serious hell for me of just constant binge eating and making myself sick. I become discusted with myself and can't handle it anymore. The stress of everything going on is just driving me insane and I can't focus on anything anymore. All I can think about is eating then trying to throw it up. I can't throw it up anymore though. As a child I did this for years and it never worked but as I got into nutrition I learned how to beat it...nows its like the reverse!!!
> 
> I don't know what to do anymore!! Anyone out there that could help I would appreciate it....this isn't a way out its a cry for help. I don't like feeling like this and I don't want to end up in the hospital again!


Hey man, hang in there!!! I couldnt help but post, as this is just too odd...
I went thru the same damn thing last week...Ate like I was 330 lbs all over again for 4 outta 7 days!!! I was stressed outta my brains and this is how I reacted!!Then I freaked coz when I hopped on the scale, it didnt display my weight it said "ughhh, get the fuck off me"!
Bulking is the hardest thing Ive ever had to do, (I know ure doing the opposite!) because I have fewer restrictions and when I binged last week(bag o cookies, potato chips, candy bars, ice cream, name it...And I HATE sweets! ) I always told myself, it was fine, coz Im bulking! On top of that I started my M1T cycle and within about 72 hours, I was bloated like a whale (Im not shitting u when I say that the person I was seeing in the mirror didnt look anything like me!! I mean, I saw the fat slob that I used to be, its so psychological!). I felt like crap all week end, hitting myself in the head for not being perfect!!
Im back on the wagon since sunday and feeling better than ever, not only coz I dont wanna puke all the time, but also coz Im proud of myself for not letting this become "the end of me"...

URE A BADASS MOFO DB!!! Stay calm, regain composure and focus...Ure good at this!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

_My favorite quote-_

_"And this too, shall pass" _

We're here buddy.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey thanks every one!  I really appreciate it...I don't know how I'm goin to deal with this but I know I've put on alot of weight...enough to make it impossible to reach where I was a week ago.  I never wanted to take the roll of cutting for this very reason and I honestly regret doing it but whats done is done.

I think its just the stress with school and the comp and my other personal situations that I just can't handle anymore.  I am going to just start taking it one day at a time and trying to fix things.  Today was no better in fact today was horrible.  One of those days I wish I never woke up to!  Tomorrow will start my new day of my diet. 

I WILL STAY FOCUSED these last few weeks.  Unfortunatly I have to stop lifting b/c of my cuff...I think its the Supraspinatis.  I screwed it up nice this time...went to do a pullup today and fell to the floor.  Such pain in my left shoulder and now I can barely move it.  No point to me stickin with this comp now but I'll kep my diet for now.  Not sure whats going to happen...honestly I'm at the point I really dont care I am so stressed out!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

Damn DB ! 

I hate to hear all that .  Shit , when it rains it  pours doesn't it . Hang in there buddy !


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn DB !
> 
> I hate to hear all that .  Shit , when it rains it  pours doesn't it . Hang in there buddy !



So true.  Then there are those times when you're so happy to be alive.  Just take the good with the bad and roll with the flow that is life.  Sometimes it's a bitch, but things will smooth out.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 9, 2005)

Yea it really sux...I neglected my mind when it said take a break and I guess now I'm paying for it.  I need a break for a while but with the comp I just pushed through figuring I could hang in a few more weeks until its over.  I guess not.

I honestly am mad but I think its better then totaly screwing it up.  Today I have mobility but its still killin me. I know its not a complete tear...maybe slightly or just a really bad strain or something.  I iced it all last night on and off and tonight I will do the same after my cardio.  

I weighted myself this morning...not happy but something to keep me motivated for these last few weeks now.  I was about 164 last week...this week I'm at about 171-172.  The binging really killed me so now I am just trying to get down to like 167 again befor comp time.  Off to class I'll be around later I guess.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

I bet alot of your gain is water weight. You don't put that much fat on that quick. Look alive Dead, it's a minor set-back. Be careful with your shoulder though.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 9, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I bet alot of your gain is water weight. You don't put that much fat on that quick. Look alive Dead, it's a minor set-back. Be careful with your shoulder though.


I don't know how much is water or fat...we'll see how my weight levels out this week.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 9, 2005)

Today was a new day...a good day.  No cravings or desires to binge at all but then there havn't been any temptations.  

I have stopped training b/c of my shoulder...could barely move it today.  It still hurts alot and I will continue icing it again tonight.  Tomorrow I am going to try and get to my sports medecine teacher tomorrow and see if he can do something for me. 

Today I went to the gym and did some situps and 50 minutes cardio.

Diet:
M1: 5oz chicken, 1/2 cup oats
M2: 2 scoops whey, 1tbl flax oil
M3: broc & tomato salad w/ 1 packet of tuna.
**Cardio**
M4: 2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oats
M5: 5oz chicken, large salad


----------



## Rissole (Feb 9, 2005)

Dude....  Not likin what i'm reading..... bingin...?? If its a prob go and get proper help or at least talk to someone.....
Your w8 you put on probably was mostly water cause "carbs"-'o'-"hydrate" you.....
Stick with the cardio so not to agrevate the injury, use some glutamine and Bcaa's to help protect ur muscle.
Chin up boy and push through to the end, your not that far away. Just see what you can do to yourself  Sorry i aint been around


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 9, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Dude....  Not likin what i'm reading..... bingin...?? If its a prob go and get proper help or at least talk to someone.....
> Your w8 you put on probably was mostly water cause "carbs"-'o'-"hydrate" you.....
> Stick with the cardio so not to agrevate the injury, use some glutamine and Bcaa's to help protect ur muscle.
> Chin up boy and push through to the end, your not that far away. Just see what you can do to yourself  Sorry i aint been around


You think I like what I'm typing either?  I figured everone has seen me through the whole thing so i matters well keep you guys up to par.

Help does nothing...I've gone to doctors, hospitals, joe schmoes, non of them help.  I thought I had it beat for a year or so now but I guess not.  Just something I need to learn to live with.

Cardio I can do and plan on sticking with it.  I am taking this week off from working out and we'll see what the trainer at school says tomorrow.  Hopefully I can get in and lift soon but I doubt it for another week or so with this pain.

Little by little my stress has been going down, finally got my check from school, a new job is looking like it is going to fall through, and now I need to work ont he social life and I'll be set.  

Off to ice my shoulder!  Thanks for stoppin in Riss...just aint the same without ya here!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You think I like what I'm typing either?  I figured everone has seen me through the whole thing so i matters well keep you guys up to par.
> 
> Help does nothing...I've gone to doctors, hospitals, joe schmoes, non of them help.  I thought I had it beat for a year or so now but I guess not.  Just something I need to learn to live with.
> 
> ...


Of course you don't like typin it and we all respect your honesty!! I wasn't havin a dig at you. 
Dude i feel for you big time but i don't think it's something you should have to live with, check out Archangles sig.... _"I CAN do ALL THINGS... through Christ who strengthens me"_ you CAN overcome this completely. I don't mean to preach at or to you bro but i just know when all else fails God da Man  He's done it for me plenty of times....
More bible.... _"Don't worry about anything; instead, pray about everything. Tell God what you want and thank him for all he's done. If you do this, you will experience God's peace, which is far more wonderful than the human mind can understand. His peace will guard you hearts and minds...... "_


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 9, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Of course you don't like typin it and we all respect your honesty!! I wasn't havin a dig at you.
> Dude i feel for you big time but i don't think it's something you should have to live with, check out Archangles sig.... _"I CAN do ALL THINGS... through Christ who strengthens me"_ you CAN overcome this completely. I don't mean to preach at or to you bro but i just know when all else fails God da Man  He's done it for me plenty of times....
> More bible.... _"Don't worry about anything; instead, pray about everything. Tell God what you want and thank him for all he's done. If you do this, you will experience God's peace, which is far more wonderful than the human mind can understand. His peace will guard you hearts and minds...... "_


Hey thanks bud...I appreciate the kind words.  There is nothing I can do about my binging...its just a physcological thing the doctors said.  They don't know why people do it and they don't know how to keep them from binging.  I managed to get myself to stop purging afterwards....I just sit there and feel guilty about it.  I'll beat it one day....I hope.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2005)

DB,

tried hypnosis ?  I don't know anything about it but a local radio station had some people on and they hynotized them on air  for things like stopping smoking and stuff and the report back once a week and they are doing good .  Nobody back to smoking yet , 3 weeks later .

Just a thought .


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB,
> 
> tried hypnosis ?  I don't know anything about it but a local radio station had some people on and they hynotized them on air  for things like stopping smoking and stuff and the report back once a week and they are doing good .  Nobody back to smoking yet , 3 weeks later .
> 
> Just a thought .


Na never thought of that....  

Was never a firm believe in things like that but hell who knows


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 11, 2005)

Not so good of news.  I went to my doctor so i could get a referal to a hospital in order to get an mri.  Took me 4 hours to get him to check me out to find out I have been dropped from my health insurance plan!!!!!!

My asshole father never gave them sufficient paperwork so now I can't get an mri and now I'm fucked!  It hurts like hell and theres nothing I can fucking do!!!

So pretty much I sit her doing nothing.  Just the movements alone on the eliptical or bike make my shoulder THROB!!  It blows so bad....sometimes I question why I do this shit.  Now I can't make any calls for the fire dept....I missed a massive working house fire over this bull shit.  I sat in front of it watching the house burn down and my crew couldn't go b/c I was the only night crew guy!  I let my guys down at the firehouse, I let myself down for doing this shit, such a damn waste!

This weekend will just be me trying to forget about the gym entirely...I don't want to think about anything related to weights or I'm just gonna flip out!  I feel like I'm going through withdrawl...and I know it will be at least a month before I can even attempt anything.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey DB-
Sorry to hear about what u are going thu, bro-
Kinda sucking for us, eh? WTF??? 
I know what I need t do to get beyond my problems...what do u need to do to get beyond yours? 
You can only hear so many 'pep' talks....I do believe in 'all things happen for a reason'.
If u have t take time off from the gym, do it. get the shoulder better. Get your father to gte the paper work done and try it again...


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey DB-
> Sorry to hear about what u are going thu, bro-
> Kinda sucking for us, eh? WTF???
> I know what I need t do to get beyond my problems...what do u need to do to get beyond yours?
> ...



I wish I knew what I needed to do.  I was so happy I was doing really good with this comp then everything just happened at once and I lost control of it all.  I lost everything I had been working so hard for in a matter of 4 days.  Right now I have no desire to continue this competition what so ever...I feel I have exhausted all my energy up to this point and this past week just broke me.  It left me no will power to do anything for myself.  All my goals have just been diminished to...I hope I'll wake up today and go to class b/c I would be content with laying in bed all day depressed.  

I guess all things happen for a reason...but wtf is the reasoning behind this?  My life couldn't have gone to shit at a worse time in my life right now.  

I have 3 weeks before this comp is here and I'm right back to where I started.  I'll be lucky if I hit 170 before the due time.  The doctor measured my weight yesterday and it said 184!!!   Now it wasn't the normal time I take my weight...it was at the end of the day with several meals in me with all my clothes on but wtf 184??  

**Opens window and throws all motivation out!!**


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey, I know u are feeling bad...but u are not starting from scratch.
Maybe your body was just telling you something...listen to it..adjust and move on.
Don't just give up. I'ev done that, and trust me, you don't wanna do it.
You've seen the movie, Heartbreak Ridge? What was Gunny's favorite motto: Improvise, Adapt, Overcome.
DB, I am weighing in at around 205..I should not be any more then 180, 175 prefereable, but I still go. 
You hit a snag. Ok, deal with it and press on.
Y'all don't give me much slack, (which is good) so I won't give u any. That is why we are here..support, among things.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey, I know u are feeling bad...but u are not starting from scratch.
> Maybe your body was just telling you something...listen to it..adjust and move on.
> Don't just give up. I'ev done that, and trust me, you don't wanna do it.
> You've seen the movie, Heartbreak Ridge? What was Gunny's favorite motto: Improvise, Adapt, Overcome.
> ...


   100%


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 12, 2005)

Come visit!!

MoFo Madness


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 13, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Of course you don't like typin it and we all respect your honesty!! I wasn't havin a dig at you.
> Dude i feel for you big time but i don't think it's something you should have to live with, check out Archangles sig.... _"I CAN do ALL THINGS... through Christ who strengthens me"_ you CAN overcome this completely. I don't mean to preach at or to you bro but i just know when all else fails God da Man  He's done it for me plenty of times....
> More bible.... _"Don't worry about anything; instead, pray about everything. Tell God what you want and thank him for all he's done. If you do this, you will experience God's peace, which is far more wonderful than the human mind can understand. His peace will guard you hearts and minds...... "_


Couldn't have said it better Ris!!  Trust in God, he will show you the way!!  Don't give up DB!!!  PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2005)

I was reading your new journal, and thought I would see what all the ruckus was about.. so I read the last few pages here.

I know it means nothing, but in the last 8 months, I have spent 6 of those out of the gym.  I just want you to know, that I know how you feel.. but its not over.  You just need to prioratize things in your life.  If the gym isnt at the top of the list, then dont do it.  Its not going to be the end of the world.  Nothing sucks more than having to backtrack to get to where you were, except maybe an injury that will effect you for the rest of your life.. Be careful bro, and take some time if you need it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I was reading your new journal, and thought I would see what all the ruckus was about.. so I read the last few pages here.
> 
> I know it means nothing, but in the last 8 months, I have spent 6 of those out of the gym.  I just want you to know, that I know how you feel.. but its not over.  You just need to prioratize things in your life.  If the gym isnt at the top of the list, then dont do it.  Its not going to be the end of the world.  Nothing sucks more than having to backtrack to get to where you were, except maybe an injury that will effect you for the rest of your life.. Be careful bro, and take some time if you need it.


Thanks Jake!  I think I'm finally getting things in order now.  Started my own form of rehab b/c I can't get an mri for another week or so.  I have just been doing cardio, abs, calves, and hyper ext's all week and have made like a new routine up.  I think everything will work out...I just wont be lifting for a while now.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Brother, just got caught up on your journal. I too used to have a problem with Binge eating. I wasn't happy unless I was constantly eating crap, and then I was miserable afterwards. Family couldn't help, meds just made me irritable or worse. I had just about given up. Then I prayed (not bible thumping) That's why my sig says what it does. I asked GOD to please help me, and I found it easier and easier as each day passed. Trust me Brother, thru Christ you CAN do anything. Ask HIM, he will give you all the strength you need. One of my favorite sayings is simple........ If the good Lord brings you to it, HE'LL get you through it!!! Stay strong Brother, let me know if I can do anything.

Take care


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2005)

*OK I'm back to the journal life!!*

Well its time to get back to the diet and w/o life.  

Stats:
Ht-5'6"
Wt-182lbs
Bf-??

New Diet: Carb Cycling
Monday-High
4 carb 2 non--4 small pieces of fruit with carb meals
(3 cups brown rice or 6 cups oatmeal) daily servings 
(.75 cup brown rice or 2 cup oatmeal) single servings

Tuesday-No
6 non 

Wednesday-Low
3 carb 3 non--3 small pieces of fruit with carb meals
(.4 cup brown rice or 3/4 cup oatmeal) single servings

Thursday-No
6 non 

Friday-High
4 carb 2 non--4 small pieces of fruit with carb meals
(3 cups brown rice or 6 cups oatmeal) daily servings 
(.75 cup brown rice or 2 cup oatmeal) single servings

Saturday-Low
3 carb 3 non--3 small pieces of fruit with carb meals
(1/4 cup brown rice or 3/4 cup oatmeal) single servings

Sunday-No
6 non

I'll be supping with whey for one meal while I'm in class with olive oil and 5 fish oil caps in one meal.



New Workout Routine:
Monday-Legs
Tuesday-Abs, Low Back, Calves
Wednesday-Cardio
Thursday-Cardio
Friday-Legs
Saturday-Abs, Low Back, Calves
Sunday-Rest


I no longer am doing rehab until I get my MRI...it causes to much pain.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey DB,

Glad to see you are back at it   Work around that injury, keep active and , like me , you will get to work that injured muscle soon. I am so wanting to do squats ! I was making such good progress then boom ! But I know you know all about that stuff.  Good luck man


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey DB,
> 
> Glad to see you are back at it   Work around that injury, keep active and , like me , you will get to work that injured muscle soon. I am so wanting to do squats ! I was making such good progress then boom ! But I know you know all about that stuff.  Good luck man


Hey thanks GW!

Yea I would love to go in and start doing all the good stuff but I don't want to screw anything up.  I am gonna wait for my mri and then give it some extra rest and start fresh.  

I would kill to do squats...thats my favorite exercise for legs but I can't do em.  Im stuck with presses and ext's.  Hey they say presses are what make the legs grow right?  I guess I'll just try to make my quads and hammies as strong and large as possible.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2005)

hola, mi amigo!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 2, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola, mi amigo!


Heya bro hows it hangin?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 2, 2005)

Today was a standard diet low carb (3 carbs, 3 non) and 15 minutes HIIT cardio.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2005)

doin' ok..about to hit the rack...callin it a day..have errands to run..then start the  
L O N G weekend @ 10pm tomorrow night...


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> doin' ok..about to hit the rack...callin it a day..have errands to run..then start the
> L O N G weekend @ 10pm tomorrow night...


Ouch man...your gonna destroy yourself if you work to much man!  What happened with the simple shiftst hey were putting you on?  I know the weekends are like two 12 hour shifts back to back but are you still workin durin the week to?

No carbs day today!  Not like I can't handle one of these ne more they are cake!!

m1-4 egg whites 2 whole eggs
large coffee before exam  
m2-2 scoops whey, 1tbl olive oil
cardio
m3-7oz chicken, veggies
m4-7oz chicken, veggies
m5-7oz chicken, veggies
m6-7oz chicken, veggies, fish oil caps


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 3, 2005)

I just realized I have been using the wrong journal LOL!!  I ment to use my old one but not even gonna bother just gonna make a new one.  I'll post a link.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 3, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=942406#post942406  >>> New Journal


----------

